#ubuntu-il 2011-02-07
<asw3> דוד ויצטום
<Ddorda> david-c: איזה מבאס
<Ddorda> ניסית את גוגל?
<david-c> גם אני לא מצאתי
<david-c> טוב כניראה אני המחק את המערכת וזהו הכי טוב לא?
<H3r0> Ddorda - תגיד יש לי שאלה אלייך
<H3r0> Ddorda - פייסבוק נראלך מעבירים פרטים לגופים צד ג'?
<H3r0> :\
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא נראה לי, אני יודע
<Ddorda> david-c: ממש לא
<Ddorda> בשביל כזאת שטות?
<david-c> אני חושב איך לסדר את זה
<david-c> אולי בפורום אני הרשום אולי יעזרו לי
<Ddorda> david-c: nmt,h
<Ddorda> מצאתי
<david-c> וואלה
<Ddorda> תפתח המסוף
<david-c> אוקיי פתוח
<Ddorda> ותעשה את הפקודות הבאות
<Ddorda> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Ddorda> sudo rm /var/lib/aptitude/lock
<Ddorda> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Ddorda> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Ddorda> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ddorda> זהו
<david-c> אוקיי
<Ddorda> עכשיו תנסה להתקין משהו
<Ddorda> david-c: עובד?
<david-c> לא
<david-c> אבל השורה השניה והראשונה לא עובדים
<david-c> rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/lock': No such file or directory
<david-c> אבל המשכתי וחלק מהשגיאות נעלמו
<david-c> שמתי לב
<david-c> החבילות האלו נמחקו שאני מחקתי Gwibber service
<david-c> Gwibber וזה
<david-c> אולי זה יעזור לך
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה יודע למה מאקו לא עובד טוב בשועל?
<david-c> אישה יופי בנוי האתר
<david-c> openid = python מגניב ואקראי לחלוטין :-)
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה יודע למה מאקו לא עובד טוב בשועל?
<david-c> אחלה רשמתי בפורום אולי שם יעזרו לי
<Ddorda> H3r0: אתה מדבר על הסרטונים, נכון?
<H3r0> Ddorda - כן
<H3r0> פי אה אתה עדיין ער?
<H3r0> לך לישון
<H3r0> ומהר !!
<H3r0> עדיף שתהיה רענן למחר /=
<Ddorda> טוב
<H3r0> Ddorda - לטובתך אני אומר זאת
<H3r0> אני דואג לך
<H3r0> לך לישון
<H3r0> לילה טוב
<i-pink> hii
<Nate][> Hi
<H3r0> בוקר טוב
<mosh> היי לכולם
<mosh> בשעה טובה גרסא 10.10 עובדת בינתיים יפה על המחשב החדש
<mosh> תודה לכל מי שעזר בצ'אט
<mosh> ובינתיים שאלה:   איזו תוכנה הכי כדאי להוריד בזמן זה כדי (לנסות) להפעיל יישומי חלונות על אובונטו 10.10?
<Ddorda> mosh: השאלה היא, למה להריץ תכנות ווינדוז על אובונטו?
<Ddorda> hatul: היי :)
<hatul> התקנתי את אובנטו על מחשב נייד ויש בעיה עם הבלוטות'
<Ddorda> hatul: פנימי?
<Ddorda> או דונגל?
<hatul> כן
<Ddorda> מה כן?
<mosh> חחח... כי עדיין אין תאימות מלאה, ולפעמים אנ ירוצה יישומים מסויימים שאין ללינוקס - למשל התוכנה של שעון הדופק שלי
<Ddorda> שעון דופק?
<mosh> כן של אימוני  כושר
<hatul> יש כפתור שאמור להפעיל אותו. אבל הוא לא מגיב.
<mosh> POLAR למשל
<hatul> Ddorda: פנימי
<Ddorda> POLAR זה השם של התכנה?
<mosh> זההשם של החברה של מוצרי הספורט וגם של התוכנה
<Ddorda> hatul: וידאת שהמודול טעון?
<mosh> האם WINE הוא האופציה היחידה  ? או הפשוטה ביותר?
<hatul> Ddorda: כן, הוא לאמזהה התקן.
<hatul> ואם אני מחבר מתאם חיצוני הוא מזוהה.
<Ddorda> hatul: איך בדקת?
<Ddorda> mosh: האופציה היחידה החינמית. כל שאר האפשרויות מבוססות עליה
<mosh> אוקי מעולה
<Ddorda> גם האפשרויות בתשלום מבוססות עליה
<hatul> מערכת>העדפות>בלוטות'
<Ddorda> mosh: http://opendevice.blogspot.com/2007/03/polar-heart-rate-monitors-on-linux.html
<Ddorda> hatul: lsmod |grep bluetooth
<hatul> Ddorda: bluetooth              59245  5 rfcomm,sco,bnep,l2cap,btusb
<Ddorda> hatul: הממ.. אמור לעבוד
<Ddorda> מחשב נייד אני מניח?
<Ddorda> mosh: או במילים אחרות, יש לזה תכנות בלינוקס
<Ddorda> :)
<hatul> אני יודע, הבעיה היא שהכפתור של המחשב שמפעיל את הבלוטות לא עובד.
<Ddorda> hatul: תיכנס לביוס ותפעיל את בלוטות' כבררת מחדל
<mosh> תודה - יש תוכנה :)
<Ddorda> mosh: אגב, אתה מוזמן לשבת בחדר גם כשאין לך שאלה :)
<mosh> תודה
<Ddorda> hatul: כנ"ל
<Ddorda> מדי פעם יש כאן דיונים מעניינים
<mosh> מהאנשים שקרובים אלי אני היחיד עם הלינוקס, אז כנראה שמדי פעם אבקר כאן
<Ddorda> mosh: אוקיי :)
<mosh> :)
<mosh> בעבודה כל הרשת היא ווינדוס
<hatul> Ddorda: לפעמים אני מחובר, אבל יש יותר מדי קשקושים וזה מפריע לי לעבוד.
<hatul> טוב לא חשוב.
<Ddorda> avishai: מה קורה?
<avishai> ‏הכל טוב
<Ddorda> :)
<WinSupport> מישהו פה?
<avishai> ‏כן
<WinSupport> אני צריך באובנטו תוכנה לעריכת דפי אינטרנט ויצירתם..
<Ddorda> WinSupport: היי
<Ddorda> WinSupport: עורך טקסט?
<WinSupport> לא בידיוק
<WinSupport> עורך מקצועי לדפי אינטרנט [html]
<WinSupport> אבל עורך מקצועי.
<Ddorda> WinSupport: עורך טקסט?<
<Ddorda> WinSupport: המקצועיים עובדים עם עורך טקסט
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> אם אתה רוצה משהו באמת מקצועי לך על VIM
<WinSupport> ראיתה מה כתבתי ddorda
<WinSupport> ?
<Ddorda> WinSupport: תלוי מה כתבת
<WinSupport> נו באמת נו
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אני רציני לגמרי
<WinSupport> מה עכשיו צריך לחזור על זה
<Ddorda> אתה מדבר על WYSIWYG?
<Ddorda> [21:06] <WinSupport> אבל עורך מקצועי.
<Ddorda> זה הדבר האחרון שראיתי שכתבת
<WinSupport> נו כן
<WinSupport> לפני זה
<WinSupport> ?
<WinSupport> ??????????.
<WinSupport> ?
<avishai> ‏יש כמה
<avishai> ‏חפש במרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> WinSupport: ?
<WinSupport> ?
<WinSupport> אני רוצה תוכנה לעריכת קבצי html מקצועית
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אתה מדבר על WYSIWYG?
<WinSupport> אני לא מדבר על כלום
<WinSupport> אני לא יודע מזה
<Ddorda> WinSupport: What You See Is What You Get
<Ddorda> כמו וורד שאתה יכול לשמור כ־html
<WinSupport> למה את מסבך, תן תוכנה לעריכה ויצירת קבצי html מקצועי
<Ddorda> WinSupport: Gedit
<Ddorda> WinSupport: או VIM
<WinSupport> מה אתה ממליץ
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אני עובד בדר"כ עם VIM
<Ddorda> אבל זה כלי שדורש למידה
<WinSupport> GVim?
<Ddorda> WinSupport: לא
<WinSupport> אז אני לא מבין זה מה שנותן לי
<Ddorda> כאילו, גם, אבל אין הרבה הבדל, המנשק הגרפי רק מפריע
<WinSupport> שאני רושם vlm
<Ddorda> WinSupport: תחפש מדריכים בגוגל או שתעבוד עם Gedit
<WinSupport> זה טוב Gedit
<Ddorda> WinSupport: סבבה
<david-c> ערב טוב
<Oi3pRNnX> גם לך
<david-c> אתה אולי מבין ב Gwibber
<Oi3pRNnX> קצת
<david-c> מחקתי אותו דרך הטרמינל בטעות מחקתי את הקבצים של Gwibber
<david-c> דרך משתמש sudo
<david-c> אני רוצה להתקין מחדש אני לא מצליח
<Oi3pRNnX> אלו קבצים מחקת?
<david-c> archives
<david-c> ואז זה מחק אתGwibber לגמרי
<david-c> שלא יהיה ניתן להתקין אותו בחזרה ממנהל החבילות
<Oi3pRNnX> יש שגיאה?
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo apt-get install gwibber
<david-c> יש
<Oi3pRNnX> והיא?
<david-c> sudo apt-get install gwibbe
<david-c> רגע
<david-c> E: Couldn't find package gwibbe
<david-c> זה השגיאה
<Oi3pRNnX> שכחת את ה-r
<david-c> אה אוקיי
<david-c> כן שניה
<david-c> מלא שגיאות
<Oi3pRNnX> תדביק הכל פה: http://pastebin.com/
<david-c> הדבקתי
<Oi3pRNnX> אההה, לינק?
<david-c> הדבקתי באתר ושלחתי
<Ddorda> david-c: וזה העביר אותך לעמוד אחר, שלח לפה את הלינק של העמוד הזה
<david-c> לכאן
<Oi3pRNnX> כן, תדביק  את הלינק כאן שנוכל גם אנחנו לראות את השגיאות שאתה מקבל...
<david-c> http://pastebin.com/d8t5bU74
<Oi3pRNnX> איזו תיקייה בדיוק מחקת? את התיקייה /var/cache/apt/archives?
<david-c> כן
<Oi3pRNnX> אה-הא
<david-c> יש לי בטרמיל חזרתי אחורה או בהתחלה זה srchives
<david-c> הוא מה ששלחתי archives
<david-c> אבל זכור לי שכל החבילה נמחקה
<Oi3pRNnX> אוקיי אז מחקת את התייקיה הזו, רק שנייה
<david-c> כן יש מצב
<david-c> במאה אחוזים זו השניה
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives
<david-c> ליצור?
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo touch /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo apt-get update
<Oi3pRNnX> אחת אחריי השנייה
<david-c> הכל הלך בסדר
<david-c> באחרונה
<david-c> קיבלתי שגיאה
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<Oi3pRNnX> נסה את הפקודה הזו שאתה נמצא תחת התייקיה בטרמינל
<Oi3pRNnX> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo mkdir prrtial
<david-c> יצרתי אותה
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo apt-get update
<david-c> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<Oi3pRNnX> נסה קודם: sudo apt-get autoclean
<david-c> באותו נתיב?
<Oi3pRNnX> לא משנה
<david-c> E: Unable to read /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/ - opendir (2: No such file or directory)
<Oi3pRNnX> mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Oi3pRNnX> זה אמור לעבוד
<david-c> זה נתן לי
<david-c> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': Permission denied
<Oi3pRNnX> אהה שכחתי sudo
<david-c> אה אוקיי
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<david-c> כן עבד
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo apt-get update רץ עכשיו?
<david-c> שניה
<david-c> גדולללללללל
<david-c> אתה תותח
<Oi3pRNnX> סבבה עכשיו sudo apt-get install מה שמה של החבילה
<david-c> 	Gwibber
<david-c> להתקין אותה
<Oi3pRNnX> אהה כן, תנסה להתקין עכשיו
<trew_> היי לכם
<trew_> מה נ שמע?
<Oi3pRNnX> בסדר
<Ddorda> david-c: sudo apt-get install gwibber
<Oi3pRNnX> מה עניינים
<Ddorda> trew_: היי
<david-c> כן הצליח לי
<Ddorda> trew_: תגיד, הכתבה שלך מוכנה בעיקרון?
<Ddorda> או שהיית באמצע
<Ddorda> ?
<Oi3pRNnX> אחלה
<david-c> תודה רבה
<trew_> david-c: כן מוכנה שלום ל
<trew_> * כן מוכנה
<Oi3pRNnX> דרך אגב
<Oi3pRNnX> איך מחקת את ה-archives?
<david-c> גאון
<Oi3pRNnX> זאת אומרת באיזו פקודה השתמשת?
<trew_> רק שלא הצלחת להכניס וידאו תראה בתצוגה מקדימה
<trew_> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> trew_: סבבה, אני אכניס
<Ddorda> מעולה, אני אפרסם אותה מחר
<david-c> נתבתי לתקיה ועשיתי
<david-c> sudo rm -r srchives
<trew_> הצלחות
<david-c> sudo rm -r archives
<Oi3pRNnX> אתה יכול להביא פלט לאתר שנתתי למעלה של הפקודה?
<Oi3pRNnX> ls /root/.local/share
<david-c> אה
<nady> יש מישהו
<H3r0> בטח
<H3r0> השאלה היא אם יש מישהי
<nady> לילה טוב
<H3r0> לילה טוב
<nady> חחחח
<nady> אתה מישתמש
<nady> מה שימך
<nady> ?
<H3r0> nady - לי קוראים הירו
<H3r0> ולך?
<nady> עדי
<H3r0> נדי?
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> בודד לי..
<i-pink> ועצוב לי..
<Nate][> אוווווווווו, מישכנאאאאאאאההה
<i-pink> נכון..
<i-pink> קר לי..
<i-pink> נכנסת רוח פרצים
<Nate][> למה את לא סוגרת את החלון הקטן?
<i-pink> כי הוא גבוה מידי..
<i-pink> ואני גוז'ל קט'ן וש'ברירי..
<Nate][> מי ישמע יחשוב שאת באמת סובלת....
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> עכשיו שיושב לצידי, גבר נאה ומושלם, זה בהחלט מרומם את מצב רוח..
<H3r0> i-pink - מה קורה?איך את?
<i-pink> אני בסדר..
<i-pink> עכשיו שבייב חזר מהעבודה והוא שם לצידי..
<H3r0> i-pink - בסדר זה לא מספיק לי
<i-pink> מה הכוונה
<H3r0> בשבילי זה אומר משהו לא קשורה
<H3r0> כשורה*
<H3r0> אוף העייפות הזאת /=
<i-pink> למה...
<i-pink> בייבי שלי כאן, ליידי, מחבק אותי..
<H3r0> אז זה אמור להיות מעולה ולא בסדר /=
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-08
<asw3> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> asw3: ?
<asw3> יצא לך לעבוד עם audacious2
<asw3> ?
<asw3> תוכנה שדומה ל- winamp
<Ddorda> asw3: כן, אבל מזמן
<asw3> יש לי בדיסק מסויים שהורדתי משהו מוזר כזה
<asw3> כל תחילת טראק הוא משמיע רעש מוזר כזה לחצי שניה ומתחיל את הטראק
<asw3> בתוכנות אחרות זה לא קורה כמובן שגם ב-dvd לא
<asw3> טראקים אחרים עובדים כמו שצריך
<asw3> יש אפשרות שזה בעיה בקודקים?
<Ddorda> רק בדיסק מסוים?
<asw3> כן
<Ddorda> הממ.. לא יודע האמת
<Ddorda> ניסית לייבא את אחד השירים ולראות אם הבעיה ממשיכה גם אחרי הייבוא?
<Ddorda> אולי משהו באמת דפוק בתחילת כל הקלטה?
<Ddorda> כלומר, על הדיסק
<asw3> אממ זה לא דפוק בוודאות
<asw3> כי תוכנות אחרות לא משמיעות את הרעש הזה
<asw3> חשבתי על כיוון של מקודדים
<asw3> אבל מכיוון שהבעיה רק במשהו המסויים
<asw3> אז לא התאמצתי
<asw3> סתם אבל מעניין אותי הסיבה
<asw3> כי זה נראה מוזר
<Ddorda> אין לי מושג
<WinSupport> שלום אפשר עזרה?
<WinSupport> בבקשהץ
<i-pink> כן
<Interruptus> בוקרבוקר
<Interruptus> מידע חשוב:
<Interruptus> אם למישהו יש דביאן
<Interruptus> ומופיעים עדכונים
<Interruptus> לעשות safe-upgrade
<Interruptus> אחרת האיקס יכול להשבר
<Interruptus> חוויתי את זה על בשרי אתמול
<Interruptus> ישבתי על כל מני קבצי קונפיגורציה והתקנות ועניינים
<Interruptus> עד שזה הסתדר
<i-pink> על הדביאן שלי אין X :-)
<WinSupport> רציתי עזרה
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני רוצה לכנר!!!
<WinSupport> יש אפשרות להכנס למערכת אובנטו, ממערכת ווינדוס, שאין על המחשב אף אחד שיאשר..
<i-pink> ראיתי עכשיו מוזיקה אלקטרונית עם כינור. חשמליי
<i-pink> מה ?
<i-pink> אני לא מבינה
<i-pink> כאן 3 בלילה...
<i-pink> WinSupport, לא הבנתי מה הכוונה
<Interruptus> כינור חשמלי במוזיקה זה אדיר
<Interruptus> לו ריד ולורי אנדרסון
<Interruptus> משתמשים בזה במופעים שלהם יחדיו
<Interruptus> גם ניק קייב
<i-pink> Interruptus, יש לי כינור חשמלי..
<Interruptus> וואלה
<WinSupport> יש לי אצל דודים שלי מערכת ווינדוס, ורציתי לדעת עם אפשר להכנס מישם למחשב פה באובנטו בלי שיאשרו
<i-pink> כן, של MARK WOOD
<Interruptus> לייב סידי
<WinSupport> ?
<Interruptus> פשוט תוקע דיסק ריבוט ועובד על הלייב
<Interruptus> אני מיד חש הערכה רבה לכנרים ונגני כינור
<Interruptus> בכלל כלי מדהים
<Interruptus> חשמלי או אקוסטי
<Interruptus> יש לו צליל יחודי
<WinSupport> TeamViewer יש באובנטו תתוכנה הזאת?
<i-pink> יש VNC
<WinSupport> הבעיה שבTeamViewer אתה מקיש תקוד ותסיסמא ולא צריך שיאשרו
<WinSupport> זה נכנס לבד
<i-pink> Interruptus, הכינור שלי ממש קל ביחס לחשמליים, אז הוא מפיק צליל עשיר גם ללא הגברה..
<Interruptus> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<Interruptus> אני נדלקתי על כלי שנקרא theremin
<Interruptus> זה כלי שעושים אותו DIY
<Interruptus> מבוסס על חיישן תנועה של אזעקה
<i-pink> מה??????????.
<Interruptus> כלי נגינה
<i-pink> לינק!!!!!
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/user/ooo6?blend=1&ob=5
<Interruptus> הכי מגניב שלא צריך ללחוץ על כלום
<Interruptus> רק מזיזים את הידיים באוויר
<Interruptus> וזה משפיע על השדה המגנטי
<Interruptus> ומייצר צלילים
<i-pink> זה פשוט COOL
<i-pink> אני חייבת כזה!
<i-pink> למה הראת לי את זה?
<Interruptus> זה כלי מגניב
<Interruptus> והורדתי אתמול אלבום של קלרה רוקמור
<i-pink> עכשיו אני מרגישה שהגינור שלי פשוט לא שווה כלום..
<i-pink> מי זו?
<Interruptus> היא הנגנית המפורסמת של התרמין
<Interruptus> ואם מנערים את הידיים מהר מהר
<Interruptus> זה עושה ויברטו כזה מגניב
<i-pink> פשוט כלי גאוני
<Interruptus> המציא אותו בחור בשם לאון תרמין
<i-pink> זה פי 1000 יותר מגניב מהכינור שלי..
<Interruptus> שבכלל עבד על מערכות אזעקה
<Interruptus> וגילה שאפשר לנגן עם זה
<i-pink> אני מרגישה כל כך מיושנת..
<Interruptus> נו זה כלי מתחילת המאה
<i-pink> כינור?
<Interruptus> תרמין
<i-pink> אהה
<Interruptus> 1911 -
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSzTPGlNa5U
<Interruptus> קלרה רוקמור
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl78K8kU-SY&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<Interruptus> רואה אותה היא עם 2 הידיים
<Interruptus> כל אחת על אנטנה אחרת
<Interruptus> והיא מזיזה אותם לפי הצלילים
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> מגניב
<i-pink> נראה מגניב!
<Interruptus> זה נראה כאילו היא מכשפת משהו
<Interruptus> תנועות של כישוף עם האצבעות
<i-pink> כן.. עם הנייר כסף על הראש...
<Interruptus> לכי תדעי אולי היא בו זמנית צובעת שיער
<i-pink> חחחח
<Interruptus> הבטחתי לעצמי שיום אחד אקנה תרמין ומגבר
<Interruptus> אבל זה עולה איזה 5000 שקל
<Interruptus> אם לא יותר
<i-pink> זה שלי http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5719/p1111825.png
<i-pink> הוא נקרא stingray
<Interruptus> איזה יופי של דבר
<Interruptus> ממש בובלה
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> בוא שניה לפרטי.
<WinSupport> ?
<i-pink> היי
<WinSupport> מזה kpackagekit?
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> איזה עידכון מאסיבי
<Interruptus> כיף
<WinSupport> kpackagekit? מה?
<WinSupport> מזה?
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אני מניח שתכנה להתקנת חבילות?
<Ddorda> ‏WinSupport: ולפי ה־k בהתחלה זה בטח תכנת KDE
<lightpriest_> יש פה מישהו?
<lightpriest_> Ddorda: !
<lightpriest_> אתה יודע עברית נכון? :P
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: כן
<lightpriest_> יש חוקים לאיית חודשים בעברית?
<lightpriest_> סליחה, חודשים מקוצרים
<lightpriest_> ז"א, כותבים "ינו" או "ינו'"
<lightpriest_> זה עם גרש בסוף :P
<WinSupport> אז אפשר למחוק אותה?
<WinSupport> או שהיא נחוצה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: ראיתי גם עם וגם בלי... אני מניח שאין איזה כלל בנושא
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אתה עובד עם KDE או גנום?
<WinSupport> לא יודע מזאת התוכנה הזאת פתאום נוספה ליישומים
<Ddorda> WinSupport: התקנת משהו שמתחיל באות K לאחרונה?
<WinSupport> לא
<WinSupport> השאלה, עם צריך אותה, כי עם לא אני יסיר
<Ddorda> לא, לא צריך
<WinSupport> אז להסיר?
<WinSupport> מקווה שלא יהיה בעיות
<Ddorda> כרצונך.. להחזיר תמיד אפשר
<WinSupport> מזה כרצונך
<WinSupport> מזה התוכנה
<WinSupport> מה היא עושה
<WinSupport> מה השימוש בה
<Ddorda> פרונט אנד של KDE למנהל החבילות PackageKit
<WinSupport> ?
<Ddorda> פרונט אנד של KDE למנהל החבילות PackageKit
<Ddorda> חפש בגוגל
<WinSupport> טוב אני מסיר אותה
<Ddorda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PackageKit
<WinSupport> מקווה שלא יקרה כלום
<WinSupport> TeamViewer איך מתקינים אותה על אובנטו
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אהה! את mosh?
<WinSupport> מה??
<Ddorda> התחברת עם הכינוי mosh
<WinSupport> לא
<WinSupport> תגיד לי הוא אומר לי פה משהו תראה
<WinSupport> הסר הכל - debug packade installer for
<WinSupport> מזה
<WinSupport> לעשות גן?
<WinSupport> כן
<WinSupport> ??????????????
<WinSupport> ??????
<WinSupport> <Ddorda> לעשות אישור
<WinSupport> אין לי ממש זמן תוכל לענות לי
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אין לי מושג על מה אתה מדבר
<Ddorda> מי זה הוא ואיפה הוא אורמ את זה
<WinSupport> שאני מנסה להסיר תתוכנה זה נותן תדבר הזה
<WinSupport>  הסר הכל - debug packade installer for
<WinSupport> הוא שואל
<WinSupport> עם להסיר הכל
<Ddorda> WinSupport: עם איזו תכנה אתה מנסה להסיר?
<WinSupport> עם מרכז התוכנות של אובנטו
<Ddorda> WinSupport: מה התכנות שהוא מציג שם?
<WinSupport> נו התוכנה הזאת
<WinSupport> KPackageKit
<WinSupport> מנסה להסיר
<Ddorda> WinSupport: ...
<WinSupport> טוב אני מסיר
<Ddorda> מרכז התכנות מציג לך רשימת תכנות
<WinSupport> יקרה משו
<WinSupport> אתה פה
<Ddorda> שיימחקו
<WinSupport> כן
<WinSupport> אז אני מסיר את KPackageKit
<Ddorda> מה הרשימה?
<WinSupport> טוב נסיר
<WinSupport> נראה מה קורה
<Ddorda> ... איך שבא לך
<WinSupport> עם יקרה משו אתה תעזור לי
<WinSupport> סבבה?
<WinSupport> טוב הכל בסדר נראה כך..
<WinSupport> טוב אז יש דרך להתקין באובנטו את TeamViewer
<Ddorda> WinSupport: חיפשת במרכז התכנות?
<WinSupport> אין שם אחי
<Ddorda> אה.. תכנה של ווינדוז?
<WinSupport> לא יודע תוכנה לשליטה מרחוק
<WinSupport> יש שם תוכנה של לינקוס
<WinSupport> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<WinSupport> להוריד
<WinSupport> אה הינה
<WinSupport> הצלחתי תודה רבה
<Ddorda> לפעמים אדם צריך לתמוך בעצמו טכנית
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה נשמע.
<Ddorda> ?
<Rodensky> הכל מעולה
<Rodensky> פשוט מעולה :)
<Rodensky> מה קורה אצלך?
<Ddorda> חופש בגרות
<Rodensky> שאלה
<Rodensky> פעם היו אתרים כאלה שאתה יכול להכניס בהם טקסט והם מייצרים את זה על המקום בתלת מימד או עם אפקטים בפונטים מיוחדים ודברים כאלה
<Rodensky> זה היה מיועד לטקסטים קצרים, למי שלא רוצה להתקין תוכנה בשביל משהו קטן כזה
<Rodensky> אתה יודע במקרה מה היו מילות החיפוש בגוגל לאתרים האלה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אה..! אני זוכר
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אחפש
<Rodensky> יושב לי על קצה הלשון, תמיד היה משהו עם flame, ועכשיו אני לא זוכרת וזה משגע אותייי
<Interruptus> אני אומר שכולכם צודקים
<Rodensky> נראה לי שמצאתי :O
<Ddorda> אני תמיד הייתי מחפש 3d text
<Rodensky> http://cooltext.com/
<Rodensky> http://www.3dtextmaker.com/
<Ddorda> Xara3D
<Ddorda> זה הכלי הכי פופולרי שהיה בזמנו
<Rodensky> ווי אני זוכרת את זה
<Rodensky> איזה ענתיקה :)
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> מזכיר לי את כיתה ב'
<Rodensky> חחח אני הייתי אז טיפה יותר גדולה P:
<Ddorda> אני מרגיש זקן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני מניח
<Ddorda> אבל בטח לא הרבה יותר. בטח היית באיזה כיתה ז'
<lightpriest_> איזו תוכנה נוחה יש לעריכה של PO באובונטו?
<Rodensky> דור, באיזו שנה היית בכיתה ב'?
<lightpriest_> שלום לך רודנסקי
<Rodensky> בשנת 2000 הייתי בכיתה ו' וחגגתי בת מצווה
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: יש שתיים
<Rodensky> שלום lightpriest_ :)
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: Virtaal או PoEdit
<lightpriest_> מה יותר נוח?
<lightpriest_> את בארץ במקרה? אולי חופשת סמסטר? :P
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני בשנת 2000 הייתי בכיתה ב'
<Rodensky> עדין לא, נשארו לי עוד 4 ימים של בחינות
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אם היא הייתה בארץ היא לא הייתה כאן
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: Virtaal
<lightpriest_> סיימון מגיע לארץ, להופיע בגני התערוכה
<Rodensky> מתי??
<Ddorda> סיימון?
<Rodensky> סיימון פוספורד
<lightpriest_> הוא מגיע עם בנג'י
<lightpriest_> http://misterticket.co.il/he/show/younger-brother-live
<Rodensky> AKA hallucinogen, younger brother, shpongle...
<lightpriest_> הוא יעשה סט של שפונגל
<lightpriest_> ואז תהיה הופעה של יאנגר
<Rodensky> שפונגל לבד או שגם ראג'ה בא?
<lightpriest_> חשבתי שזה אולי יעניין אותך :P
<lightpriest_> נראה לי שסיימון לבד
<lightpriest_> כי רשום DJ set
<Rodensky> עה
<Rodensky> לא נורא, אני אסלח לו
<lightpriest_> :)
<Ddorda> Live show feat. Shpongle
<Rodensky> 25 בפברואר אני כבר שוב ברומניה :(
<Interruptus> הו כיף
<lightpriest_> בעע :\
<Interruptus> פסיכדליהה
<lightpriest_> נצלם לך! :D
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: יא מאניק, אך הם ימכרו אחרי זה DVD של ההופעה?
<Ddorda> ודיסק Live
<Rodensky> הם לא ימכרו
<Rodensky> ממילא הכל תוך יום זמין להורדה
<lightpriest_> זו לא "כזאת" הופעה
<Ddorda> אני סתם צוחק
<lightpriest_> :)
<Rodensky> הדברים האלה דולפים לאינטרנט עוד לפני שהם יוצאים לחנויות וכאלה
<lightpriest_> חוץ מזה, האנדרויד שלי גם ככה מצלם חרא
<Ddorda> שונא שאמנים מוכרים דיסקים ואלבומים של הופעות
<Rodensky> דווקא ההופעות של שפונגל שוות את הכסף
<Rodensky> יש לי דיוידי הופעה
<Rodensky> זה כיף לשמוע ולראות
<Rodensky> מילא שאין לי כמה מאות יורו מיותרים לטוס השנה שוב לאוזורה (הליינאפ עוד יותר מוצלח מאשר שנה שעברה!), אבל גם את ההופעה המסכנה בגני התערוכה אני מפספסת :(
<lightpriest_> כן, הDVD שיצא להם ממש טוב
<lightpriest_> הופעה ממש ממש טובה
<lightpriest_> אהבתי את הפאנטם, מאוד :)
<Rodensky> אני כל הזמן שמה טראקים, עוצמת עיניים ולרגע נמצאת שוב באוזורה
<Rodensky> כואב הלב
<lightpriest_> חחחח
<lightpriest_> את לא שמה "טראנסים"? :)
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> חס וחלילה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: +1
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: טראנסים זה לבני העמחה
<lightpriest_> וטראנס? :)
<Rodensky> טראנס בעעען זונה
<Rodensky> יש אפשרות להזמין מדומינוס פיצה עם פייפל
<Rodensky> אם אני מזמינה ככה עכשיו, הם מטיסים לי את הפיצה לרומניה?
<lightpriest_> יש רומניה באופציות הבחירה? :)
<Rodensky> לא יודעת, קיבלתי את זה במייל מפייפל, לא מדומינוס
<lightpriest_> דור, ממש אהבתי את הפוסט האחרון על גנום 3
<lightpriest_> לא ידעתי שיש שם את הקטע של התרעות אינטראקטיביות :)
<lightpriest_> התראות
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: תגיד את זה לאלעד
<Ddorda> הוא הכתב
<Ddorda> אני גם אהבתי את הסקירה
<lightpriest_> כן אני יודע, אבל אני אומר את זה גם פה :)
<lightpriest_> דור, איך יוצרים קובץ כתבנית מקובץ מקור?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: Import
<lightpriest_> איפה יש Import?
<lightpriest_> הממ
<lightpriest_> אין איזה כלי שאני מריץ על קובץ מקור והוא רושם לי מה מתורגם ומה לא?
<lightpriest_> סליחה
<lightpriest_> והוא בונה קובץ PO ממנו, עם המיקומים הנכונים?
<lightpriest_> אלו שבאים לפני ה msgid
<lightpriest_> עם הסולמית
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: מה זאת אומרת?
<lightpriest_> יש את הקומנטים האלו שמופיעים לפני התרגומים, ברוב קבצי הPO שראיתי
<lightpriest_> אלו קבצים שמחוללים אוטומטית מקבצי המקור, לא?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אני מניח
<lightpriest_> איך זה קורה? :)
<Ddorda> אבל זה לא נעשה עם הקליינט
<Ddorda> כאילו, עם העורך PO
<lightpriest_> חיפשתי את זה: http://svn.automattic.com/wordpress-i18n/pot/trunk/wordpress.pot
<lightpriest_> :D
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אתה מתרגם מחדש את וורדפרס?
<lightpriest_> לא
<lightpriest_> אני לא יודע למה
<lightpriest_> אבל בתרגום העברי לא תרגמו את החודשים והימים
<lightpriest_> ז"א, לא מצאתי את זה שם
<lightpriest_> אפשר להגיד הרבה דברים על ישראלים, אבל לפחות דבר אחד הם כן
<lightpriest_> חובבנים
<lightpriest_> באמת נוחה הוירטאל הזו :D
<Rodensky> http://www.mako.co.il/digital-magazine/Article-2f5e679220a9a21006.htm&sCh=ba3cb2eb226bb110&pId=1903531448
<Rodensky> סיכום: באף אחד מהמקרים האלה האינטרנט לא אשם במותו של אדם. האשמים היחידים אלה בני האדם המטומטמים האלה.
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: לא כל הישראלים חובבנים. כל מי שלא חובבן אחרי שנתיים עבדוה מוצא את עצמו בקנדה
<lightpriest_> או בסידני :)
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: לחלופין
<Ddorda> או בקליפורניה
<Ddorda> עם חוף, בנות בביקיני
<Ddorda> בית מעץ
<Ddorda> שנשרף אחת לשנה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כרגיל
<Ddorda> איזה קטע מצחיק זה, באמריקה בונים בתי מעץ כי זה מהיר יותר וזול יותר
<Ddorda> בארץ ראו שכל האמריקאים בונים בתים מעץ, זה כנראה משהו מאוד יוקרטי אם אמריקאים עושים את זה
<Ddorda> ולכן בתים מעץ בארץ עולים הרבה, הרבה, הרבה יותר
<Ddorda> יוןקרתי*
<Ddorda> יוקרתי*
<Rodensky> בארה"ב בונים מעץ כי זה מהיר וזול, וזה מתאים במיוחד לאיזורים של אסונות טבע עונתיים כמו סופות והצפות ממקורות שונים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: נכון
<Rodensky> בארץ אין את האסונות האלה, ולכן לטווח ארוך יותר נכון לבנות בתים "כבדים" בהרבה כמו שנהוג
<Ddorda> בגלל זה כל האסונות טבע נראים זוועה באמריקה
<Ddorda> רואים בתים מתפרקים וזה
<Ddorda> אני לא מבין, בואו נבנה בתים מלגו ונתלונן שזה נראה נורא כשיש קצת רוח
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> הם היו נראים הרבה יותר זוועה אם היו בונים כמו בארץ, כי אז במקום שכל הבית יעוף ויהיה אפשר זריז לבנות אחר במקומו, היו מלא מלא הריסות מסוכנות שיש בעיה לפנות ויש בעיה לחלץ מתוכן
<Rodensky> והיה לוקח הרבה יותר זמן והרבה יותר כסף לשקם
<lightpriest_> דור, אתה עדיין לא יודע שישראלים זה עם של טרנדים?
<lightpriest_> :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בדר"כ בתים "כבדים" לא עפים מטורנדו
<Rodensky> דור
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תעיפי מבט קצת באתרים, זה לא שלבתים כבדים אין הרס בכלל, אבל הרבה פחות יחסית
<Rodensky> הם לא עפים לחלוטין
<Rodensky> עף להם הגג
<Rodensky> עפים מתוכם דבים
<Ddorda> כן
<Rodensky> *דברים
<Rodensky> חלונות ודלתות - חלק עף וחלק נשבר
<Rodensky> הבעיה שזה לא נהרס עד הסוף כמו הבתים הטרומיים
<Rodensky> ואז יש בעיה לחלץ מתוכם אנשים, ויש בעיה לפנות אותם במהירות ובבטיחות לצורך שיקום איזורי המגורים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בשביל זה יש ממד :)
<Ddorda> גם לאמריקאים
<Rodensky> ממ"ד לא בהכרח יחזיק מעמד בטורנדו או בשיטפון
<Rodensky> יש להם מקלטים מתחת לאדמה
<Rodensky> לאיזורים של סופות
<Rodensky> וזה רק למחסה
<Rodensky> לאיזורים של הצפות אין ממש מה לעשות חוץ מאשר להחזיק סירת גומי חחחח
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הם מחזיקים סירות רציניות, לא מגומי
<Rodensky> משקיענים :P
<Ddorda> יש המון תמונות כאלה, אנשים שטים ליוסטון
<Ddorda> זה אדיר :)
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: תגיד, נראה לך שיש אפשרות ליצור חיפוש מוקדם לרשת אלחוטית?
<Ddorda> כמו שיש עם רשת חוטית
<Ddorda> שהמחשב מחובר לרשת עוד לפני שה־session עולה
<lightpriest_> המממ
<lightpriest_> אני חושב שכן
<lightpriest_> אבל אז אתה צריך לבטל את Network Manager
<lightpriest_> ז"א, אני לא חושב שכן, אני בטוח שכן
<lightpriest_> אבל זה כמו להתחבר לרשת בלי Network Manager
<Ddorda> אז אפשר לעשות את זה, ואז פשוט כשנטוורק מנג'ר יעלה הוא יגדיר דברים משלו, לא?
<lightpriest_> כן
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אוקיי. נשמע טוב. תגלה לי את סודותיך
<lightpriest_> אין לי מושג איך לעשות את זה :P
<lightpriest_> אני צריך לבדוק :)
<Ddorda> serfus: שמעת ששפונגל בא לארץ?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_ ו־ Rodensky דיברו על זה עכשיו שעה
<Rodensky> "שעה"... טוב שאתה לא מגזים:)
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> אז רבע
<serfus> אהא, יאנגר בראדר
<serfus> younger brother
<serfus> בהרכב מלא
<serfus> :)
<Rodensky> השיר "הר של בייגלעך" פשוט גדולללל
<Rodensky> איך רק עכשיו גיליתי את מוניקה סקס
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?!
<Ddorda> רק עכשיו גילית את מוניקס סקס?
<Ddorda> הם גאונים!
<Rodensky> הכרתי את מכה אפורה ואת גשם חזק
<Ddorda> חסרות להקות איכותיות כמוהם בארץ
<Rodensky> לא ידעתי שלמכה אפורה קוראים מכה אפורה ולא ידעתי שגשם חזק זה שלהם
<Rodensky> וכל השאר לא הכרתי
<Ddorda> נו, כמו כולם, את השירים הכי פחות טובים שלהם
<Rodensky> אני רק בשנים האחרונות התחלתי לשמוע בקטנה מוזיקה ישראלית
<Ddorda> Rodensky: שמעת את השיר "כל החבר'ה"?
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> שיר מצוין
<Ddorda> ברח לי השם של הקיבוץ שהם מדברים עליו
<Rodensky> זה על האונס בשומרת
<Ddorda> כן
<Rodensky> פעם ידעתי בע"פ את פסק הדין ואת הערעור ואת פסק הדין של הערעור
<Rodensky> זה בתקופה שחשבתי שהכיוון שלי זה לעריכת דין
<Ddorda> בסוף העיפו את המשפחה שלה מהקיבוץ, לא?
<Rodensky> אני לא זוכרת מה קרה איתה
<Ddorda> כי הם מביישים את שם הקיבוץ או משהו
<Rodensky> אבל כל הסיפור היה מזעזע
<Rodensky> אונסים אותה קבוצתית, הקיבוץ מחרים אותה, השופט טוען שהיא לא אמרה לא אז זה סימן שהיא רצתה את זה וכאלה
<Rodensky> בית המשפט הפך את פסק הדין אחרי ערעור, וקבע תקדים שאחריו נחקקו חוקים בנושא
<Rodensky> והגדירו אונס תוך התחשבות בזה שאישה מתוך יצר הישרדות לא בהכרח תתנגד
<Ddorda> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A4%D7%A8%D7%A9%D7%AA_%D7%94%D7%90%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%A1_%D7%91%D7%A9%D7%9E%D7%A8%D7%AA
<Ddorda> הנה
<Rodensky> הההההההההרררררררר של בייגלעך!
<Ddorda> Rodensky: חחח
<Rodensky> ראיתי עכשיו סרטון הדגמה של גנום 3
<Rodensky> נראה מגניב
<Rodensky> אבל נעלם הקונספט של הגנום שמגיע עירום ושמלבישים עליו כל מה שמתחשק
<H3r0> לכן אובונטו עוזבת אותו
<Ddorda> H3r0: ממש לא בגלל זה
<Ddorda> ההפך
<Ddorda> הם אומרים שזה לא מספיק לבוש בשבילם ועשו לזה פורק
<Ddorda> חוץ מזה, לא תהיה שום בעיה להתקין את גנום3, לכשתצא
<Ddorda> מהמאגרים, אפילו ישירות מההתקנה
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני זוכר שאמרת לי את זה
<lightpriest_> Rodensky: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk9XYQMRiLY
<Rodensky> היוניטי לא מוצא חן בעיני מסיבה אחת בלבד
<Rodensky> אין אפשרות להתאמה אישית מלאה של הפאנל הצדדי
<Rodensky> (אי אפשר לבחור לו צד, אי אפשר לבחור תמונות לאייקונים ואי אפשר לארגן אותם בסדר שרוצים)
<Rodensky> lightpriest_, Malachyte מומלץ
<lightpriest_> תודה :P
<Rodensky> תודה גם לך
<shby> שלום
<Ddorda> shby: שלום
<shby> היי - את יכולה לעזור למתחיל מתוסכל?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הוד מדבר אליך כנראה
<Ddorda> הוא*
<Rodensky> אתה קיבלת את פניו, למה דווקא אלי? :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כי את הבת הפעילה כאן
<Ddorda> :)
<Rodensky> אבל מי אמר שהוא יודע את זה ושהוא פנה דווקא אלי? :)
<shby> כי כתבת "שלום"
<Rodensky> אני?
<Ddorda> shby: אני כתבתי שלום, אבל אני לא בת :)
<Rodensky> חה חה חה... דור יצאת חומוס
<shby> הא
<shby> חשבתי שזה דרורב
<Rodensky> סתם, בכיף, אבל אני עפה לארוז את המזוודה ואח"כ שוב לקבור את האף בספר
<shby> דרורה
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח דרורה
<Rodensky> גדול!
<Rodensky> מהיום אני קוראת לך ככה!!!
<shby> אז אפשר לקבל עזרה ? או שאני חוזר לחלונות הדפוק
<shby> ?
<shby> :)
<Rodensky> חחח מה אתה מאיים? בוא צא החוצה, נראה אם אתה גבר
<shby> נראה שהחלק החלש של יובנטו זה קבלת עזרה מאחרים
<shby> :)
<Rodensky> *אובונטו
<Rodensky> וזה לא חלש, להפך, פשוט כרגע שעה חלשה
<Ddorda> אוי ואבוי
<shby> שיהיה
<Rodensky> ואני חייבת לעוף
<Ddorda> shby: תראה מה עשית לי
<Rodensky> דרורה, תעזרי לסנובי :)
<Rodensky> ביי בינתיים
<shby> טוב
<Ddorda> shby: כן חמודי
<Ddorda> shby: יש כרטיס מועדון?
<shby> מחשב עם אובנטו - ללא חיבור אינטרנט -
<shby> אני מנסה להתקים עליו תוכנה שהורדתי ע"ע מחשב אחר
<shby> יש לי את הקבצים במכווץ
<shby> העלתי את זה על המחשה עם הלינוקס - על שולחם העבודה
<Ddorda> shby: אתה במקרה נמצא באזור המחשב עם האינטרנט?
<shby> כם במכוץ וגם פתחתי את זה לסיפריה
<shby> איך אני מתקין את הקבצים?
<Ddorda> shby: אני אלמד אותך טריק
<Ddorda> לך למחשב עם האינטרנט
<shby> נראה שהאובנוטו לא מזהה אותם כלל
<shby> ו-?
<Ddorda> תפעיל את התכנה Synaptic
<Ddorda> תגיד לי כשהיא עלתה
<shby> זו תוכנת לינוקס?
<Ddorda> המחשב שלך באנגלית או עברית?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> תכנת לינוקס
<shby> אנגלית - תומך עיברית
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> אתה יכול פשוט לכתוב sudo synaptic במסוף
<Ddorda> זה יעשה את העבודה
<shby> רגע - זה אומר התקנת לינוקס על המחשב אינטרנט?
<H3r0> אינטרנט?
<H3r0> מחשב?
<shby> המחשב שמחובר לאינטרנט - זה שאני כרגע כותה עליו הוא חלונות בלבד
<Rodensky> סתם שאלה - באיזה פורמט הקבצים האלה? exe?
<shby> TAR.BZ2
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אורזת פקטות אני מבין
<shby> החינוקס פתח אותם ובנה להם סיפריה על שולחן העבודה
<shby> אבל ההתקנה לא מוצאת אותם
<Ddorda> shby: מאיפה הורדת את זה?
<Ddorda> מה אתה מנסה להתקין?
<shby> לא משורת הפקודה ולא מהחלונות של לינוקס
<shby> ניסית GIMP
<shby> וגם סתם תוכנה קטנה \
<shby> וגם VLC
<shby> לא הצלחתי להתקין אפאחת
<shby> כולן הורדות עבור לינוקס
<Ddorda> shby: כי אתה עובד לא נכון
<shby> זה ברור לי
<Ddorda> אתה צריך להוריד את הקובצי deb וגם זה לעשות בצורה מסודרת
<shby> מה זה - מאיפה להוריד אותם?
<Ddorda> shby: התשובה הכי טובה היא גוגל
<Ddorda> אבל בגלל שאני רואה שאתה כבר נואש
<Ddorda> אני אעזור קצת
<shby> טוב - תודה
<shby> טוב
<Ddorda> SHBY: אני מוצא כל מני כלים, אבל אני לא יודע מה תעדיף
<SHBY> תן לי להבין מה הרעיון - לפתוח עם חלונות את הרבצים ולהעביר אותם ללינוקס?
<Ddorda> SHBY: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubdepends/files/wubdepends/Initial/wubdepends3.exe/download
<Ddorda> הרעיון הוא כזה
<Ddorda> להוריד את החבילות בווינדוז
<Ddorda> ואז להתקין אותן באובונטו
<Ddorda> מה שכן, עדיף לך פשוט לסדר שם אינטרנט
<SHBY> אם אני מעלה לינוקס על מחשב שמחובר לאינטרנט ומורד את הקבצים והם עובדים - ניתן להעביר אותם למחשבאחר?
<Ddorda> בעולם המודרני מחשב בלי אינטרנט לא שווה הרבה
<Ddorda> SHBY: כן
<matanya> זה חתיכת כאב ראש מבחינת תלויות
<Ddorda> matanya: בשביל זה יש טריקים :)
<matanya> עדיין
<SHBY> המחשב הזה פשוט גרואה - לא הצליח להעלות חלונות , רק הלינוקס עלה עליו ללא בעיות
<Ddorda> SHBY: אם אתה יכול תעלה על מחשב שיש לך בו אינטרנט לייב סידי של אובונטו
<SHBY> גרוטאה
<SHBY> כן - זה רעיון טוב
<Ddorda> ואז תתחבר לכאן אני אמשיך לעזור לך
<SHBY> תודה - יקח קצת זמן - תודה
<nicoco> הגוגל היום מגניב למדי
<nicoco> Ddorda - sup?
<Ddorda> nicoco: sababi babi
<Ddorda> nicoco: ut,v?
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<nicoco> good enough
<Ddorda> :)
<shby> שלום
<shby> ?
<shby> סיאסטה?
<i-pink> כן
<shby> יופי
<shby> ddorda פה?
<Ddorda> shby: אכן כן
<shby> יופי
<shby> :)
<Ddorda> shby: אתה על אובונטו?
<Ddorda> באנגליתץ
<Ddorda> ?
<shby> כן -
<shby> הצלחתי להתקין תוכנה מהאינטרמט
<shby> ללא בעיה
<Ddorda> איזה תכנות אתה רוצה להתקין?
<shby> בהעיה זה להעביר אותה למחשב ללא אינטרנט
<shby> הךב\
<Ddorda> shby: ..?
<shby> vlc
<Ddorda> אוקיי, עוד?
<shby> לא
<shby> רק זה
<Ddorda> קודם אמרת גם גימפ
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<shby> האמת - נראה לי הכי פשוט להתחבאר לאינטרנט עם המחשב השני
<Ddorda> חכה...
<shby> זה יותר פשוא עם לינוקס ממה שחשבתי
<Ddorda> System > Administration > Synaptic
<shby> טוב
<Ddorda> תשתמש בחיפוש כדי למצוא את התכנות שאתה רוצה להתקין
<Ddorda> תחפש vlc
<Ddorda> ו־gimp
<shby> נכנסתי
<Ddorda> כשאתה מוצא, תסמן את החבילה (לחיצה ימנית > התקנה)
<Ddorda> זה יסמן לך את כל התלויות שלה
<Ddorda> תגיד לי כשסיימת לסמן
<shby> מצאתי
<shby> מצאתי
<shby> מצאתי
<shby> סומן
<shby> עם control a
<Ddorda> ctrl + A?
<Ddorda> למה?
<Ddorda> זה מסמן לבד את התלויות, לא צריך לעשות Ctrl + A
<Ddorda> עשית Ctrl + A לפני הסימון להתקנה?
<Ddorda> כי אם כן סימנת להתקנה את כל החבילות שמתאימות לחיפוש
<Ddorda> לא יודע אם זה טוב לך...
<shby> רגע
<shby> טוב - עשיתי סימון להתקנה
<shby> ?
<Ddorda> shby: עכשיו לך ל־File
<shby> טוב
<Ddorda> Generate package download script
<Ddorda> תבחר לשמור אותו איפהשהוא, לא משנה איפה
<Ddorda> שיש לך גישה אליו
<Ddorda> נגיד שולחן העבודה או תיקיית הבית
<shby> ולשמור בסיפריה של חלונות?
<Ddorda> לא
<shby> טוב
<Ddorda> ואז תריץ אותו
<Ddorda> (לחיצה כפולה > run in terminal)
<Ddorda> זה יוריד לך את כל החבילות
<Ddorda> תשמור על דיסק און קי
<Ddorda> ותעתיק למחשב בלי האינטרנט
<shby> תודה רבה
<shby> :)
<Ddorda> shby: בכיף
<H3r0> 2
<Reapu> wow
<Reapu> this one is even more populated
<Reapu> hi all
<Ddorda> Reapu: זהו, עכשיו באמת זזתע
<Ddorda> י*
<Reapu> נדבר :)
<Rodensky> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2010-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-93/desktop-distribution-of-the-year-855892/
<moo3> היי
<moo3> התקנתי את אובונטו על ווינדוס שבע על לפטופ דל
<moo3> ובעצם כשאני מריץ את המערכת הווירטואלית מווירטואלבוקס, אני רואה את המסך ברזולוציה קטנה, כששאר המסך אפור או שחור אם אני שם 'מסך מלא'
<moo3> יש למישהו רעיון ?
<nicoco> system --> monitors --> screen resolution
<nicoco> משהו כזה
<nicoco> נסה להגדיל לאובונטו רזולוציה
<Ddorda> moo3: להתקין לא במכונה וירטואלית
<lea_tzahor> הי
<i-pink> הי
<lea_tzahor> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> lea_tzahor: וברכה
<lea_tzahor> אני מחפשת חבילה שתעזור לי לכוון את הגיטרה (החדשה!) שלי
<i-pink> יש כמה..
<i-pink> שנהי אני אתן לך חשימה
<i-pink> רשימה
<lea_tzahor> חיפשתי במנהל חבילות
<lea_tzahor> והוא לא נותן לי להתקין
<i-pink> gtkGuitune
<lea_tzahor> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<lea_tzahor> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<lea_tzahor> i-pink בדיוק את זה ניסיתי להתקין
<i-pink> gtkguitune
<i-pink> זה עובד לי !
<lea_tzahor> כן
<lea_tzahor> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<lea_tzahor> lea_tzahor:
<lea_tzahor> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources
<lea_tzahor> מה זה אומר?
<i-pink> אההה
<i-pink> לא לא לא לא
<i-pink> זה הזה שלא עובד לי!!!!!
<i-pink> שניה
<i-pink> יש אחד שעובד ממש טוב!
<i-pink> שניה!
<i-pink> פשוט קניתי טיונר אמיתי..
<i-pink> אז לא יוצא לי לכוון איתם כבר..
<lea_tzahor> אבל אני חושבת שיכול להיות שיש לי בכלל בעיה בהתקנה
<i-pink> fmit
<lea_tzahor> כי זה עושה לי את אותה שגיאה על כולם
<i-pink> תתקיני אותו
<lea_tzahor> אותה שגיאה
<lea_tzahor> כנראה אני לא יכולה להתקין כלום
<lea_tzahor> יש לי שאלה
<i-pink> sudo apt-get update
<lea_tzahor> אם אני רוצה לאפס את האובונטו
<i-pink> את על 64 ביט?
<lea_tzahor> שהוא ימחק את כל התוכנות שהתקנתי וישאיר רק את הברירת מחדל
<lea_tzahor> 32
<lea_tzahor> יש משהו שעושה את זה (חוץ מהתקנה חדשה!)
<i-pink> לא יודעת איך לעשות את זה.
<lea_tzahor> ?
<i-pink> שניה..
<i-pink> מתי עשית עידכונים?
<lea_tzahor> בשוטף
<i-pink> כן
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-security_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<lea_tzahor> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<i-pink> אוקי.
<i-pink> זה אומר שהקובץ מקורות שלך מחורפן
<i-pink> את יכולה לשנות לו את השם?
<i-pink> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<i-pink> תריצי את זה
<lea_tzahor> הוא השתיק אותי...
<lea_tzahor> שנייה[
<i-pink> OK
<lea_tzahor> עשיתי
<H3r0> lea_tzahor - תשתמשי ב
<lea_tzahor> עכשיו צריך לשים חדש, לא?
<H3r0> pastebin.com
<H3r0> כדי להדביק הרבה שורות
<lea_tzahor> הבנתי את זה (בערך) מההודעות שקיבלתי
<i-pink> עכשיו אני שלח לך קובץ מקורות נקי
<lea_tzahor> אוקיי
<lea_tzahor> (באיזה ערוץ תקשורות?)
<i-pink> שניה אחת
<i-pink> אני פשוט מושכת את זה מהשרת שלי
<lea_tzahor> אה
<lea_tzahor> סבבה
<i-pink> ממש 10 שניות
<lea_tzahor> סבבות לגמרי
<lea_tzahor> Ddorda: אתה מחפש עבודה?
<i-pink> http://pastebin.com/cekWAayj
<i-pink> כנסי לשם
<lea_tzahor> נכנסתי
<i-pink> תלחצי בצד על RAW
<i-pink> תעשי CTRL + A
<i-pink> ענסי לטרמינל
<i-pink> כנסי*
<i-pink> תריצי את זה
<i-pink> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<i-pink> תדביקי בפנים
<i-pink> ותשמרי
<lea_tzahor> could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<lea_tzahor> No command 'deb' found, did you mean:
<lea_tzahor>  Command 'debc' from package 'devscripts' (main)
<lea_tzahor>  Command 'derb' from package 'libicu-dev' (main)
<lea_tzahor>  Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)
<lea_tzahor>  Command 'debi' from package 'devscripts' (main)
<lea_tzahor> deb: command not found
<i-pink> איך ניסית לפתוח את הקובץ?
<i-pink> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<i-pink> זה יוצר אותו מחדש
<H3r0> lea_tzahor - אמרתי משהו :\
<lea_tzahor> כן
<lea_tzahor> אמרת
<lea_tzahor> אבל אני מהסתומים
<lea_tzahor> חשבתי שזה קצר יותר אז יהיה בסדר
<lea_tzahor> פינק - להעתיק לגדיט?
<lea_tzahor> או לטרמינל?
<i-pink> לפי הסדר..
<i-pink> לחצת על RAW?
<lea_tzahor> כן
<lea_tzahor> לבחור הכול
<i-pink> קיבלת את כל הטקסט נקי
<i-pink> כן
<lea_tzahor> להעתיק לטרמינל?
<i-pink> עם CTRL+A
<lea_tzahor> אכן
<i-pink> לא
<lea_tzahor> לGEDIT?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל הוא
<lea_tzahor> סבבה
<i-pink> צריך להיות נקי!
<lea_tzahor> כלומר?
<i-pink> כתומר את מריצה את זה
<i-pink> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<i-pink> וזה פותח לך מסמך ריק..
<lea_tzahor> זה מה ששלחת לי מקודם
<lea_tzahor> אכן ריק
<i-pink> אם ריק מעולה
<i-pink> תדביקי בפנים
<lea_tzahor> ועכשיו להעתיק את מה ששלחת לי לשם, נכון?
<i-pink> ותשמרי
<i-pink> כן
<lea_tzahor> סבבה
<i-pink> שמרת?
<i-pink> זה חזר לטרמינל?
<lea_tzahor> כן
<lea_tzahor> עכשיו עושה update
<i-pink> מעולה
<i-pink> תריצי את זה
<i-pink> sudo apt-get update
<lea_tzahor> ואח"כ אנסה שוב להתקין?
<i-pink> לא
<lea_tzahor> כן
<i-pink> קודם
<lea_tzahor> זה באמצע של זה
<i-pink> sudo apt-get update
<i-pink> ואז
<lea_tzahor> נו
<i-pink> sudo apt-get upgrade
<lea_tzahor> זה מה שאני אומרת
<i-pink> כי החבילות שלך לא מעודכנות...
<lea_tzahor> הבנתי
<lea_tzahor> סבבה
<lea_tzahor> לוקח לו זמן....
<i-pink> ואז ריבוט..
<lea_tzahor> זה בגלל שהמקורות שלי לא מחורשבים
<lea_tzahor> ריבוט?
<i-pink> הם היו מחורבשים
<i-pink> כן
<lea_tzahor> אבל חשבתי שלא צריך בלינוקס...
<lea_tzahor> :)
<i-pink> לא יזיק.
<i-pink> אבל את עושה לו עידכון ענק..
<lea_tzahor> סבבה
<lea_tzahor> עדכון זה טוב
<lea_tzahor> אמממ
<lea_tzahor> רגע שאלה
<lea_tzahor> הקובץ שהבאת לי הוא לאיזו גרסה?
<i-pink> 10.04 32 נןא
<i-pink> BIT
<lea_tzahor> סבבה
<lea_tzahor> תגידי
<i-pink> אומרת..
<lea_tzahor> יש חבילה שיכולה לתת לי רשימה של כל החבילות שאני לא משתמשת בהם?
<i-pink> מה לי ולכיוון כלי נגינה..
<lea_tzahor> (נגיד מסודר לפי רמת השימוש)
<i-pink> לא מכירה..
<lea_tzahor> (כדי שאוכל לנקות את המחשב)
<lea_tzahor> (עכשיו הוא בחלק השני)
<lea_tzahor> אני חושבת שאנסה להתקין את הטונר לפני הריבוט
<i-pink> את יכולה להריץ את
<i-pink> sudo apt-get clean
<lea_tzahor> מה הוא עושה?
<i-pink> sudo apt-get autoremove
<i-pink> מנקים חבילות שלא בשימוש וחלקי תוכנות ישנות
<lea_tzahor> מעולה
<Ddorda> lea_tzahor: כן
<Ddorda> lea_tzahor: אני מחפש
<lea_tzahor> מעולה
<lea_tzahor> מחפשים אצלינו אנשים עם ניסיון בדרופל
<lea_tzahor> או לחילופין איש CSS
<lea_tzahor> (אגב, אם יש עוד מישהו בחדר שמחפש וזה יכול להתאים אז זה גם בשבילו.ה
<Interruptus> בוקרטוב אמיגוס
<lea_tzahor> i-pink נראה שהטונר לא מצליח לשמוע אותי...
<i-pink> טונר?
<i-pink> ניסית את fmit
<lea_tzahor> אני איתו
<lea_tzahor> עושה עם הגיטרה והמחוגה לא נעה ולו מילימטר
<Ddorda> lea_tzahor: אני רוצה!!
<i-pink> המיקרופון במיוט?
<Ddorda> צריך לבוא למשרדים?
<Ddorda> css זה התחום האהוב עליי אחרי תרגום
<lea_tzahor> אמממ
<lea_tzahor> כן
<H3r0> alsamixer
<H3r0> להגביר שם?
<lea_tzahor> איך מגיעים לשם?
<H3r0> lea_tzahor - אל תתיחסי למה שרשמתי זה לא קשור
<i-pink> לא צריך
<i-pink> לחיצה על הרמקול
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה עם הפיירפוקס4?
<i-pink> ואז
<i-pink> sound prefenses
<moshe742> lea_tzahor, אני מחפש עבודה (אני במקרה ראיתי שאת שאלת את דור)
<lea_tzahor> בשביל זה צריך שיהיה לי רמקול (שניה מוסיפה את זה לסרגל)
<lea_tzahor> moshe742 זה משה שאני מכירה?
<moshe742> כן
<i-pink> זה אמור להיות לך בסרגל..
<lea_tzahor> לא מוצאת בסרגל
<lea_tzahor> וגם לא במה שמוסיפים לסרגל
<lea_tzahor> משה - אתה יודע CSS?
<moshe742> זה שהתקין לך את האובונטו אם אני לא טועה
<lea_tzahor> או דרופל?
<moshe742> כן
<i-pink> זה נקרא Indicator Applet
<moshe742> CSS, לא דרופל
<moshe742> אני יודע CSS ולא יודע דרופל
<lea_tzahor> יודע טוב?
<lea_tzahor> (הגברתי את כניסת המיקרופון
<lea_tzahor> המחוגה עדיין לא זהה)
<moshe742> לא יודע אם אני יודע טוב, אבל למדתי מ-w3schools, מצד שני מאז כמעט ולא נגעתי בזה
<lea_tzahor> אז שווה לך להתחיל לשחק בזה
<i-pink> מוזר..
<lea_tzahor> ואני אשאל בעבודה לקבל אותך לריאיון
<moshe742> הבעיה שאין לי איפה, אין לי אתר משלי או משהו
<moo3> Ddorda - מה להתקין ?
<moshe742> אפשר במשרה חלקית? אני סטודנט לתואר שני כרגע
<i-pink> יש לך אופציה לבחור מכמה מיקרופונים?
<lea_tzahor> לא
<moo3> מה אני צריך להתקין באובונטו הווירטואלי שלי בשביל להגדיל את הרזולוציה מעל 600X800 ?
<moshe742> lea_tzahor, אמרת לי לא?
<lea_tzahor> i-pink: lingot והשני מקבלים צליל
<lea_tzahor> זה רק התוכנה הזו
<i-pink> מוזר ביותר
<Ddorda> moo3: ?
<moo3>  "<Ddorda> moo3: להתקין לא במכונה וירטואלית"
<Ddorda> moo3: את אובונטו
<i-pink> כמה זה מסוכן לחבר את האף לשואב אבק?
<Interruptus> מאודמאודמאוד
<Interruptus> יעשה לך היקי גדול ואדום באמצע הפרצוף
<H3r0> i-pink - שלא תחשבי על זה בכלל כמו בפרסומת של חברת חשמל
<i-pink> אבל הוא מנוזלץץ
<i-pink> וגמרתי גליל שלם היום..
<i-pink> אז אולי שואב כמו של רופא שיניים..
<Interruptus> לאלא
<H3r0> i-pink  - תשתי מיץ תפוזים טבעי או לימונים
<H3r0> אישית זה עוזר
<i-pink> מה יכול להיות מעל צורה מאורכת וכושר ספיגה מעולה?
<H3r0> i-pink -ספוג?
<i-pink> שתיתי אתמול מיץ אשכוליות ורודות..
<i-pink> אולי חטיפים...
<H3r0> i-pink - וזה לא עזר?
<i-pink> לא..
<H3r0> תשני עם שמיכות
<H3r0> אם את רוצה יש לי עוד כמה העצות של אנשים מאמצים
<i-pink> יש לי שמיכה KING
<Interruptus> ברנדי
<H3r0> אז סבבה
<Interruptus> זה אחלה
<Interruptus> ברנדי ודבש
<i-pink> שתיתי יין
<Interruptus> דווקא יין הפוך
<Interruptus> יכביד עלייך
<i-pink> אוקי!
<i-pink> אז ברנדי
<i-pink> קונייאק זה טוב?
<H3r0> i-pink - עם תה ואז תלכי לישון
<H3r0> זה ממש טוב
<H3r0> תנאי שאת אמיצה
<Interruptus> קוניאק זה מעולה
<Interruptus> אחד הדברים
<i-pink> אוקי..
<i-pink> נחפש.
<i-pink> ייגר?
<Interruptus> גם גם
<Interruptus> אני בכלל בעד אלכוהול
<i-pink> http://image48.webshots.com/49/7/35/35/2183735350079148605tyrYJw_fs.jpg
<i-pink> וזה ^^^
<Interruptus> יעיל
<Interruptus> מאוד מאוד
<i-pink> מעולה!
<Interruptus> אבל תצטרכי לנשום דרך הפה
<Interruptus> מה שמייבש נורא
<i-pink> אוווף
<Interruptus> וגורם לליחה נוראית
<Interruptus> כלומר
<i-pink> אבל אני משתמשת בתחבושת...
<Interruptus> תצטרכי לשתות מים לירוק ולהשתין הרבה
<i-pink> שאני נושמת דרך האף אני נשמעת כמו דרט' וויד'ר
<Interruptus> חזק
<i-pink> כן..
<Nate][> והיא לא צוחקת...
<Interruptus> יודעת מה חזק
<Interruptus> סאונה
<Interruptus> סאונה רטובה
<Interruptus> זה פותח את כל הנשימה
<i-pink> כן.. ככה הבית מרגיש עם ההסקה..
<Nate][> רק חסרה לה פה המסכה השחורה עם המשולש לאף
<H3r0> i-pink - הייתי אומר לך לנסות משהו אבל זה לא כדאי
<i-pink> H3r0, פתח את לבך
<H3r0> i-pink - יש שמן הודי כזה הוא גורם לך לנזול לגמרי כלומר כולך תהיה מים אבל אחרי כמה דקות זהו אין יותר נזלת
<i-pink> H3r0, איזה שמן זה?
<H3r0> יש עוד משהו שזה לשים מים עם מלח באף אבל זה פחות יעיל
<i-pink> יש שיטה אחרת
<H3r0> i-pink - שמן הודי כזה לא יודע איך קוראים לו
<Interruptus> אתה מתכוון לtiger balm ?
<i-pink> לשתות חומץ ולהסניף אבקת אפיה..
<H3r0> i-pink - תהי בריאה מכל הלב
<Interruptus> טוב שלא להסניף צ'ילי טחון
<i-pink> אולי לשים מנטוס באף ולשתות קולה..
<Interruptus> לא יעיל
<Interruptus> אלא אם הקולה תצא דרך האף
<Interruptus> ותפגע במנטוס
<i-pink> נגמרו לי הרעיונות..
<Interruptus> מצד שני לאכול מנטוס ולשתות קולה כבר עשה חור בקיבה לילד ערבי מנצרת
<Nate][> די להגיד כמה את מסכנה ובואי נכין מרק עוף.
<i-pink> רק ערמי יכול לאכול מנטוס וקולה..
<asw3> מה הבעיה פה?
<i-pink> אבל אני חלשה..
<asw3> רק נזלת?
<Interruptus> מרק מנטוס עוף קולה
<i-pink> זה רעיון!!!
<Interruptus> כופתאות מנטוס
<i-pink> asw3, HELP ME
<i-pink> Interruptus, חחחחח
<asw3> רק נזלת או גם שיעול?
<i-pink> רק נזלת
<i-pink> שקופה ואין סופית..
<Interruptus> הממ אז עדיף עירוי מנטוס
<Nate][> /dev/null.....?
<asw3> מים ומלח זה הדבר הכי יעיל שיכול לעזור
<asw3> כמה פעמיים ביום
<asw3> וזה מייבש תאמא של הנזלת
<asw3> תקחי קיסם אוזנים מהאלה שפוצעים את עור התוף
<i-pink> אני חושבת שמבחינה הגיונית אני צריכה להפסיק לקנח את האף
<i-pink> בינתיים מה שקורה ברגע שאני מקנחת את האף  זה מייבש לכמה שניות ואז מתחיל שוב..
<asw3> סאונה יבשה גם טובה לחיידקים
<asw3> לאו דווקא לנזלת
<i-pink> אולי, נוצרת ראקציה כימית בין האף שלי לנייר טואלט וזה מייצר ניזול..
<asw3> אפשר לעשות סאונה רטובה בבית
<i-pink> אני צריכה למצא נייר נטול נייר.
<asw3> אבל סאונה רק לפנים
<Interruptus> הממ מנגל וחלוקי נחל
<i-pink> אני יודעת!!! נייר כסף!
<i-pink> אני אתחיל לקנח בנייר כסף
<asw3> נייר זכוכית יותר מתאים
<Interruptus> את ממלאת אותו בפחם ומדליקה עד שהכל נהיה לבן
<Interruptus> ואז שמה חלוקי נחל
<Interruptus> נותנת לעסק להתחמם
<Interruptus> ומדי פעם מזליפה מים
<Interruptus> ככה שיהיה אדים
<i-pink> האמת זה רעיון..
<H3r0> i-pink - תהי בריאה במהרה במהרה
<i-pink> תודה
<i-pink> האמת מתחיל לעבור לי הניזול.
<H3r0> תשתמשי בפאן באף אולי זה יעזור
<H3r0> סתם סתם
<Nate][> מרק עוף
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> <i-pink> אני צריכה למצא נייר נטול נייר.
<i-pink> <i-pink> אני אתחיל לקנח בנייר כסף
<Nate][> להכין לך תה דבש עם לימון?
<i-pink> נייר כסף זה שטר!
<i-pink> יאאא
<i-pink> יש למישהו איזה כמה דולרים?
<Interruptus> הממ לקנח עם שטרות יאיי
<i-pink> אני יכולה להשביח אותם..
<Nate][> להכין לך?
<i-pink> כן
<Interruptus> שטר מגולגל
<i-pink> בייבי שלי, מה הייתי עושה בלעדיך
<Interruptus> לקינוח
<Nate][> אבל קודם אני צריך לקפוץ לדואר
<i-pink> לדואר...
<Nate][> סוגרים בחמש
<i-pink> אהה לשלוח מייל...
<i-pink> זה לחוץ לך?
<H3r0> יאללה איזה חזק יש לי נראלי מעל 35 תוספים עכשיו בשועל
<Interruptus> הולישיט
<Interruptus> הרבה מדי
<i-pink> זה כבר לא שועל, זה להקה..
<Nate][> צ'או BRB
<H3r0> הכי סטייל
<Interruptus> שועלי שימשון
<Interruptus> תקרא לדפדפן שלך שימשון
<H3r0> Interruptus - מצאתי תוסף שמנקה זכרון מטמון
<Interruptus> או שימי
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Interruptus> שו איסמו?
<i-pink> זיכרון מטמון!
<i-pink> חחח זה מצחיק..
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> cache
<Interruptus> אני רוצה מטמון
<i-pink> חחחחחחח
<Interruptus> בלי זיכרון
<Interruptus> יש?
<H3r0> Interruptus - יש תוספים של פיירפוקס
<i-pink> הרצתי לייב CD של אובונטו החדש בעברית
<i-pink> זה היה פשוט קורע.
<H3r0> מה קורע?
<i-pink> התרגום שם הורג
<H3r0> כגון?
<i-pink> בייב הלך...
<Oi3pRNnX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM
<Oi3pRNnX> סתם לא קשור לכלום :P
<i-pink> Oi3pRNnX,
<i-pink> מילים זה ישן
<i-pink> מהיום אמור טרמין
<Interruptus> לאון תרמין
<i-pink> אהה תרמין..
<i-pink> אוקי
<i-pink> יאאא
<Interruptus> אחלה בחור
<Interruptus> איש טוב
<Interruptus> כולה רצה לייצר אזעקה
<i-pink> הטישואים עברו את המייבוק בגובה!
<Interruptus> הוו
<Interruptus> סחתיקה
<i-pink> 1TB VS טישואים
<i-pink> טישואים ניצחו!
<H3r0> i-pink - תרגיעי אחרת יהיה לך אף כמו של דיאגו מיליטו
<i-pink> מי זה?
<i-pink> אני מתפללת לאלוהי האפצ'י
<H3r0> גוגל
<H3r0> !cmds
<Interruptus> etc/init.d/apchee restart
<H3r0> Interruptus - http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Diego+Milito+FC+Internazionale+Milano+v+Brescia+MNFCuLw6hfQl.jpg
<Interruptus> נראה כאילו בטיסטוטה הכניס לו בוקס
<i-pink> זה מפחיד..
<H3r0> :P
<i-pink> בקצב הקינוחים שלי.. אני פוחדת שהאף שלי לא יגמר..
<H3r0> i-pink - תשתי מיץ לימונים או תפוזים ותראה קסמים
<H3r0> ותראי*****8
<i-pink> http://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/jul2009/3/7/michael-jackson-sifr-image-2-100806232.jpg
<i-pink> האף שלי נראה כך^
<i-pink> H3r0, אשכוליות גם טוב?
<H3r0> תלוי איזה
<i-pink> ורודות
<H3r0> לא נראלי
<i-pink> יש בהם המון ויטמין C
<H3r0> אם זה ככה אז כן
<H3r0> זה בהן לדעתי
<i-pink> וזה audrina
<H3r0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwFf-sMh4EU
<i-pink> H3r0, מי אלו ה3 מוזרים האלא?
<i-pink> אני חייבת תה עם בסקוויט
<H3r0> לא יודע
<H3r0> אני שומע רק את השיר
<H3r0> מכור אליו מאתמול
<i-pink> ומה תה חושב על זה
<i-pink> וזה audrina
<H3r0> מה תה חושב על זה?
<i-pink> אתה*
<i-pink> זה עוזר?
<H3r0> תה תמיד עוזר
<i-pink> לא תה
<i-pink> זה
<i-pink>  audrina
<i-pink> תרשום בגוגל תמונות
<H3r0> i-pink - השחקנית/דוגמנית?
<i-pink> הצריכה של זה
<H3r0> את יודעת את באמת מזכירה אותי
<H3r0> אותה*
<i-pink> אתה מבין את הבעיה במשפט הזה..
<i-pink> אני מזכירה אותה..
<i-pink> ולא היא מזכירה אותי..
<H3r0> נכון היא מזכירה אותך =]
<i-pink> מי יותר יפה..
<Interruptus> פתאום הורדתי מהשרת שלי אלבום של מרסיפול פייט
<Interruptus> תענוג
<Interruptus> כיף
<i-pink> ?
<H3r0> i-pink - בטח ש Interruptus
<Interruptus> כמעט התחלתי לעשות פוגו בחצי שכיבה
<H3r0> :P
<i-pink> אוקי :-)
 * Interruptus חתיך כמו גבינה צהובה
<H3r0> i-pink - מה זה ההשוואות הללו?
<i-pink> היא 100MEMET..
<i-pink> ומושלמת..
<Interruptus> מהממת זאת דיאמנדה גאלאס
<Interruptus> .cmds
<i-pink> ויש לה בסה"כ שנה יותר ממני על הכדור..
<Interruptus> !cmds
<H3r0> i-pink - היא עם איפור ופוטו =/
<Interruptus> המון פוטו
<i-pink> הויקי של אובונטו-IL לא עובד!
<i-pink> אז מה שאתה אומר.. עדיף מישהי כמוני?
<i-pink> :-) (-:
<i-pink> איזה דוגמניות תותחיות בלינוקס?
<H3r0> i-pink - למה לא?
<i-pink> השמנתי!!!
<i-pink> OMG!!!
<i-pink> צום!!
<Interruptus> חברה שלי עושה לי כאלה קטעים
<Interruptus> ואז אני אופה לחם
<Interruptus> ומפיץ בבית ריח של מאפה טרי
<Interruptus> והיא רק מחכה שזה יצא
<i-pink> 99.5 pounds = 45.1324408 kilograms
<H3r0> i-pink - כמה פעמים אני צריך להגיד לך - תהי בריאה
<Interruptus> ואז היא אוכלת מזה ושונאת אותי
<i-pink> רשע!!!
<Interruptus> אומרתי לי אלוהים כמה שזה טעים וטוב וכמה שאני שונאת אותך
<H3r0> i-pink - לא את לא צריכה להרזות את בסדר גמור
<i-pink> זה ממש מרושע!
<Interruptus> ואני כזה מחייך
<i-pink> מזל שבייב לא כאן!
<i-pink> אני כולי אשמה על הפתי ברים שאני אוכלת עכשיו..
<H3r0> i-pink - אפילו הייתי אומר שאת צריכה לעלות
<i-pink> אבל עברתי את ה45 קילו!!!
<H3r0> i-pink - אויש זה כלום
<H3r0> =/
<H3r0> אפילו אחותי הקטנה שוקלת יותר ממך
<H3r0> =/
<i-pink> 132 גרם מעבר ל 45 קילו!!!! O_o
<i-pink> יאאאא
<i-pink> סליחה!!!
<i-pink> אני בסדר
<i-pink> 99.1 pounds = 44.9510039 kilograms
<i-pink> הורדתי את הג'ינס!
<i-pink> איזה מזל!
<i-pink> כמעט פתחתי בצום
<H3r0> i-pink - את לא נורמלית =/
<i-pink> יאללה חפלה!!
<H3r0> זה כולה 45 קילו
<H3r0> את יכולה בטעות לעוף ברוח
<i-pink> מרוב אושר שחעתי מהתה שמתקרר
<i-pink> חליטה בריטית
<i-pink> עם בסקוויט
<i-pink> פשוט עונג!
<H3r0> תאכלי תאכלי
<i-pink> אתם לא מאמינים
<i-pink> בייב קנה שקדי מרק!
<H3r0> לא מאמין
<i-pink> ובמבה!!
<i-pink> של אוסם
<i-pink> OSEM..
<Oi3pRNnX> היא לא טובה כמו פה
<Oi3pRNnX> אני מוכן להתערב
<i-pink> היא ממש טובה!
<i-pink> טעמתי..
<i-pink> וזה היה טעים...
<H3r0> i-pink - ואי ואי השמנת
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> נשקלתי אחרי זה
<H3r0> שיט =/
<i-pink> אבל הם ממש מניאקים
<H3r0> i-pink - אני לא מבין מה הקטע
<H3r0> 45 לבת זה כלום
<i-pink> הפתיבר כאן ממש קטנים
<i-pink> אבל טעימיייייייייייים
<i-pink> אני צריכה להיות באנגליה
<H3r0> את צריכה להיות בריאה
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> גם..
<i-pink> H3r0, בן כמה אתה
<H3r0> i-pink - מה זה משנה?:)
<i-pink> מסקרן
<H3r0> הסקרנות הרגה את החתול
<i-pink> אז מה
<i-pink> אותי הנזלת הרגה
<H3r0> אז תשתי מיץ תפוזים
<H3r0> =/
<nady> מה נישמע
<i-pink> רגוע
<nady> מה שימך
<H3r0> פוקאונטס
<i-pink> נכון
<i-pink> רפונזל היתה בלונדינית..
<H3r0> אוקיי אני השתגעתי לגמרי =/
<i-pink> למה?
<i-pink> H3r0,
<H3r0> i-pink - לא יודע כואב לי הראש כבר אני מ7 על הרגליים עכשיו 12 וחצי
<i-pink> זה בעייתי
<i-pink> nady, ?
<nady> כן
<i-pink> איך קוראים לך?
<H3r0> עדי
<H3r0> nady - נכון?
<Interruptus> רפונזל זה לא דראג קווין שמנה כזאת?
<i-pink> נעים מאוד, אני פוקהונטס.
<nady> כן
<i-pink> לא לא...
<i-pink> היא עלמת חן מהאגדות.
<i-pink> משעמם במיטה.
<Interruptus> האא
<Interruptus> התבלבלתיאז
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> אני במיטה, מצוננת..
<i-pink> ומקוררת
<Interruptus> נו דאבל פוך
<Interruptus> ברנדי
<H3r0> ומיץ תפוזים ככה
<H3r0> ולישון
<i-pink> לא..
<H3r0> חבל
<Interruptus> איזה דיסק אדיר
<Interruptus> הו מליסהההה
<i-pink> Interruptus
<Interruptus> הא
<H3r0> תפוח אדמה
<i-pink> חחח
<Interruptus> קרטופעלך
<i-pink> בא לי לעשות משהו
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> אני אוהב לירות ברובה
<Interruptus> זה כיף
<i-pink> אין לי רישיון
<Interruptus> גם לי אין
<Interruptus> אני נוסע עם מוסטפא מהרפת
<Interruptus> ואנחנו כל שבת צולפים
<i-pink> זזתי לישון
<H3r0> i-pink - לילה טוב תתכסי טוב
<Interruptus> לילה ניעם
<Interruptus> נעים
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-09
<I> יש מישהוא?
<Guest42873> יש משיהוא ??
<Guest42873> Anyone herE?
<Guest42873> Yaron ?
<Guest42873> avihai ?
<Guest42873> avishai ?
<Guest42873> guy ?
<avishai> ‎yes
<Guest42873> you can help me ?
<avishai> ‎with what?
<Guest42873> i want to download ubuntu and i dont know what its the best version...
<Guest42873> sorry about my english
<avishai> ‎what the intended use?
<Guest42873> idk xD i like linux
<Guest42873> i want to make a server..
<avishai> ‎oh
<Interruptus> better get debian
<Guest42873> or another things
<Guest42873> ...
<avishai> ‎a production server?
<Interruptus> its more stable
<Guest42873> fedora its good to ?
<Interruptus> nope
<Guest42873> BackTrack good ?
<avishai> ‎if you're looking for stability you can go with debian 6
<avishai> ‎or ubuntu lucid
<avishai> ‎both are pretty stable
<Guest42873> im not good about commands..
<Guest42873> mmm where i can download for a cd rom ubuntu?
<Guest42873> .........
<Guest42873> avisha? i
<Guest42873> ?
<Guest42873> Darky??
<Ddorda> Guest42873: http://ubuntu.com\
<Ddorda> Guest42873: http://ubuntu.com *
<Guest42873> ty
<Guest42873> and when i intall it
<Guest42873> i can use windows xP and Ubuntu ?
<Guest42873> at the same computer?
<Ddorda> Guest42873: indeed
<Guest42873> Ubuntu Desktop Edition its normally  ?
<Ddorda> but you'd better download the desktop ver. first
<Ddorda> the desktop edition is recommended. yes
<Guest42873> what its the changes between ubuntu for fedora?
<avishai> ‎if you want a server, there's the server edition
<avishai> ‎but coming from windows, you'll be a little disoriented
<avishai> ‎the server edition doesn't have gui
<avishai> ‎there are a lot of differences with fedora
<Guest42873> nhaa i will use a virtual box.. or machine..
<avishai> ‎some of the tools are different, the package manager is completly different
<Guest42873> have something better from ubuntu ?
<avishai> ‎file location, application versions
<avishai> ‎better for what
<avishai> ‎you have to understand
<Guest42873> for use..
<avishai> ‎linux is not windows
<Guest42873> tha ti know linux better from windows :)
<avishai> ‎most distributions are targeted at some use case
<Guest42873> and if i want to explotes sites .. or hacking ubuntu good ?
<avishai> ‎explotes?
<Guest42873> explosion.
<avishai> ‎?
<asw3> Guest42873, lol
<Guest42873> i mean like ddos attacks
<Guest42873> ...
<asw3> אבישי נפלת כקורבן לטרול
<avishai> ‎well, first you need to understand what ddos means
<asw3> :|
<avishai> ‎obviously you don't
<Guest42873> i think Backtrack its good :)
<Guest42873> but i download a ubuntu i like that linux
<asw3> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<asw3> arrr
<asw3> פעם ראשונה שהסמבה מפשלת
<i-pink> asw3, היי
<asw3> מה קורה לאף שלך?
<i-pink> הוא מנוזל
<asw3> תוציאי..
<asw3> כדאי לא יותר מידי עם העצים
<i-pink> מה?
<asw3> עם הנייר טואלט
<asw3> אחרי זה זה פוצע את האף
<i-pink> ;אני עם נייר כסף
<Guest42873> hahaha
<Ddorda> היתרון בנייר כסף זה שמהר מאוד כבר אין צורך לנגב יותר את האף
<Ddorda> אפשר פשוט לשים פלסטר
<Guest42873> חחח
<i-pink> מה הכוונה?
<Ddorda> i-pink: שזה שורט את האף אחושילינג
<Ddorda> :D
<i-pink> הוא לא שורט..
<i-pink> אני מנגבת עם הצד המבריק כלפי פנים..
<Interruptus> אפשר פשוט להתקין משולש
<Interruptus> של נייר כסף על האף
<Interruptus> ואז לחמם אותו מבחוץ
<i-pink> חחחחח
<asw3> יותר קל להיכנס למקלחת
<asw3> ולהתחיל להזרים הכל
<asw3> בשטף ובקצף
<Guest42873> מישהוא יכול להסביר מה ההבדל בין UBUNTU ל FEDORA ?
<i-pink> חשבתי אולי לסגור נחיר אחד עם האצבע ובנחיר השני לתקוע את השואב בדיל.
<asw3> מה שואף
<asw3> תתקע אצבע אחת כמו שתכננת
<asw3> ותתחילי לירות
<Guest42873> אתם באמת בדו שיח כזה... ?
<asw3> אין יותר פשוט מזה
<asw3> וגם זה לא שורט
<i-pink> אבל זה לא יוצא..
<asw3> Guest42873, גש לחדר של הפרוצות
<i-pink> זה נובע ממעמקי האף..
<asw3> אם זה נוזל
<asw3> זה חייב לצאת
<Guest42873> מה אתה מתכוון ?..
<asw3> יש עוד שיטה
<asw3> #Ddos-1337
<i-pink> זה כמו מי מעיינות..
<i-pink> הם נובעים
<asw3> לחסום חלקית את שניהם
<asw3> מומלץ במקלחת ולא סתם ככה
<asw3> :|
<Ddorda> Guest42873: google Ubuntu vs Fedora
<i-pink> אם לא קודחים ושואבים, זה לא יוצא במהירות..
<asw3> Ddorda, הוא מחפש מערכת שתפרוץ לו בקלות לאנשים
<asw3> ושלח עליהם את הסרביס של דניאל
<asw3> ותשלח
<avishai> ‏יש מערכת כזו
<Guest42873> לא רוצה לפרוץ לאנשים..
<Guest42873> חחח
<avishai> ‏נדמה לי קוראים לה פטיש חמש
<asw3> פטיש חמש קילו?
<i-pink> חחחחח
<i-pink> יש לי ירקות למרק עוף..
<Interruptus> מה עם עוף למרק עוף?
<i-pink> יש..
<asw3> אפשר עם עוף מדומה
<i-pink> אבל אין לי כוח לחתוך אותם..
<Ddorda> יש מפתחות פריצה, זה תחום באמת מעניין
<i-pink> יש למישהו רעיון?
<Ddorda> avishai: אני אפרוץ לך את המפתח האישי :)
<avishai> ‏לך על זה
<asw3> יש פריצה למפתחות הלב
<asw3> צריך ללמוד אבטחת אומנויות לחימה
<i-pink> אולי מישהו יכול לפרוץ לשרת NAZELET
<i-pink> עידכון!
<i-pink> גובה הטישואים הוא כפול מגובה המייבוק!
<Ddorda> מברק מיוחד
<Guest42873> טוב חברים אני לא מוכן לשבת ולקרוא תדו שיח ה ''חכם'' הזה :)
<i-pink> אני זזתי לפצלח ירקות..
<Guest42873> מישהוא באמת רגע יכול לעזור לי ?
<avishai> ‏מה הבעיה?
<asw3> תסביר את עצמך ברצינות בלי להתחכם
<Guest42873> חח אני רק בן 15וחצי אני מעוניין ב לינוקס בשביל להתלמד עליו....
<Guest42873> ללמוד קצת ..
<Guest42873> כי אני יודע שלינוקס היא מערכת מאוד חזקה וטובה...
<Guest42873> מאשר ווינדוס...
<Guest42873> ...
<Ddorda> Guest42873: לך לאתר של אובונטו
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu.com
<Guest42873> זה כבר ב 56 אחוז
<Ddorda> תוריד את Ubuntu desktop edition
<Guest42873> ....
<Ddorda> Guest42873: איזה הורדת?
<Guest42873> מוריד
<Ddorda> 10.10 או 10.04?
<Guest42873> מה שאמרתה
<Guest42873> Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<Guest42873> אין לי מושג מה שהיה להורדה...
<Guest42873> 10.10
<Guest42873> אני באמת שלא מבין בזה אני ממש מסוקרן בלינוקס אני רוצה להתחבר לעולם הזה של הלינוקס...
<Ddorda> Guest42873: אובונטו היא התחלה טובה
<asw3> <Guest42873> כי אני יודע שלינוקס היא מערכת מאוד חזקה וטובה...
<asw3> <Guest42873> מאשר ווינדוס...
<asw3> טעות בידיך
<asw3> הנזק הכי גדול נגרם בגלל טיפשותם של משתמשים
<Ddorda> asw3: ובכל זאת אתה לא משתמש בווינדוז אפילו שאתה לא טיפש
<Guest42873> מה יכול לקרות כבר ?<...
<Ddorda> ואולי זה עניין של סיבה ותוצאה
<Ddorda> :)
<Guest42873> ילך חלק במחשב.. ?
<Guest42873> חח אני יקנה חדש
<asw3> Ddorda, אממ את האמת שזה מתוך צורך טכני
<avishai> ‏מה
<asw3> אבל גם מתוך נוחות
<avishai> ‏השימוש בלינוקס?
<asw3> כן
<Ddorda> Guest42873: איך לינוקס יהרוס לך חלק במחשב בדיוק?
<Ddorda> Guest42873: בכל אופן, כשתוריד את ה־iso
<avishai>  asw3 לדעתי ווינדוס עושה שירות דב למיקרוסופט
<Ddorda> פשוט תצרוב אותו (כ־iso, לא כקובץ!!!)
<Guest42873> לצרוב ל דיסק..
<Guest42873> ?
<Guest42873> iso burner?
<Guest42873> זה טוב ?
<Ddorda> Guest42873: כן
<asw3> Guest42873, רק אל תתקין את האובנטו על ה- rom
<Guest42873> מזאת אומרת ?
<Guest42873> אני לא רוצה וווינדוס אקספי על המחשב רק לינוקס...
<asw3> avihay, שמע המערכת של וינדוס עושה את העבודה שלה
<asw3> היא לא כל כך גרועה אבל יש חלופות לכל דבר
<avishai> ‏יש לה הרבה יתרונות אפילו
<avishai> ‏אבל הרבה מהרכיבים הבסיסיים שלה
<Guest42873> מזה בעיה להוריד virtual box?
<avishai> ‏בעייתיים בלשון המעטה
<asw3> כל מערכת והמגרעות שלה
<asw3> וכל מערכת מתאימה לסוג אחר של משתמש
<Guest42873> אני שונא את אקספי בעיקרון
<Guest42873> ...
<Guest42873> כול דבר קטן מסך כחול יש וירוס בהתחלה של הווינדוס...
<asw3> איזה שטוית..
<asw3> אני עובד עם xp במחשב השני
<asw3> וכבר יותר משנתיים אין ארורים כאלה
<Guest42873> אז אין לי מושג
<Guest42873> ...
<Guest42873> הצתלחתי לערבב 3 סוגים של אנטי וירוסים...
<Guest42873> XoftSpy לסריקות
<Guest42873> Avg + Nod32
<Guest42873> רציתי את פנדה במקום Nod32
<H3r0> =/
<H3r0> מה זה קשור לאובונטו
<Guest42873> סתם כאילו איך יש מצב שנכנס לי וירוס למחשב..  ?
<H3r0> מה זה קשור לאובונטו
<Ddorda> Guest42873: למי אכפת? אני אפילו לא זוכר מה זה אומר וירוס
<asw3> יש וירוסים באובנטו
<asw3> הם באים בצורת
<asw3> kernel panic
<asw3> :-D
<Ddorda> asw3: זה לא וירוסים
<Ddorda> זה המשתמשים
<Ddorda> :)
<asw3> המשתמשים הם בעצם חיידקים שגורמים לזה?
<Ddorda> בעצם תמיד זה המשתמשים. נמאס לי מאנשים שנכנסים לאתרי פורנו ובוכים שהמחשב שלהם מת כל יומיים
<asw3> עם אובנטו זה לא קורה.
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> רגע, מה?! איך יצא שהוצאת אותי מישהו שנכנס לאתרי פורנו
<asw3> <Ddorda> בעצם תמיד זה המשתמשים. נמאס לי מאנשים שנכנסים לאתרי פורנו ובוכים שהמחשב שלהם מת כל יומיים
<asw3> =windows
<avishai> ‏מה הבעיה עם אתרי פורנו?
<asw3> אינך משתמש בוינדוס
<Ddorda> avishai: אין בעיה. אני לא נכנס אליהם
<avishai> ‏כמה מחברי הטובים ביותר
<Ddorda> אין לי הרבה מה לחפש שם
<avishai> ‏נכנסים אליהם
<asw3> דור תיכנס ביחד עם חברה שלך
<avishai> ‏בטח שיש
<avishai> ‏להסתכל על הHTML
<avishai> ‏ללמוד ממנו
<Ddorda> XD
<Ddorda> asw3: נפרדנו...
<Ddorda> Guest42873: קיצר, אתה מסתדר שם?
<asw3> אז הנה לך סיבה טובה להיכנס לאתרי הפורנו
<Guest42873> חח איך שהוא כן :)
<Guest42873> צורד 2 דיסקים :)
<Guest42873> צורב
<Ddorda> asw3: עדיין אין לי למה.. אני בסדר
<Ddorda> Guest42873: למה 2?
<Guest42873> שאם אחד ישרט ולא יעבוד אז יהיה לי עוד אחד :)
<asw3> מזה אין לך למה
<asw3> לפחות תתחזק אותו גם בלי
<asw3> אחרי זה הוא יתנקם בך
<Ddorda> Guest42873: חבל על הסביבה
<Ddorda> גם אחד זה כבר יותר מדי
<Guest42873> חח זה בסדר
<Guest42873> דדורה
<Ddorda> Guest42873: מה בסדר?
<Guest42873> בוא לפרטי רגע
<asw3> Ddorda, תזהר
<asw3> אני אישית היתי מפחד
<Ddorda> asw3: אני גיבור!
<asw3> אז בוא רגע לפרטי
<asw3> :-P
<Guest42873> מה הפקודה הזאת עושה בCMD
<Guest42873> trancert http://ubuntu-il.org/chat/
<Guest42873> נגיד ככה..
<Guest42873> trace
<Guest42873> ...
<Ddorda> Guest42873: ...?
<Ddorda> אתה לא ברור
<Guest42873> TraceRt
<Guest42873> מה עושה ב Command
<Guest42873> CMD
<Ddorda> Guest42873: לא משתמשים באותיות גדולות לפקודות
<Ddorda> ואין לי מושג, לא השתמשתי בפקודה הזאת אפעם. אתה מוזמן להריץ חיפוש בגוגל
<Guest42873> חח אתה רוצה אני יגיד לך ...
<Guest42873> זה מראה את כול האיפי של מי שמחובר לאתר.. :)
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‎tracert
<Guest42873> כע
<avishai> ‏עושה איתור של הנתיב שלך
<avishai> ‏מראה לך את הנתבים בדרך לIP כלשהו
<avishai> ‏מראה לך את הנתבים בדרך לIP כלשהוא
<Guest42873> אה
<Guest42873> אז חבר שלי רצה להביא לי משהוא כזה שמראה מי מחובר לאתר האיפי..
<Guest42873> טוב חלברים כבר מאוחר אני רוצה עוד להתקין ת אובונטו
<Ddorda> Guest42873: מישהו עוצר אותך?
<Ddorda> :)
<Guest42873> קודם כול אני יעתיק כמה וכמה קבצים :) שיהיה לי שאני צריך כדי לפרוץ לאנשים לפייס חיחיחי
<Ddorda> Guest42873: ממש גבר
<Ddorda> האקר אמתי הא
<Ddorda> Guest42873: שמע, לינוקס זה אזור של חבר'ה שמתעסקים באבטחת מידע על בסיס יומי, אתה לא עושה פה הרבה רושם עם משפטי הסקריפט קידיז שלך :)
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני מצטער לשמוע...
<Ddorda> H3r0: לשמוע מה?
<Guest42873> זה לא ממש מסובך אתה יודע ואני לא יודע מה זה סקריפט..
<H3r0> <Ddorda> asw3: נפרדנו...
<Ddorda> H3r0: כן, עצוב מאוד, אני לא הולך להרחיב
<Guest42873> אני לא מבין גדול זה רק אתר של פייסבוק שהם נכנסים לאתר אני ורא התסיסמה ותאימייל שלהם באתר אחר
<Guest42873> ...
<H3r0> Ddorda - אם אתה צריך משהו אני כאן [;
<Ddorda> Guest42873: זאת בדיוק הבעיה
<Ddorda> :)
<Guest42873> מה בדיוק הבעה. ?
<Guest42873> הבעיה
<Guest42873> ...
<Ddorda> Guest42873: שאתה עושה דברים בלי לדעת מה אתה עושה
<Guest42873> אם הייתי יודע ....
<Ddorda> זה מה שנקרא "סקריפט קידס" אנשים שמורידים דברים מהאינטרנט ומריצים, רצים לספר לחבר'ה כמה האקרים הם ובעצם הם לא יודעים מה הם עושים
<Guest42873> אם הייתי מבין בכלל
<Guest42873> למדתי ממש תהתחלה של ה JAVA
<Guest42873> ...
<H3r0> Guest42873 - קח לדוגמה אותי
<Guest42873> ו C++
<asw3> Guest42873, אתה עקר?
<asw3> אתה לא מצליח להביא ילדים לעולם?
<Guest42873> מה זה קשור כרגע?
<H3r0> asw3 - אתה בלעת ליצן?
<H3r0> אתה לא מצליח להצחיק אף אחד?
<Ddorda> H3r0: XDDD
<Ddorda> בלעת ליצן :)
<Ddorda> נחמד, נחמד
<asw3> H3r0, לא ניסיתי גם להצחיק אף אחד בשעה כזאתי
<asw3> גם ככה רוב מי שפה לא ערפד
<asw3> וחצי מת
<asw3> מעייפות
<Ddorda> asw3: אני ערפד אמתי
<H3r0> Ddorda - העיקר שאתה מחייך שווה לי את הכל :P
<Ddorda> H3r0: אני קוּל. אני אפעם לא מחייך
<H3r0> Ddorda - יאללה מספיק
<H3r0> תחחיך
<H3r0> נו נו
<Ddorda> H3r0: זה קשה לחייך בתור ערפד
<H3r0> Ddorda - יאללה מספיק
<Ddorda> איך אנשים יפחדו ממני?
<asw3> יש ערפדים אמיתיים
<Ddorda> זה מוריד מהמוניטין שלי, אתה מבין...
<asw3> שמשתילים שינים
<asw3> ושותים דם
<asw3> אנחנו ערפדים לייט
<Guest42873> ASW3 ? מתי פעם אחרונה נשחתה כריות ? ?:)
<asw3> אני אוהב לנשוך בשר
<Guest42873> נשכתה
<Guest42873> ..
<asw3> זה יותר טעים מנוצות
<Ddorda> Guest42873: נשכת*
<Ddorda> אם כבר מתקנים :)
<Ddorda> מחר אני בודק את פדורה 15
<Ddorda> את הנייטלי בילדס
<Ddorda> בילד*
<Guest42873> טוב חברס הלכתי להתקין :)
<Guest42873> אני יתקין את כול מה שהם נותנים לי להתקין ?
<Guest42873> ...
<asw3> מה הורדת?
<asw3> אובונטו?
<Ddorda> asw3: פדורה
<asw3> תתקין במקביל?
<Guest42873> דדורה
<Guest42873> ... ?
<Guest42873> טוב לא משנה זזתי להתקין
<UnDead> :) hiii all
<UnDead> ddora ?
<UnDead> דדורדה
<UnDead> ..
<UnDead>  ?
<Rodensky> Ddorda, כשאתה אומר שנפרדת מחברה שלך, אתה מתכוון למאהבת שלך או לאישתך? :O
<Rodensky> הורדתי כתוביות לסרט. הסינכרון בסדר אבל הכתוביות עצמן מופיעות בג'יבריש במקום בעברית. אני משתמשת בVLC. איך אני מסדרת את הקידוד של הכתוביות?
<Rodensky> לא חשוב. מצאתי איפה משנים את הקידוד. :)
<trew_> היי לכם מה נשמע?
<trew_> ששששש
<trew_> כאן לומדים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לאשתי
<Ddorda> שהיא גם הייתה המאהבת ד"א, אם לא הבנת
<Rodensky> אני שאלתי את זה ככה כי לא האמנתי שזה יקרה אי פעם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: גם אני לא
<nicoco> sup~
<UnDead> היי כולם
<nicoco> you're back from the dead!
<UnDead> xD yeah i was there yyesterday i think
<UnDead> want help me i just intall the linux ubuntu
<UnDead> and im not so good at computers
<UnDead> and agine i talk to myself...
<r3265s> שלום
<r3265s> לפני חודשים קיבלתי עזרה ממך בעיניין התקנה של winetricks.וזה התחבר .היום שוב אני אחרי התקנה של מערכת
<UnDead> ממני ?
<UnDead> r3265 ?
<r3265s> לא Ddorda
<UnDead> אהה גם אני התקנתי אובונטו...
<UnDead> אתה מחפש מערכת הפעלה לאקרים או משהוא יש כמה טובות ...
<r3265s> חח
<r3265s> קודם אני רוצה להתקין את וויןטריקס
<Ddorda> r3265s: מה אתה מנסה להתקין?
<r3265s> עשי'ןמקארןבלד
<r3265s> winetricks
<r3265s> עשיתי< cd>chmod +x winetricks
<r3265s> winetricks:
<r3265s> cabextract:
<Ddorda> r3265s: אתה רוצה לספר לי מה אתה מנסה לעשות?
<r3265s> Permission denied < זה מה קיבלתי
<r3265s> להתקין  לווין את וויןטריקס
<UnDead> ddora זזה אני מאתמול חח התקנתי זה עובד ממש לאט האובונטו
<r3265s> הסקיריפט נמצא בתיקית tmp
<r3265s> המהלך של :cd ~  > chmod +x winetricks  >cabextract: לא עבד
<r3265s> אני מבין שאתם עסוקים
<r3265s> טוב
<Ddorda> r3265s: נסה sudo apt-get install winetricks
<r3265s> שניה אני לא מאמין נראה
<Interruptus> אהלן חברייס
<Ddorda> r3265s: אם הוספת את המאגרים של wine זה אמור לעבוד
<r3265s> יש עם זה בעיה ,הוא מבקש פסוורד של סודו
<Ddorda> r3265s: מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> r3265s: sudo מבקש את הססמה שלך
<Ddorda> פשוט תעשה אצ הססמה של המשתמש שלך
<Ddorda> הוא לא יציג לך את זה, אבל הוא כן קולט את האותיות. זה נושא של אבטחה
<r3265s> נתתי לו פסוורד הרגיל ,לא של רוט ,הוא לא מקבל את זה
<Ddorda> r3265s: capslock? עברית?
<r3265s> לא הבנתי
<Ddorda> r3265s: אולי capslock מופעל?
<Ddorda> אולי אתה כותב בעברית?
<r3265s> לא
<r3265s> בעבר התקנו את זה ככה
<r3265s> cd ~  > chmod +x winetricks  >cabextract
<r3265s>  cd ~  > chmod +x winetricks  > /home/r3265s/tmp
<r3265s> ניסיתי את זה
<Ddorda> brb
<r3265s> התשובה היתה  Permission denied
<Ddorda> r3265s: חזרתי
<Ddorda> r3265s: אתה לא יודע את הססמה שלך?
<r3265s> יודע ברור של רוט +הרגיל
<r3265s> נתתי לו את הרגיל .לא קיבל בטענה שזה לא סוורד של סודו
<r3265s> בזמנו התקנו את זה .וזה רץ .היתה רק בעיה של פונטים
<r3265s> cd ~  > chmod +x winetricks  > /home/r3265s/tmp  ההודעה היתה>Permission denied
<Ddorda> r3265s: לא לא לא
<Ddorda> זא לא דרך
<r3265s> אז,,,
<Ddorda> r3265s: תעשה sudo apt-get install winetricks
<Ddorda> ואם זה לא עובד שלח לי את הפלט
<Ddorda> תעלה לפייסטבין או משהו ותדביק כאן
<r3265s> טוב
<r3265s> r3265s@rshome-0001:~$ sudo apt-get install winetricks [sudo] password for r3265s:  r3265s is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Ddorda> r3265s: המשתמש לך לא מהמשתמשים הראשיים?
<Ddorda> אתה צריך לתת לו הרשאות sudo
<avi1333_> מישהו בדק את הפלאש 10.02?
<avi1333_> וד"א מה גרסאת הבטא הכי מעודכנת של פיירפוקס?
<nicoco> !google firefox beta
<nicoco> !g firefox beta
<nicoco> .g firefox beta
<trew_> אם זה מה שקרס לי היום  8 פעמים אז הוא גרוע במיוחד
<nicoco> WTF?
<trew_> אני לא אוחז אם הוא עידכן לי לבד או לא
<nicoco> were's Hoborg?!
<Ddorda> nicoco: הבוט קיבל K-line
<nicoco> :|
<trew_> קיק זה טוב
<nicoco> מה שווה בוט שלא נמצא על השרת?
<nicoco> ודורון לא נעלב עד עמקי נשמתו?
<nicoco> או שזה לא הבוט שלו בסוף?
<avi1333_> חחח אז כרגע אני לא אתקין את הפלאש החדש
<trew_> יש לציין שכל הבעיות היו על ווינדוס
<trew_> הלינוקס שלי יצא לחופשת מחלה עד שאסדר לו את הגראב
<avi1333_> אה חחחח אני כרגע על האובונטו
<nicoco> flash sux anyway
<avi1333_> כן חחחח
<trew_> KDE על ווינדוס זה נחמד אבל ממש לא מושלם
<avi1333_> האמת ראיתי עכשיו תוסף לפיירפוקס שמשאפשר טעינת יוטיוב דרך הנגן של האובנטו
<avi1333_> ברך לי השם של הנגן
<trew_> קצת מעצבן התקיעות
<trew_> ביי לכם
<avi1333_> ידוע לך אם יש תוסף כזה לכרום?
<trew_> המשך יום טוב
<avi1333_> יום טוב:D
<nicoco> ברך לך או מרפק לך?
<Ddorda> nicoco: הבוט שלו
<nicoco> אז הוא לא נעלב עד עמקי נשמתו?
<Ddorda> לא, הסברתי לו את הסיטואציה
<Ddorda> מה שמסתבר הוא, שהם מחסלים בוטים שמחוברים לא דרך צורה מסוימת
<Ddorda> החל מלפני איזה שבוע
<nicoco> הו
<Ddorda> וצריך לכתוב קוד שיחבר את הבוט בצורה הזאת
<nicoco> וואלה
<Ddorda> הסיבה ששלנו הועף ושלהם לא, הוא כי שלנו מחובר כבר איזה חודשיים ברציפות ושלהם לא
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> אנדר דה בלט.
<nicoco> גרבובנים
<nicoco> לולז
<Ddorda> http://xkcd.com/858/
<avi1333_> התקנתי עכשיו את הפיירפוקס החדש באובנטו אני רואה שהוא הרבה יותר קל ולא כבד כמו שהייה בעבר:)
<Ddorda> avi1333_: כן
<Ddorda> הוא מעולה
<avi1333_> יש תוסף חסימת פלאש שאתה ממליץ עליו?כמו שייש בכרום?
<avi1333_> ליוטיוב אני משתמש בTOTEM
<Rodensky> מה הבעיה עם התוסף הרגיל של אדובי?
<avi1333_> הבעיה שהוא טוחן למעבד את הצורה:S
<Rodensky> מה הבעיה...
<Rodensky> שיטחן
<Rodensky> המעבד נועד בשביל לעבד
<avi1333_> כן אבל אם רוצים לחסוך אנרגיה ולדאוג שהמחשב יעבוד הרבה זמן ללא הטענה...
<Rodensky> אז לא מבזבזים סוללה על יו טיוב :P
<avi1333_> חחח גם אפשרות:D
<Ddorda> avi1333_: אתה מתכוון אם יש לכרום תוסף פלאש כזה כמו שיש לפיירפוקס
<avi1333_> כן:D
<Rodensky> אהה רגע
<Rodensky> לכרום?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: אני משתמש באדבלוק פלוס
<Rodensky> כרום זה דרעק, הוא קורס עם פלאש
<Ddorda> הכי טוב
<Ddorda> כרום זה דרעק גם בלי קשר
<avi1333_> אני מתכווון אם יש את התוסף הזה שמאפשר לפתוח סרטוני יוטיוב בטוטם
<Ddorda> avi1333_: miniTube
<avi1333_> מיניטיוב לא עובד אצלי טוב:S
<Ddorda> וואלה? אני בדיוק עומד לנסות אותו אצלי
<avi1333_> הוא לא מראה את הסרטון אלא רק משמיע סאונד
<avi1333_> במקום חלון הוידאו אני רואה כאילו חלון שקוף
<avi1333_> אבל לפיירפוקס יש את זה:
<avi1333_> FLASHVIDEOREAPLACER
<avi1333_> זה פותח לך את הסרטו דרך טוטם
<avi1333_> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/
<Ddorda> לי יש בעיה אחרת במיניטיוב
<Ddorda> הוא מוריד את הקובץ אבל לא יודע למצוא את מה שהוא הוריד
<Ddorda> הוא מנסה לגשת אליו דרך file:///tmp
<avi1333_> :S נראה שלתוכנה הזאות יש באגים רבים
<Ddorda> צריך לדווח
<avi1333_> שתמש בתוסף של פיירפוקס שאמרתי לך הוא עובד מצויין
<avi1333_> וטוטם משתמש במעט מאוד משאבים
<Ddorda> קיצר, מיניטיוב זה אדיר, אבל יש לו באגים וחסרה לו האפשרות לראות את הסרטון לפי כתובת
<avi1333_> אצלך הוידאו כן עובד טוב?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: תלוי
<Ddorda> אם אני נכנס ל־/tmp ורואה אותו עם טוטם, כן
<avi1333_> דרך הTMP לא ניסתי האמת אבל זה סתם מסבך את העניין הכי נוח פשוט לראות ישר מטוטם
<avi1333_> הוא דרך הפלאגין ההוא
<avi1333_> *או
<Ddorda> ברור
<avi1333_> בכל אופן צריך לדווח למיניטיוב על הבאגים שלהם כי זה באמת תוכנה טובה וקלה ואם היא תעבוד טוב בהחלט תיהיה שימושית מאוד
<Ddorda> אני רוצה שמיניטיוס תפתח לי לינקים של יוטוב
<avi1333_> כן זה כרגע מה שעושה הפלאגין הזה
<avi1333_> הוא פותח לינקים שליוטיוב דרך טוטם
<Ddorda> avi1333_: איך קוראים לתוסף?
<Ddorda> מצאת לו תחליף לפיירפוקס?
<avi1333_> התוסף הזה הוא לפיירפוקס
<avi1333_>  FlashVideoReplacer
<avi1333_> לכרום עדיין אין
<Ddorda> avi1333_: אה,, נו מה הבעיה
<Ddorda> וזה לכל פלאש או רק ליוטוב?
<avi1333_> כרגע בדקתי את זה רק על יוטיוב
<avi1333_> אני מאמין שזה לכל פלאש
<Ddorda> מעניין אם זה יכול להיות מעקף לשטויות של מגה וידאו
<avi1333_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/watch-embedded-flash-videos-online-with-totem/
<avi1333_> אה להגבלה של הזמן?שווה לנסות:)
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> stevenkler: שלום :)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כאן?
<Ddorda> serfus: כאן?
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> מה הולך?
<Ddorda> serfus: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> בוא לפרטי המפקד
<nady_> לילה טוב
<nady_> יש מישהו
<H3r0> ?
<New0> לילה טוב
<New0> גם לך
<nady_> מה שלומך
<New0> בסדר
<nady_> מאיפה אתה
<New0> מכדור הארץ
<New0> :P
<New0> אתה לא זוכר אותי?
<nady_> על מה דיברנו?
<New0> NewOne
<New0> זוכר אותו?
<New0> זה אני
<New0> לפני כמה חודשים ירדתי מהרשת
<Ddorda> serfus: כאן?
<New0> היי דור
<Ddorda> New0: וברכה
<New0> מה קורה? איך מתקדם האתר
<New0> :)
<New0> דור?
<Ddorda> New0: מתקדם לאט מדי
<Ddorda> אין לי הרבה זמן לזה לאחרונה
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> <<<<<<<< שמת לך?
<New0> PM
<New0> דור בגלל לימודים או לקראת צבא?
<nady_> ?
<nady_> nv erv
<nady_> מה קרה
<New0> מה קרה למה? ההתנתקות שלך?
<nady_> כן
<New0> כנראה בעיה עם הרשת שלך
<nady_> אה
<New0> כי אני לא התנתקתי
<New0> אתה על רשת אלחוטית?
<New0> דור?
<nady_> לא
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> New0: ?
<New0> PM דור
<nady_> כמה זמן אתה בלינוקס
<Ddorda> New0: לא קיבלתי ממך שום PM
<New0> עכשיו שלחתי
<nady_> דור אתה מישתמש?
<New0> דור שלח לי הודעה
<Ddorda> nady_: במה?
<New0> PM דור
<nady_> בכחול?
<Ddorda> nady_: ...?
<New0> דור עכשיו ראית?
<New0> ששלחתי
<Ddorda> לא
<nady_> אני ישלח בפרטי
<New0> דור ^
<Ddorda> New0: לא ראיתי
<New0> דור אתה יכול לפתוח שניה את סקייפ?
<Ddorda> אני לא עושה עכשיו שיחות
<New0> כנראה אני לא מצליח לשלוח לך PM דור
<New0> דור אוקי
<Ddorda> אני אתחבר, אבל לא עושה שיחה קולית
<New0> אוקי
<New0> דור ^
<WinSupport> יש לי בעיה
<New0> מה?
<New0> WinSupport מה הבעיה?
<WinSupport> לא מצליח להתקין את TeamViewer
<WinSupport> יש שגיאה שהקובץ לא נפתח.
<New0> איפה?
<New0> אתה באובונטו?
<WinSupport> כן
<WinSupport> וזה למערכות לינקוס תראה בדף זה - http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<New0> ואתה מנסה להריץ קובץ עם סיומת של EXE ?
<WinSupport> לא, הוא מנסה עם מנהל החבילות להתקנה
<New0> אוקי
<WinSupport> DAB
<New0> יש לך 32 ביט או 64?
<WinSupport> Download deb v6.0.9224 	  	Debian, Ubuntu (32-Bit)
<WinSupport> הורדתי את שתייהם
<New0> הורדת את החבילה המתהימה?
<WinSupport> שתייהם לא נפתחים
<New0> יש לך הודעת שגיאה?
<WinSupport> בערך
<New0> מה?
<New0> חיפשת בגוגל?
<WinSupport> חכה נוריד נגיד לך בידיוק
<New0> אוקי
<WinSupport> ?
<New0> ?
<WinSupport> אתה לא מבין טוב אה?
<New0> לא ממש
<WinSupport> שמתי לב אחי
<New0> אני יכול לנסות לאלתר אולי משהו אבל לא ממש יודע
<New0> אני כבר לא משתמש עם אובונטו כמה חודשים
<WinSupport> אני גם מבין אחי
<New0> אבל התוכנה הזות ממש טובה
<New0> אה בכיף אחי
<WinSupport> עם מה אתה מצשתמש?
<WinSupport> משתמש*
<New0> מקסימום צריך לדעת איך לחפש את המילים בגוגל
<New0> ווינדוס
<New0> 7
<New0> לאחרונה לוקח לו שנים לעלות
<New0> :(
<WinSupport> אני מומחה ווינדוס
<New0> יש אנשים שאומרים עליי אותו הדבר :P
<New0> למרות שאני יודע שיש לי עוד מלא מה ללמוד
<New0> האמת היא שעכשיו אני חושב לקחת קורס במשהו בשביל עבודה
<New0> בניית אתרים או משהו כזה
<New0> טכנאי
<WinSupport> אחי תגיד תוכל לעזור לי ללמוד אובונטו
<WinSupport> איזה שהוא התחלה
<WinSupport> על הפקודות
<WinSupport> על הכל
<Ddorda> אוהו, ווינדוזאים השתלטו על הערוץ!
<Oi3pRNnX> שו ווינדוס
<New0> כבוד להם דור :P
<New0> כן אני יכול לעזור לך בזה
<New0> אני מספיק התנסתי על המערכת בשביל השטויות הבסיסיות
<WinSupport> דור
<WinSupport> אולי תוכל להזור לי
<New0> ווין מה אתה צריך לדעת?
<WinSupport> אמרתי לך
<WinSupport> זה לא מתקין
<New0> אתה יודע אנגלית?
<WinSupport> אני?
<New0> אה רק בזה?
<New0> כן ווין אתה
<WinSupport> וואלה לא משהו אחי
<New0> חוץ מהתוכנה הזאת יש עוד דברים שחשובים לך?
<New0> ווין תצלם את המסך שלך מתי שאתה מקבל את השגיאה של ההתקנה
<New0> WinSupport אולי אני יכול לאלתר משם
<New0> אתה לא הראשון שניסיתי לעזור, אבל בסופו של דבר חלקם שעזרתי להם באובונטו הצליחו בסוף
<Ddorda> אני עסוק חבר'ה
<New0> הכל עניין שלהבין מה צריך לחפש ואיך ועל מה חיוני להסתכל
<New0> WinSupport פה? או נעלמת?
<trew_> היי בנות
<trew_> מה נשמע?
<i-pink> trew_, בסדר
<Interruptus> אהלן ילדודס
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-10
<GuySoft> אני גאון!
<GuySoft> כתבתי שירות שמאפשר שליחת ציוצים לטוויטר דרך SMS: http://gnet.homelinux.com/smstwitter/
<H3r0> GuySoft - לא אוהב את הרעיון
<GuySoft> H3r0, לא צריך לאהוב.
<H3r0> GuySoft - מעניין איך אתה בדיוק שולח את האסאמסים האלו
<GuySoft> H3r0, אני לא שולח שום אסמס
<GuySoft> H3r0, יש לי כאן פלאפון שמחובר למחשב והוא מקבל אסמסים ומריץ סקריפטים כדי לבצע את תקשורת עם טוויטר
<GuySoft> H3r0, נראה לי אתה סתם לא אוהב ואתה בכלל לא קראת מה זה עושה
<H3r0> GuySoft - לא אוהב קטע של SMS
<H3r0> בכללי זה מפחיד אותי נורא
<H3r0> =/
<H3r0> GuySoft - כאילו אני אגיד לך את האמת הרעיון מבורך אבל אני אישית לא ישתמש בו
<GuySoft> H3r0, מה מפחיד בסמס?
<H3r0> GuySoft - אני נשרפתי מזה יותר מדי
<GuySoft> H3r0, ממתי סמס עושה כוויות?
<H3r0> GuySoft - זה אלגוריה
<GuySoft> H3r0, אני לא מבין מאיפה זה בא.. תן נימוק הגיוני ויישיר. כי אחרת זה נראה כמו סתם התחמקות לא רציונלחית
<GuySoft> רציונלית
<H3r0> GuySoft - אני אתן דוגמה
<H3r0> הייתה איזו נציגה חמודה שאמרה אתה רוצה עדכונים חמים לפלאפון אמרתי לה כמה זה עולה לי היא ענתה חודש ראשון מתנה שאלתי עם התחייבות היא אמרה לי לא בסוף עשיתי חודש אחד
<H3r0> ופוף ניתקתי ביום האחרון
<H3r0> וזה לא עזר עדיין חייבו אותי =/
<GuySoft> H3r0, זה שליחת אסמסים. לא עדכונים
<GuySoft> אני לא שולח. זה עולה לי כסף
<H3r0> GuySoft - אז מה זה עושה בדיוק אם לא שולח אס אמ אס?
<GuySoft> H3r0, למען העולם ת-י-ק-ר-א את מה שכתוב באתר קודם!!!
<H3r0> GuySoft - אתה עושה חד-גדיא בקיצור
<H3r0> שולח מטוייטר אסאמסים
<GuySoft> לא אני לא!
<GuySoft> תיקרא!
<H3r0>     * Enter your phone number eg. 0512345678
<H3r0>     * Authenticate on twitter
<H3r0>     * SMS the number twitter gives you to 052-563-5053 (+97252-563-5053)
<H3r0>     * Thats it! To tweet, SMS send a message from now to 052-563-5053. Cost is of a normal SMS message!
<GuySoft> באישזה שלב אני שולח SMS?
<GuySoft> באיזה*
<H3r0> אחרון
<GuySoft> H3r0, לא .. אני לא
<i-pink> זה עם הN810?
<GuySoft>  To tweet, SMS
<GuySoft> i-pink, לא תיקראי
<i-pink> קראתי.. כתבת שחיברת טלפון למחשב..
<GuySoft> אני אוסיף שורה נוספת של הססבר
<i-pink> האם הטלפון הוא הN810?
<GuySoft> i-pink, כן.. וממתי N810 טלפון?
<i-pink> נכון, הוא הכל אבל אין לו טלפון
<i-pink> הם תקנו את זה בN900
<GuySoft> אני מחכה שיהיה אנדרואיד שאני רוצה
<GuySoft> ה-N900 קטן מדיי
<i-pink> נכון..
<i-pink> עולם הטלפונים פחות מושך אותי.. אני חושקת במכשיר קשר ורוד..
<i-pink> VX8 ורוד
<H3r0> i-pink - כי העולם מתחלק לשתי צבעים ורוד וורוד יותר
<GuySoft> i-pink, אני יכול לשלוח פקודות למחשב בסמס עם מה שבניתי בקיצור
<i-pink> נשמע מגניב!!!
<SHBY> בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> SHBY: בוקר אור
<SHBY> התוכנות שעזרת לי - לא הצלחתי להתקין - בסוף חיברתי את המחשב לאינטרנט - והורדתי ישירות והתקנתי - סוף טוב
<Ddorda> יפה יפה
<avishai> ‏שלום לכולם what's upp
<mf5> שלום שלום
<Ddorda> mf5: שלום גם לך
<Ddorda> avishai: יו, אני מה זה חורש עכשיו
<avishai> ‏על מה?
<Ddorda> תיכננתי לי את זה ככה שאני אסיים 62 עמודים עד 1 וחצי
<avishai> ‏עמודים של מה?
<Ddorda> על תנ"ך
<Ddorda> יש לי היום בגרות בתנ"ך
<Ddorda> בעיקרון אני יודע את החומר ממש טוב
<Ddorda> אבל זה אפעם לא רע מדי לעבור שוב ליתר ביטחון, נכון?
<avishai> ‏אה, בגרויות
<Ddorda> כן, בגרויות
<avishai> ‏אף פעם לא רע
<Ddorda> דווקא יש סיפורים מצחיקים :)
<Ddorda> חוץ מבמדבר, זה ספר נוראי, לא יודע למה בוחנים אותנו על זה
<Ddorda> ביסודי המורה עשתה לנו טובה ואמרה לנו שמשרד החינוך טועה שהוא מלמד את זה, והיא חוסכת לנו חודשים של למידה משעממת
<Ddorda> וככה היא דילגה על ספר שלם
<Ddorda> טוב, זמן להכין תה ולהמשיך ללמוד
<Ddorda> נדבר בשמחות :)
<WinSupport> מישהו פה?
<mf5> לפעמים :)
<WinSupport> יש לי בעיה
<WinSupport> אני צריך פקודה במסוף שתסיר תוכנה, שלא מוצגת ברשימת התוכנות שמותקנות במערכת.
<mf5> sudo apt-get remove
<Interruptus> dpkg -i packagename
<mf5> למישהו יש רעיון איך הופכים קידוד מסויים לדיפולטיבי ב-gedit
<mf5> למשל, ש-gedit תפתח מעתה כל קובץ בקידוד UTF-8
<trew_> kt nfhr fk fl t, vf,ci
<trew_> לא מכיר כל כך את הכתבן הזה
<trew_> לא יודע אם זה אפשרי אלא אם כן אתה גורם שכל הפעלה תריץ תסריט קטנטן שעושה את זה
<mf5> בעקרון, אפשר הרי לפתוח דרכו. העניין הוא שלא תמיד יש אופציה (או כוח :)) להיכנס ל-gedit לפתוח קובץ ולבחור קידוד
<mf5> אני מניח שיש פיתרון לכך
<mf5> יותר ממניח
<mf5> השאלה היא איפה :)
<trew_> אמרתי
<trew_> ליצור תסריט שעושה את זה בקובץ ההפעלה של הכתבן
<trew_> לא יודע איך זה בגנום אבל ב-KDE יש אפשרות כזאת
<trew_> שכל תוכנה שתריץ היא תפעיל אוטומט איזה סקריפט
<trew_> כך זכור לי
<Ddorda> mf5: יש לזה פתרון שאפילו כתבתי בבלוג שלי אני חושב
<mf5> מה כתובת שלו?
<Ddorda> mf5: http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1329
<Ddorda> הנה
<Ddorda> אפילו עשיתי לך את עבודת החיפוש
<mf5> ראשית כל,
<mf5> תודה
<mf5> שנית,
<mf5> לצערי
<mf5> לא על זה אני מדבר
<mf5> ז"א
<mf5> בגדול, זה זה
<mf5> אבל גם כאשר מוסיפים, נניח את windows 1255
<mf5> ל-gedit
<mf5> אז עדין היא פותחת בדיפולט כ-utf-8
<mf5> אבל מצאתי פיתרון !
<trew_> ?
<mf5> במאפיינים של אחד הקבצים
<mf5> נכנסים לopen with
<mf5> וכותבים
<mf5> gedit --encoding=windows-1255
<mf5> בעקרון
<mf5> זה מתווסף לאופציות של "פתח באמצעות"
<mf5> ועכשיו, אפשר לפתוח את הקבצים שמקודדים ב-windows-1255
<mf5> בקלות
<mf5> אגב, איך אני ממיר ספריה שלמה ל-ISO-8859-8-I?
<mf5> עם recode אבל מה התחביר המלא לדוגמה?
<flkfgffgf> שלום
<mf5> למישהו יש מושג בשלוף
<mf5> כמה אובונטו שוקלת אחרי התקנה?
<flkfgffgf> ?
<flkfgffgf> אפשר עזרה
<Ddorda> mf5: שני ג'יגה בערך אם אני זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> משהו כזה, בין ג'יגה לשניים
<Ddorda> לא משהו שאין על הארדיסק ממוצע ;)
<Ddorda> טוב, אני הולך לנסות את גנום3
<Ddorda> בהצלחה לי :)
<H3r0> בוקר טוב
<jghvmd> אוכל לקבל עזרה?
<H3r0> jghvmd - תשאל מה שאתה צריך
<jghvmd> ???????????
<H3r0> ואם מישהו ידע את התשובה הוא יענה לך ...
<jghvmd> התקנתי מערכת אובנטו 10.4
<jghvmd> כאילו על ווינדוס
<H3r0> איך
<H3r0> dual?
<H3r0> vm?
<jghvmd> וויבי
<H3r0> אה סבבה
<jghvmd> והיא באנגלית
<jghvmd> איך הופכים אותה לעברית
<H3r0> יש לך כשאתה נכנס שפה למטה
<H3r0> כשאתה נכנס לפני שאתה מקיש סיסמא של המשתמש
<jghvmd> לא יודע
<jghvmd> שניה נבדוק
<jghvmd> לא רואה שפה
<H3r0> מוזר
<H3r0> אצלי רואים שפה
<H3r0> אולי לא מתוקנת לך שפה עברית
<H3r0> jghvmd - אני חייב לעוף תעזר בשאר החבר'ה כאן
<jghvmd> טוב
<jghvmd> מישהו אחר
<H3r0> ליאל תעזור לבחור בבקשה
<jghvmd> כן
<jghvmd> כתוב שהשפה בעברית
<jghvmd> אבל התפריט והמערכת לא
<H3r0> כן כי יש שתי דברים שם
<H3r0> layout
<H3r0> ועוד משהו
<H3r0> אני כבר לא זוכר
<jghvmd> קיצר נכנסתי למערכת
<jghvmd> מעושים
<liel> H3r0: אתה מתכוון ל־jghvmd ?
<H3r0> כן
<trew_> היי לכם
<trew_> זהו סיימתי
<trew_> עוד פוסט בדרכו החוצה
<trew_> רק שזה הולך להיות פוסט מעניין
<H3r0> trew_ - תביא קישור נקרא
<liel> H3r0: אני כבר הרבה זמן לא נגעתי באובונטו, אז אני לא זוכר במדויק איך משנים את השפה
<H3r0> אה אתה על ארצ'?איזה דסקטופ?
<trew_> H3r0: כשזה יתפרסם
<H3r0> trew_ - תודה
<trew_> בינתיים זה מחכה לאישור הממונים
<trew_> תראה את זה בקובץ
<nicoco> liel - System > Administration > Language Support
<liel> H3r0: כן, ארץ'
<H3r0> nicoco - זה לא בשביל ליאל
<H3r0> liel - איזה שולחן?
<nicoco> ho lol
<liel> nicoco: אכן, אבל מעבר לזה קצת קשה לי להסביר על התהליך
<liel> H3r0: GNOME
<H3r0> liel - nice and what do you think about arch?
<nicoco> קראתי משום מה את הכתובית שלך בלי לקרוא קצת יותר למעלה
<nicoco> nm
<liel> H3r0: אני לא חושב שזה הערוץ המתאים ל־Distro wars
<H3r0> liel -אוקיי אפשרי בפרטי?
<liel> H3r0: בוודאי
<serfus> לא צריך לעשות מלחמת הפצות
<H3r0> תודה
<liel> serfus: +1
<serfus> אפשר לציין את היתרונות של כל הפצה
<serfus> אין שום בעיה
<H3r0> serfus - שמע כל אחד ומה שמתאים לו
<serfus> זה נהיה לא נעים כשאנשים רבים ואז זה נהיה אישי
<H3r0> בדויק
<H3r0> serfus - אבל אתה יודע על מה כולם מסכימים?
<serfus> שווינדוס גרוע ואפל יקרנים
<serfus> :P
<Interruptus> +1000000000
<H3r0> בדיוק
<Interruptus> http://artists.letssingit.com/boyd-rice-lyrics-people-1tgg29r
<Interruptus> שיר חזק
<Interruptus> מבטא את מה שאני מרגיש כלפי האקס בוס שלי
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z50p2v5Of0
<reapu> יש לי שאלה
<reapu> יש כאן מישהו?
<serfus> reapu, כן, תשאל
<reapu> רציתי לדעת אם מישהו ניסה לעבוד עם VS Studio
<reapu> באובונטו
<reapu> ואם יש דרך שהיא לא וויין או וירטואליזציה
<avishai> ‏אתה רוצה להריץ תוכנת windows  בלי wine ובלי ווירטואליזציה?
<avishai> ‏הבנתי נכון?
<reapu> אמממ
<H3r0> reapu - יש תוכנות אחרות לכתיבת בשפות התכינות השונות בלינוקס
<H3r0> תיכנות*
<reapu> היתי שמח עם wine אבל הבנתי שזה לא יעבוד במאה אחוז
<avishai> ‏סבבה
<avishai> ‏אבל שוב
<reapu> ולעשות וירטואליזציה עדיף כבר לעבוד בחלונות
<avishai> ‏אתה רוצה להריץ תוכנת ווינדוס בלי ווינדוס ובלי הרכיב היחיד שמאפשר להריץ תוכנות ווינדוס בלינוקס
<avishai> ‏נשמע לך סביר?
<H3r0> reapu - יש תוכנות אחרות לכתיבת בשפות התכינות השונות בלינוקס
<reapu> כמו
<Ddorda> monoDevelop ?
<reapu> אני ממש אוהב את vs studio 2010
<Ddorda> לכתיבה ב־C#
<avishai> ‎codeblocks
<reapu> vis
<reapu> ממש התרגלתי לעבוד בזזהה
<avishai> ‏אז באסה לך
<Ddorda> reapu: monoDevelop מאוד דומה לסביבה של VS
<Ddorda> reapu: vrdkho drugho zv tpgo kt yuc
<avishai> ‏יש לך עוד מחשב?
<reapu> אני אבדוק אותו
<Ddorda> reapu: הרגלים גרועים זה אף פעם לא טוב
<reapu> Ddorda אני יודע
<reapu> אבל זה לא בהכרח הרגל רע
<reapu> פשוט זה מה שאני מכיר
<reapu> monoDevelop הזה אם זה לא ללמוד עכשיו את כל התורה מהתחלה אז למה לא
<reapu> avihay,  כן יש לי עוד מחשב אם זה היה מופנה אלי
<avihay> ...
<reapu> בכל אופן אני רוצה אופציה לפתח לחלונות
<reapu> אחרי הכל 95% מהעולם
<reapu> אלא אם כן איכשהו אפשר לפתח לחלונות דרכו
<reapu> ?
<Ddorda> reapu: זה לא 95% מהעולם, אפילו לא קרוב
<Ddorda> reapu: ודרך מונודבלופ אפשר לפתח לחלונות
<reapu> באמת? מתוך הלינוקס?
<Ddorda> reapu: כן
<reapu> אחלה
<reapu> נבדוק אותה:)
<reapu> זה היה החסם הפסיכולוגי העיקרי
<reapu> אם אתה אומר לי שאני יכול לפתח לחלונות אז זה מעניין
<reapu> אתה חושב ש95% מהדסקטופים זה לא חלונות?
<reapu> בארץ לפחות 95%
<Ddorda> reapu: כן, אני בטוח שלא
<Ddorda> קודם־כל, אפל מאוד חזקים בארה"ב
<Ddorda> יש להם לפחות 15%
<Ddorda> וללינוקס יש באזור ה־5% פעם אחרונה שבדקתי
<reapu> 5% מכל הדסקטופים?!
<reapu> אני לא מדבר על שרתים
<Ddorda> reapu: כן
<Ddorda> reapu: מהשרתים ללינוקס יש 98%
<reapu> :)
<reapu> 5% זה נשמע המון
<Ddorda> ווינדוז מזמן נדחקו לפינה בשבילי שרותי VPS גרועים ושרתי בוטים ל־IRC של ילדים בני עשר שיודעים לכתוב רק ל־mIRC
<Ddorda> reapu: זה באמת המון, זה כמה מליונים
<Ddorda> reapu: ולדעתי זה כבר מעל 5%
<Ddorda> עובדה שגם אתה כאן :)
<reapu> כמה חדשים כמוני מגיעים כל חודש?
<reapu> אני מחפש סטטיסטיקה
<reapu> זה מענין
<Ddorda> reapu: תחפש בגוגל
<Ddorda> reapu: כמה חדשים מגיעים? הרבה
<Ddorda> השאלה היא כמה ממשיכים לקדם
<Ddorda> זה האנשים החשובים
<Ddorda> מי שבא והולך הוא סתם, הוא לא מקדם דברים, הוא חלק מהסטטיסטיקה
<Ddorda> מי שכאן ונשאר כאן, בוחר לשנות את הסטטיסטיקה
<Ddorda> וזה מי שחשוב באמת
<Ddorda> לדעתי בכל אופן
<reapu> איך בכלל מודדים את זה
<reapu> לפי נתונים משרתים?
<Ddorda> reapu: אתרים בודקים כניסות
<reapu> כן
<reapu> לזה אני מתכוון
<Ddorda> וגם בודקים לפי מספר החיפושים והתוצאות בגוגל
<Ddorda> כל חודש יש יותר ויותר חיפושים על אובונטו ועל לינוקס בכלל
<Ddorda> וכל חודש יש יותר ויותר תוצאות
<reapu> http://marketshare.hitslink.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=8
<Ddorda> כלומר, יש יותר ביקוש ויש יותר הצע
<reapu> זה הטוטל
<reapu> כולל שרתים
<reapu> 89.7% חלונות
<reapu> linux 0.95%
<reapu> אמרתי לך זה לא קרוב ל 5%
<Ddorda> reapu: מה פתאום
<reapu> אז רק דסקטופים גם ל5%
<Ddorda> reapu: נראה לך שיש לחלונות 80% כולל שרתים?
<reapu> לא
<reapu> :)
<Ddorda> בוא נראה, לגוגל יש בערך 75% מהשרתים בעולם
<reapu> אז זה רק הדסקטופים
<Ddorda> מדובר על כמה מליארדים של שרתים, ראיתי לא מזמן את הטבלה, אבל אני כבר לא זוכר מספרים מדוייקים
<reapu> לינוקס מגרדים את האחוז מלמטה
<Ddorda> וגוגל לא נוגעים בחלונות
<Ddorda> בטח שלא בתחום השרתים
<reapu> אוקי
<reapu> אני מבין אותך
<Ddorda> reapu: בוא נלך על חומרים יותר מעודכנים
<Ddorda> ושאתה יודע את המקור שלהם
<Ddorda> תבדוק חיפושים בגוגל
<Ddorda> מלפני שנה
<Ddorda> על אובונטו
<Ddorda> שהוא השולחן עבודה הכי פופולרי של לינוקס
<Ddorda> ועל חלונות
<Ddorda> Windows vs Ubuntu
<Ddorda> נראה מי בעלייה ומי בירידה, וכמה כמה
<Ddorda> זה באמת מענייןם
<reapu> זה לא נראה לך מקור טוב הלינק ששמתי
<Ddorda> reapu: https://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<Ddorda> https://www.google.com/trends?q=windows&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<reapu> מה הקשר
<Ddorda> מגמת ירידה ברורה מול מגמת עלייה ברורה
<reapu> זה טרנדים של תוצאות חיפוש
<Ddorda> ....
<reapu> אנחנו מדברים על מספר המשתמשים
<Ddorda> -.-
<Ddorda> ככה אני בודק את נפוצות המערכת
<Ddorda> כי בדיקת אחוז משתמשים זה דבר שמאוד קשה באמת לעשות
<reapu> למה
<reapu> זה נתונים שמתקבלים משרתים
<reapu> מאתרים כמו שאמרת
<reapu> יש מספיק דוגמים
<reapu> כמו בכל סקר
<Ddorda> האתר למשל שאתה נתת, מאיפה אתה יודע איך הם משיגים את המידע?
<Ddorda> הם למשל יכולים לשאוב את הנתונים מהשרת של microsoft
<Ddorda> ואז זה באמת מסביר איך יש פחות מאחוז משתמשי Linux
<Ddorda> ואגב, הנתונים שם כמעט זהים עוד מאז שאני נכנסתי ללינוקס לפני 6 שנים
<Ddorda> אולי אפילו יותר
<Ddorda> איך תסביר את זה? הרי יש עלייה ברורה
<Ddorda> בקיצר, אני ממש לא סומך עך האתר הזה ספציפית
<Ddorda> ראיתי אתרי סטטיסטיקות אחרים שנראים לי יותר הגיוניים ואני גם יותר סומך עליהם
<Ddorda> אני חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> להת'
<reapu> ביי
<reapu> http://marketshare.hitslink.com/browser-market-share.aspx?qprid=0
<reapu> זה נראה כמו מספרים אמיתיים
<reapu> Ddorda, הנתונים מלפני חמש שנים לא זהים בכלל
<Rodensky> אוקיי נניח לינוקס זה פחות מאחוז אחד ואין מגמת עלייה
<Rodensky> מה הנקודה?
<reapu> אני לא אומר שאין מגמת עליה להפך, כמו המשתמשים בלינוקס גדלה ב5 שנים  מ 0.67% ל- ל0.95 מסך כל המשתמשים
<reapu> זה 50% גידול
<Rodensky> קשה לי להאמין שזה רק 0.95
<reapu> זה הרבה משתמשים
<Rodensky> כן, אבל מבחינת היחס בין אלה לאלה, זה נשמע מעט מידי
<reapu> כתוב בויקי שיש לאובונטו 13 מליון משתמשים
<Rodensky> זה נשמע שום דבר
<Rodensky> אבל שיהיה
<Rodensky> מה הנקודה?
<reapu> דיברנו על זה זה עלה
<reapu> זה נושא מעניין
<reapu> בסך הכל יש פה גידול של 50% ב5 שנים
<reapu> זה הרבה
<reapu> זה הכפלה כל 10 שנים
<Rodensky> אם זה היה של אפל אז תוך שלוש חודשים היית רואה עלייה של 500% :P
<reapu> זה תקופה קצרה להסתכל עליה :D
<avishai> ‏אה, חזרנו למלחמות ישנות?
<reapu> בסך הכל מק גדלו מאותם הנתונים בחמש שנים מ 3.51% ל 5.25% זה גידול נמוך משל לינוקס
<avishai> ‏תראה
<avishai> ‏קודם כל, אין ספק שבארץ אין הרבה לינוקסים בשולחן העבודה
<avishai> ‏אבל בגרמניה או בצרפת המצב שונה לגמרי
<avishai> ‏כמעט כול האוניברסיטאות והעיריות בגרמניה עובדות עם לינוקס
<avishai> ‏כנ"ל בצרפת
<reapu> אפשר לסנן את הטבלה הזו ע"פ מדינות
<reapu> בוא נראה בדיוק
<avishai> ‏המשטרה הצרפתית, כנל
<reapu> עזוב רתים אבישי
<avishai> ‏ברוסיה עכשיו עוברים ללינוקס בממשלה
<reapu> שרתים
<avishai> ‏בסין כנל
<reapu> אנחנו מדברים על דסקטופים
<avishai> ‏לא שרתים, דסקטופים
<reapu> כן?
<reapu> זה מגמה אדירה ללא ספק
<avishai> ‏ברזיל
<reapu> קצב גידול של 50% בחמש שנים זה המון
<avishai> ‏ויש עוד כמה
<avishai> ‏הבעיה עם הטבלאות האלה היא שהן לא אמינות
<avishai> ‏כי זה מאוד תלוי מי סופר
<avishai> ‏ומה הוא מחשיב
<avishai> ‏למשל, איך אתה מחליט מה שרת ומה לא?
<reapu> לא יודע
<avishai> ‏מיגו זה לינוקס או טלפון?
<reapu> אני לא סוקר
<avishai> ‏זה בדיוק העניין
<avishai> ‏יש פה הרבה מקום למשחק
<avishai> ‏שלא לדבר על זה שאם אתה סופר לפי גישה לאתר מסויים
<reapu> יש לך נתונים שונים?
<reapu> אפשר לחשב סטייה בניהם
<avishai> ‎נניח microsoft.com
<avishai> ‏אתה יכול לנחש מה התוצאות יראו
<reapu> השאלה היא מי שילם את הכסף בשביל להזמין את הסקירה הזאת
<avishai> ‏למשל באתרי טכנולוגיה וקוד פתוח יש 50% לינוקס, 40% מק ו10% ווינדוס
<avishai> ‏אז מה זה אומר?
<reapu> לא יודע
<reapu> אתה גם לא
<reapu> יש יותר מדי אתרים
<avishai> ‏שאף אחד לא עובד עם ווינדוס?
<reapu> השאלה היא איזה אתרים דוגמים
<avishai> ‏היחידים שיש להם נתונים יחסית אמינים זה אתרים כמו גוגל ויאהו
<avishai> ‏והם לא משחררים אותם
<reapu> וגם מהחברות עצמן
<avishai> ‏כל השאר זה הערכות מבוססות יותר או פחות
<avishai> ‏גם לא
<reapu> אובונטו יודעים כמה משתמשים יש להם בדיוק
<avishai> ‏איך?
<reapu> גם מיקרוסופט
<reapu> הם יודעים מי מעדכן וכמה
<reapu> ומתי
<avishai> ‏לאובונטו אין מושג ירוק
<avishai> ‏גם למיקרוסופט
<reapu> הם יודעים לפי נתונים ש ל עידכוני תוכנה
<avishai> ‏תבין, אני יכול לעדכן מול כל שרת שאני רוצה, ולא כולם שייכים לקאנוניקל
<reapu> הם יכולים להעריך
<avishai> ‏ולא רק זה, המערכת לא שולחת נתוני זיהוי אמינים
<avishai> ‏רק IP והוא מתחלף
<avishai> ‏אז איך תדע כמה מחשבים עדכנו?
<avishai> ‏יש לך נניח מיליון בקשות
<avishai> ‏אולי זה 1000 מחשבים שעדכנו 1000 פעם?
<avishai> ‏מיקרוסופט יודעים יותר טוב, אבל גם הם לא יודעים כמה העתיקו
<reapu> נכון
<reapu> בכל אופן אני מניח שיש להם מערך התעסקות בנתונים מהסוג הזה
<avishai> ‏כן
<reapu> הם משחררים אותם מדי פעם
<avishai> ‏אמרתי, יש הערכות
<reapu> בכל מני הצהרות פרסומיות
<avishai> ‏אבל אי אפשר להאמין להערכות ממיקרוסופט, זה בטוח
<reapu> קנוניקל טענו באיזה ראיון ל 13 מליון משתמשים
<avishai> ‏נשמע סביר
<reapu> מיקרוסופט לא יודע לכמה הם טוענים
<avishai> ‏לדעתי זה בכלל לא משנה
<reapu> 13 מליון זה פחות מאחוז לדעתי
<reapu> הרבה פחות
<avishai> ‏אבל לפדורה יש עוד כמה מיליונים?
<avishai> ‏לרדהאט? לסוזה?
<avishai> ‏זה מצטבר
<reapu> לא יודע אם זה מגיע לאחוז
<avishai> ‏אני מכיר הערכות של 3-5%
<avishai> ‏אבל אני לא יודע אם זה אמין
<avishai> ‏אני גם מכיר מקומות שבהם 100% לינוקס
<reapu> כמה מחשבים אישיים יש
<avishai> ‏אמרתי לך, אי אפשר לדעת
<avishai> ‏רק להעריך
<reapu> יש מצב באתר של הבנק העולמי
<reapu> יש להם דברים מהסוג הזה
<avishai> ‏תנסה
<avishai> ‏אבל גם להם אי אפשר להאמין
<reapu> זה הסטטיסטיקה הכי טובה שיש לנו
<avishai> ‏הסטטיסטיקה הכי טובה שיש לנו נמצאת באלקסה לדעתי
<Ddorda> avishai: קנוניקל יודעים פחות או יותר כמה משתמשים שמחוברים לאינטרנט יש להם
<avishai> ‏לא ממש
<reapu> אני גם חושב
<Ddorda> הם שמו איזה כלי כזה ששולח סוג של פינג אחת ליום
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏אם אתה מפעיל אותו
<Ddorda> אז זה אמנם לא מדויק
<avishai> ‏אצלי למשל הוא מכובה
<Ddorda> avishai: אם אתה לא מכבה אותו
<Ddorda> avishai: זהו, אבל הרבה לא מודעים אליו בכלל
<avishai> ‏לדעתי יש להם הערכה טובה
<H3r0> Ddorda - איך מכבים אותו?
<Ddorda> H3r0: פשוט מוחקים את התכנה
<Rodensky> דור, אתה לא יכול לדעת אם כמות הבלתי מודעים היא מספיק גדולה או לא כדי להשפיע משמעותית על התוצאות
<Rodensky> ה
<Ddorda> H3r0: אבל מה אכפת לך? הם ךא שולחים שום מידע חוץ מ־"ץוסיף 1 לסטטיסטיקה"
<H3r0> Ddorda - איזה?ברור שמעניין אותי :P
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כמו כל מערכת הפעלה, יש את מי שמתעניין ומי שלא, מי שמתעניין מספיק יודע
<Ddorda> ואני יכול להעריך בצורה גסה מאוד שבטח מדובר באחוזים בודדים
<Ddorda> מי שיודע ואכפת לו
<Ddorda> תגידו גם לכם האתר נראה רע?
<Ddorda> או רק לי?
<avishai> ‏בוויקיפדיה מצטטים סקר מדצמבר 2010 שנותן 1.5 אחוז ללינוקס
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.org
<avishai> ‎https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<avishai> ‏והם מראים גם טבלה עם תוצאות מכמה אתרים
<reapu> אני רואה
<reapu> median זה
<reapu> 1.07%
<Ddorda> avishai: מעניין שגוגל מוכרים מאות אלפי מכשירים כל יום ועדיין אנדרויד בכלל לא מופיעה
<Rodensky> סורי, שוב נתקעה המערכת
<avishai> ‏מופיע
<avishai> ‏משהו כמו חצי אחוז
<Rodensky> דור, אני כנראה לא הסברתי נכון את כוונתי
<avishai> ‏אבל עולה כל יום
<Rodensky> בד"כ מי שמשתמש בלינוקס, אלה אנשים שמבינים במחשבים יותר ואף הרבה יותר ממשתמש הקצה הממוצע
<avishai> ‏בשרתים הם מראים 63% לינוקס
<reapu> Ddorda,  חצי אחוז זה מספר עצום במיוחד בתקופת זמן
<reapu> Rodensky, the 1% :D
<Rodensky> ואז יש סיכוי שהרבה יותר אנשים יכבו את הדיווח הזה
<avishai> ‏במחשבי על 92%
<Rodensky> ברגע שיש לך מסה קריטית של אנשים שעושים את זה
<avishai> ‏ווינדוס 1%
<reapu> אנחנו האחוז העליון אז :D
<Rodensky> כמות משתמשי האובונטו המדווחת היא נמוכה בהרבה יחסית למשתמש בפועל
<Rodensky> אם נניח רק 5% עושים את זה, אז מילא
<Rodensky> אבל אתה לא יודע כמה עושים את זה
<Rodensky> אז אתה לא יודע כמה גדול הפער
<Ddorda> Rodensky: נכון
<Ddorda> בכל זאת זה נותן איזה כנה מידה, לא?
<Rodensky> ויש עוד בעיה- שמחשיבים משתמשי מיקרוסופט כאנשים שקנו מחשב עם מיקרוסופט
<avishai> ‏שזה גם אני
<Rodensky> מבחינת הסטטיסטיקות של מיקרוסופט ושל גורמים אחרים
<Rodensky> אני נחשבת למשתמש מיקרוסופט
<avishai> ‏כולנו למעשה
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Rodensky> ותאר לעצמך שיש הרבה אנשים כמוני שקנו מחשב עם חלונות עליו
<avishai> ‏ולא הצליחו לקבל החזר...
<Rodensky> אני מבטיחה לך שהכמות מספיק משמעותית כדי להטות את התוצאות בצורה חזה
<Ddorda> איכשהו, אני הכי סומך על הסטטיסטיקות של מדיה וויקי
<Ddorda> :)
<Rodensky> מאיפה מדיה וויקי לוקחים את הנתונים שלהם?
<avishai> ‏מהלוגים של וויקיפדיה
<avishai> ‏בין השאר
<Ddorda> וויקיפדיה כמובן
<Ddorda> ויקיפדיה*
<Ddorda> וכל השאר
<Ddorda> "ויקי ציטוט"
<Rodensky> יש גם בעיה להגדיר משתמשים
<H3r0> "יש 3 סוגי שקרים : שקל לבן, שקר רגיל וסטטסיטקה"
<Ddorda> "ויקי הדלפות"
<avishai> ‏דיזראלי, לא?
<Rodensky> איך תחשיב אדם שמשתמש גם בחלונות וגם בלינוקס?
<Rodensky> ואם יש לי 5 מחשבים ואני משתמשת בשניים בחלונות ובשלושה בלינוקס
<avishai> ‏סכיזופרן?
<Rodensky> זה לפי מחשבים או פר משתמש? ואיך תגדיר משתמש כזה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני מניח שלפי מחשבים
<Ddorda> וזה בטח לפי user agents מאוד ברורים
<Rodensky> למה אתה מניח את זה
<Rodensky> אתה מסתמך על סטטיסטיקות שאתה לא יודע איך אספו אותן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כי ההיגיון מדבר אלי ממעמקים?
<reapu> בעולם יש 6.9 מיליארד אנשים
<Rodensky> דור
<reapu> 1% משתמשים בלינוקס
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בגלל זה אמרתי קודם ל־ reapu
<Ddorda> שאני לא סומך על הסטטיסטיקות האלה
<Ddorda> ובגלל זה ניגשתי אתו לגוגל טרנדס
<Ddorda> לראות עלייה וירידה של חיפושים וכתבות וכו'
<Ddorda> אי אפשר למדוד ככה משתמשים, אבל אפשר למדוד ככה ביקוש
<Rodensky> אבל חיפושים וכתבות לא מצביעים בפועל על המערכת שבה משתמשים
<reapu> אחוז מכלל אוכלוסיית העולם זה 68 מליון משתמשי לינוקס
<reapu> וזה הרבה
<avishai> ‏לא לכל העולם יש מחשבים
<Rodensky> אני מבטיחה לך שיש הרבה יותר אנשים שקוראים על לינוקס ומתעניינים בה מאשר אנשים שיעברו אליה בפועל
<avishai> ‏אולי לחמישית
<Ddorda> reapu: וזה הרבה יותר מאחוז משתמשי המחשב
<avishai> ‏ולא לכל אדם יש מחשב גם איפה שיש מחשבים
<Ddorda> reapu: סינים, אפריקאים, הודים
<reapu> Rodensky, נכון
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לדעתי כולם יעברו אליה בפועל
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> זה שובר את ההבטחות שלך
<Rodensky> בחיים לא
<Ddorda> Rodensky: שלך או שלי?
<Rodensky> לינוקס תמיד תהיה אנדרדוג
<reapu> השאלה היא מה יגידו הסינים על לינוקס
<reapu> זה מה שחשוב
<avishai> ‏תלוי באיזה תחום
<reapu> זה מה שיכול לשנות הכל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: שטויות במיץ
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> אם לא אובונטו, אז הפצה ארת
<Ddorda> אחרת*
<avishai> ‏וזה אגב גם מה שאמרו על מק
<Ddorda> avishai: +1
<reapu> איך התמיכה בסינית בלינוקס?
<Ddorda> והיום זו המערכת של הירושלמים
<Ddorda> reapu: מעולה
<Rodensky> אבישי, מק הפכה להיות ענקית בזכות מיתוג
<Ddorda> reapu: וגם רוסית ד"א
<Rodensky> כמו גוגל
<Rodensky> ללינוקס אין מיתוג
<avishai> ‏מה זה משנה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: גוגל הפכה לענקית בזכות מיתוג?
<avishai> ‏הספידו אותם, ואז....
<Ddorda> ואני חשבתי שזה בגלל החיפוש שלהם
<Rodensky> דור, ללא מיתוג הם היו ממשיכים להיות רק מנוע חיפוש
<avishai> ‏אני לא מסכים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לדעתי זה שטויות
<Rodensky> הם לא היו הופכים לhousehold name
<Rodensky> אנחנו בחיים בתרבות שבה הקיום שלך תלוי בתודעה של אחרים
<avishai> ‏המיתוג זה חלק קטן מהעניין
<Rodensky> "אחרים חושבים עליך, משמע אתה קיים"
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הם נהיו טובים בזכות עצמם
<avishai> ‏הם הקימו כל כך הרבה שירותים רלוונטיים
<Ddorda> לא בזכות הרעש שלהם, דווקא ברעש הם גרועים
<avishai> ‏המיתוג עזר
<avishai> ‏אבל לא רק
<Ddorda> avishai: אני שמעתי שדווקא המותגים הגדולים שלהם נופלים מהר
<Ddorda> מישהו אמר גוגלגל?
<Ddorda> שהיה יותר רעש מתכנה :)
<avishai> ‏לדעתי זה היה גאוני
<avishai> ‏חבל שאני היחיד שחשב את זה...
<Ddorda> לדעתי זה היה טוב עם הרבה יותר מדי בעיות
<Ddorda> יותר מדי עבודה עם עכבר, יותר מדי בעיות כבר בהתחלה
<Ddorda> מנשק איטי וגרוע
<Rodensky> "אחרים חושבים עליך, משמע אתה קיים" - זה ככה גם עם המיתוג שעושים לאלוהים, לא רק לחברות הייטק או זמרים
<Ddorda> היה להם את כל התנאים לכישלון
<Ddorda> כמו לווינדוז מובייל
<avishai> ‏זה היופי בגוגל
<avishai> ‏הם יורים לכל כך הרבה כיוונים
<reapu> הם עושים כסף אבל רק מלמכור פרסומות
<avishai> ‏אז הם נופלים פה ושם, אז מה?
<reapu> זה מה שהם עושים
<avishai> ‏ממש לא
<Ddorda> avishai: אמרתי את זה?
<reapu> המכונה להדפסת כסף שלהם זה הפרסומות
<Ddorda> avishai: אני רק אומר שגוגלגל היה יותר רעש מתכנה
<reapu> זה הבסיס הכלכלי
<avishai> ‏הם עושים כסף מהמון דברים אחרים
<Ddorda> ושהוא היה כישלון לא נורמלי
<Rodensky> הם יורים לכל הכיוונים לא בשביל שכל הכיוונים האלה בסוף יצליחו אלא כדי להישאר כל הזמן בתודעה של אנשים
<Rodensky> שכל הזמן יישמעו עליהם
<Ddorda> בעיקרון גוגל מעולים
<avishai> ‏לא רק
<avishai> ‏הם מחפשים מקורות הכנסה נוספים
<Ddorda> המנשק של גימייל גאוני
<Rodensky> אבישי, הם מחפשים מקורות הכנסה נוספים אבל כשאתה מתפזר לכל-כך הרבה כיוונים במקביל, זה כבר לא מקורות הכנסה
<reapu> אם מחר משום מה אין יותר כסף מפרסומות בגוגל הם פושטים תרגל
<Rodensky> אלא פשוט להישאר בתודעה
<Rodensky> זה כמו שאפל כל הזמן מפיצים שמועות ו"מדליפים" מידע
<Rodensky> הם היו לא מרוויחים כסף מהשמועה עצמה
<Ddorda> reapu: איך לא יהיה כסף מפרסומות בגימייל?
<reapu> אם מחר יש טרנד חדש ונטישה המונית של ג'ימייל ושל פרסום באתרים בגוגל
<Ddorda> אם יום אחד אנשים לא יאכלו בשר, תחשוב כמה חברות יפשטו את הרגל
<Ddorda> זה יקרה אי פעם?
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> reapu: כמו פייסבוק?
<Rodensky> נכון להיום מעריכים שבערך 8-10% מהאנשים הם צמחונים או טבעונים
<Rodensky> וזה גדל לאט אבל בטוח
<Rodensky> צמחונות ניצחה את לינוקס :P
<Ddorda> אני מחפש קליינט מייל זהה לגימייל לא בשרות ענן
<Ddorda> ביום שיהיה דבר כזה אני עוזב את גימייל
<reapu> אני לא עושה השוואות אני רק אומר שהם מייצרים כסף מפרסומות ואם אין להם את זה הם פושטים תרגל אז הם ממנסים לירות לכל הכוונים לנסות למצוא מקורות רווח נוסיפים אבל הם רק מחפשים
<Rodensky> הם מרוויחים ממרצ'נדייזינג חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> reapu: גוגל טובים בלבנות אנשים
<Rodensky> מוכרים חולצות וכוסות עם לוגואים חחחחחח
<Rodensky> אגב
<Rodensky> הם לא מרוויחים רק מהפרסומות עצמן
<Rodensky> הם מרוויחים מזה שהם אוספים ומנתחים מידע סטטיסטי על משתמשים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ו..? איך הם מרוויחים מזה?
<Rodensky> את המידע הזה הם יכולים למכור לאחרים או להשתמש בו כדי לתת לאחרים שירותים בתשלום
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי שהם מוכרים מידע כזה
<Ddorda> אבל זאת אחלה דרך להשתלט על העולם
<reapu> המנכל לשעבר של גוגל,ז ה שפוטר לא מזמן . שמידט. היה קודם המנכל של פפסי אז הוא סיפר בראיון שבפעם הראשונה שלו בגוגל לקח לו זמן להבין ממה הם עושים את הכסף הוא לא האמין שזה מהפרסומות האלה
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שהם נותנים כל מיני שירותים לאנשים
<Ddorda> אם בא לך פעם נסי להיות המנכ"לית של גוגל
<Rodensky> ז"א, לחברות
<Rodensky> אני כבר המנכ"לית של גוגל
<Rodensky> גם של מיקרוסופט
<reapu> אם בסופו של דבר יגמר הכסף של הפרסומות כל מה שישאר להם זה למכור את המידע
<Ddorda> reapu: שמידט הזה אדיוט
<reapu> כי למידע הזה יש ערך
<Rodensky> חחחח אידיוט אבל מיליארדר
<Ddorda> יש דברים שלא אומרים, גם אם הם ברורים מאליו
<Rodensky> הייתי מתה להיות אידיוטית כמוהו
<Ddorda> בזכותו יש לגוגל שם של אח גדול
<Rodensky> מה אכפת להם
<Rodensky> הם כאלה ענקיים, שזה כבר לא ממש משנה
<Ddorda> כמו אלף הפעמים שהוא אמר שגוגל יודעים עליך יותר ממה שאתה יודע על עצמך
<Ddorda> או משפטים בסגנון הזה
<Rodensky> מה גם שזה עושה רעש בעיקר בקרב אנשי הייטק שאשכרה קוראים את הציטוטים והכתבות על הדברים האלה
<Ddorda> אדיוט -.-
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לא רק
<Rodensky> זה לא עושה רעש אצל המשתמש הממוצע שלא מעניין אותו, העיקר שהשירות חינם ונוח
<Ddorda> אגב, אחת הסיבות שאני לא מאמין לסטטיסטיקות האלה
<Ddorda> זה שאני רואה את המהירות שאובונטו מופצת
<Ddorda> וזה מדהים
<Ddorda> כלומר, מאז שאני נכנסתי לאובונטו התקנתי אותה על למעלה מ־100 מחשבים, מתוכם אולי 40 התלהבו ממש והפכו להיות מפיצים בעצמם
<Ddorda> זה יותר גרוע מהנצרות
<reapu> אני מכיר הרבה משתמשי שהם אנשים שהיית חושב שהיו צריכים לגשת לאובונטו או ללינוקס בכלל ופשוט לא מוכנים לעשות את הצעד הזה
<reapu> חלק מזה זה הרגלים
<reapu> חלק זה אמונות
<Rodensky> אה תגידו
<Rodensky> בעניין הזה אני צריכה להתייעץ איתכם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: דברי יקירה ;)
<Rodensky> יש לי ידיד שביקש שאני אפרמט לו את המחשב ואתקין לו מחדש מ"ה
<Rodensky> הוא רוצה את אותה מערכת שיש לו כרגע
<Rodensky> ווינדוס אקס פי
<matanya> Ddorda
<Ddorda> matanya: כן?
<Rodensky> הבעיה שהמחשב שלו ישן ומקרטע
<matanya> מה קורה?
<Rodensky> ואין לו מושג ירוק
<Ddorda> matanya: הכל טוב, איפה אתה :)
<reapu> Rodensky, הוא משחק משחקים?
<Rodensky> ובגלל זה הוא מתקין מלא שטויות שתוך שבועיים מעמיסות את המערכת ודופקות אותה
<Ddorda> matanya: רוצה לדבר בפרטי שלא נפריע?
<Rodensky> הוא לא משחק
<Rodensky> הוא פשוט מתקין הרבה דרעק בלי לדעת
<Rodensky> בקיצור
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה נקרא פורנו
<Rodensky> הבעיה זה לא עם הווינדוס
<Rodensky> לא לא לא, ממש לא פורנו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: סתם צחקתי
<Rodensky> נניח הוא מתקין איזה משחק שהוא הוריד מנענע
<Rodensky> ויש שם טולברים ושטויות כאלה
<Rodensky> הכל נקסט נקסט נקסט
<Ddorda> Rodensky: רוגלות, תכנות זבל...
<Ddorda> כן, ווינדוז
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Rodensky> עכשיו הקטע
<reapu> רוגלת?
<reapu> זו מילה אמיתית?
<Rodensky> ניסיתי לשכנע אותו לעבור ללינוקס
<reapu> אתה אבשלום קור
<Rodensky> ז"א, לא לחצתי ולא חפרתי וכאלה
<Rodensky> אלא שאלתי אותו אם הוא מוכן לנסות מערכת אחרת
<Rodensky> הסברתי לו מה המשמעות של דואל בוט
<Rodensky> ואמרתי לו שאם לא ימצא חן בעיניו אז אני אמחק לו אותה ואשאיר רק ווינדוס
<Rodensky> אבל הוא לא משתכנע
<reapu> אני אומר בכוח
<reapu> כמו בבית ספר
<Rodensky> הוא רוצה רק ווינדוס אקס פי, והוא אפילו לא יודע שהוא משתמש בווינדוס אקס פי
<reapu> תראי לו שזה טוב
<reapu> ושהוא צריך ללמוד
<reapu> MY WAY OR THE HIGHWAY
<Ddorda> reapu: רוגלה
<Ddorda> לא רוגלות
<Rodensky> בן אדם בן 32, אני לא יודעת כמה אני יכולה לכפות עליו :P
<matanya> תתקיני לו אובונטו עם סקין של xp
<reapu> חחח
<Rodensky> עד היום לא נתקלתי באנשים כאלה, נניח את סבא שלי היה לי קל לשכנע, רק הייתי צריכה לשאול אותו "תסכים לנסות מערכת אחרת?" אז הוא אמר לי שכן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תגידי לו שההבדל הוא במחיר :)
<reapu> Rodensky, אני מאמין שאם תתקיני את המערכת ותראי לו איך הכל עובד הוא יסתדר איתה
<Rodensky> אין בשבילו הבדל במחיר
<matanya> אל תבזבזי על זה ארנגיה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: פרוץ?
<Rodensky> הוא מאלה שכל פעם מישהו עושה לו טובה ומתקין לו פרוץ
<matanya> *אנרגיה
<matanya> לא רוצה, לא צריך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אז תפסיקי להיות גנבת
<reapu> זה מפריע לך הקטע המוסרי?
<Ddorda> ביום שהבנתי את משמעות המילה מוסר הפסקתי להתקין ווינדוז פרוץ
<Rodensky> אני לא רוצה לכפות עליו עם סקין של אקס פי
<Ddorda> reapu: כן
<Rodensky> מכיוון שהוא מהר מאוד ישים לב שזה לא אותם תפריטים ויקרא לחבר שלו שהוא שרוף על חלונות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תעשי לו מה שהוא מבקש
<Rodensky> וזה גם לא יפה לעשות ככה לאנשים
<Rodensky> אני אעשה מה שהוא מבקש, ברור, בשום מקרה אני לא אעשה שום דבר שלא בהסכמתו במחשב שלו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ^
<reapu> Rodensky, את נחמדה מדי
<Rodensky> פעם ראשונה שמישהו אומר לי דבר כזה
<Ddorda> http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1377
<Ddorda> Rodensky: +1
<Rodensky> אנשים תמיד מתלוננים שאני לא מספיק נחמדה:)
<Ddorda> reapu: נראה לי השתגעת
<Ddorda> reapu: היא אפילו לא אומרת לי בוקר טוב
<Rodensky> יש לי ידיד שכל הזמן מתלונן שאני לא אומרת לו "שלום מה נשמע" אלא ישר מדברת איתו על העניין
<Rodensky> :)
<reapu> Rodensky, זאת האמת במקומך היתי כופה עליו אומר לו תשמע המחשב שלך גרןטאה ואתה הורס אותו כל פעם מחדש. עכשיו תשתמש באובונטו ותנסה לא לדפוק אותה גם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני? :)
<Rodensky> חחחח לא דור
<Rodensky> תתפלא, יש עוד בעולם שחושבים עלי אותו דבר בדיוק
<Ddorda> Rodensky: BTW, we back today
<Rodensky> אוו
<Ddorda> האמת שדי בהשראתך, אז תודה :)
<Rodensky> אין בעד מה
<reapu> Rodensky, יש דרגות לזה. תלוי מה מידרת החברות אם זה מישהו קרוב אין לי בעיה יש לבוא ולדבר לעניין
<reapu> אם זה מישהו שאני לא ממש מכיר או שיש בנינו יחסים של עבודה צריך להיות יותר מחושבים
<Rodensky> מספיק קרובים כדי לדבר על דברים שאנחנו לא מדברים עליהם עם בני זוג
<Rodensky> אבל עדין
<Rodensky> מפריע לו :)
<Ddorda> אני אפעם לא מתחיל שיחות עם אנשים בלי פואנטה
<reapu> זה מה קוראים אותו ילד מפגר
<Ddorda> שונא שאנשים עושים לי זה
<Rodensky> רחוק מלהיות מפגר
<Ddorda> "היי... מה קורה?.... וואללה.. טוב.. אממ.. נדבר.. "
<Rodensky> אני יכולה להבין אותו, יש קטע של עניין בסיסי
<Rodensky> *של נימוס
<reapu> נימווס זה חשוב והכל
<reapu> אבל כשהחברות קרובה לא צריך את כל הפתיחות המלאכותיות האלה
<reapu> אני לא מרגיש שאני צריך את זה עם חברים קרובים שלי
<Rodensky> זה לא מלאכותיות
<Ddorda> reapu: אני תמיד משתדל להיות מנומס, לא עושים את זה בשביל החברים, עושים את זה בשבילך
<Rodensky> זו הבעת כבוד בסיסית בין בני אדם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: +1
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה את זה, אבל יש אנשים שכן
<Ddorda> וכרגיל, אני מסכים אתך. יש לי משהו עם אנשים תרבותיים
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> שמע, זה כמו שאני ובן הזוג שלי ממילא יודעים שאנחנו אוהבים אחד את השני, גם בלי שנגיד
<reapu> Ddorda, אני גם תמיד מנומס , העניין הוא שעם חברים קרובים אני לא מרגיש שהנימוס צריך לבוא לפועל בכל מני פתיחות שלל היי מה נשמע איפה היית ומה עשית
<Rodensky> אבל עדין אומרים את זה אחד לשני
<Rodensky> זה לא הופך את זה למזוייף
<Rodensky> reapu, נימוס צריך לבוא גם באופן השיחה, זה נכון
<Rodensky> אבל הפתיחה של השיחה ב"שלום"
<Rodensky> זה חלק מזה
<Rodensky> אם כי אין לו מה להתלונן, כי הוא מתחיל איתי שיחה ב"סייבר?" :P
<Rodensky> זה לא יותר מנומס :))
<reapu> האמת שעם חברים קרובים יש לנו פתיחות משלנו
<reapu> סתם לצחוקים
<Ddorda> רגע, כנסו אל http://ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> גם לכם האתר נראה שבור?
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏מה קרה?
<Ddorda> avishai: אין לי מושג, לא עשיתי כלום....
<reapu> משבר
<Rodensky> נראה לי בסדר
<Ddorda> avishai: הוספתי תפריט אחד.. לא נגעתי בעיצוב
<Rodensky> מה שבור?
<Ddorda> פריט בתפריט
<Ddorda> Rodensky: http://ubuntu-il.org
<Rodensky> נו אני שם
<Ddorda> העיצוב?
<Rodensky> מה שבור? איזה תפריט?
<Ddorda> לא התפריט, הכל...
<Rodensky> בחלון קטן הפריט "הזמנת תקליטור" "דורס" את השדה של החיפור
<Rodensky> אבל חוץ מזה הכל נראה תקין, גם בחלון קטן וגם בחלון מלא
<reapu> brtv kh do ,ehi
<reapu> נראה לי גם תקין
<Ddorda> אוקיי, אני יודע אז מה זה כנראה
<Rodensky> פורנו?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: שיט, עלית עלי
<reapu> לדעתי יש שם יותר מדי לינקים
<reapu> לsharing
<Rodensky> דור כבר דיברנו על זה
<reapu> myspace?!
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני באמת לא נכנס לפורנו....
<Rodensky> אתה לא צריך להיכנס אליו כשהוא רץ 24/7 על השרת
<Ddorda> זה לא עושה לי את זה בכלל כל הפלגשות
<Rodensky> אתה חייב להיגמל מזה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?
<reapu> חחחח
<reapu> Rodensky, behave
<Rodensky> זה באמת מתוך דאגה כנה לשרת
<Ddorda> איזה מעצבן שאין firebug ל־ff4
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ...?
<reapu> אני מכיר איזה רודינסקי אחת האמת
<reapu> מרמת אביב
<Rodensky> בטוח לא אני :)
<reapu> בת 24 נראה לי משהו כזה
<reapu> אה
<Ddorda> reapu: עוד יותר לא היא, היא כבר זקנה...
<Rodensky> חחחחח אני לא קרובה לרמת אביב, אפילו לא בצחוק, ואני לא בת 24 :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :D
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח אני הרבה יותר זקנה
<GuySoft>  יש כאן מישהו עם חשבון טוויטר ופלאפון שיכול לעזור לי לנסות משהו?
<Ddorda> reapu: יש לה שפם כזה כמו של סבתות
<Rodensky> לא נכון
<reapu> פלומה כזאת?
<Rodensky> אני מורטת אותו
<Ddorda> GuySoft: יש לי מוקו, לא יודע כמה אני יכול לעזור
<Ddorda> reapu: כן
<reapu> מכיר את זה
<reapu> לפני חודש היתי ביוון והיתי שם באחד האיים
<Rodensky> דיי, נו, אני מורטת, לא יפה
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה, הבנאדם שמכור לפורנו ומשבש בגין זה את פעילות השרת של אובונטו ישראל, מעז לדבר על השפם החמוד שלי?
<reapu> כל הבתים של מאוד קרובים לרחוב והם ממש יושבים על הרחוב
<Ddorda> סבתות חושבות משום מה שאחרי גיל 60 מותר להראות רע
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :(
<reapu> ויצאה איזה זקנה בדיוק כשעברתי עם אשכרה שפים
<reapu> היתי בהלם
<GuySoft> Ddorda,  ראית את השירות שיצרתי?
<avishai> ‏דור, זה מה זה מביף
<matanya> איזה חיבור גרוע
<avishai> ‏ך
<Rodensky> בדיחת צבא מעולה
<Rodensky> "שמועה - בעקבות ביטול המינוי לרמטכ"ל של גלנט, הוא יורד בדרגה לסופר לאנסר"
<Ddorda> avishai: מה מביך?
<avishai> ‏האתר
<Ddorda> avishai: זה רק לנו קורה
<avishai> ‏תתקן את זה!!!
<Rodensky> יש לי דודא מטורפת לחצילים
<reapu> עם טחינה
<Rodensky> בטח כשאהיה בהריון, אני אוכל תשעה חודשים רק קישואים וחצילים
<reapu> איכס
<reapu> חציל זה טוב
<reapu> אבל קישוא?!
<Rodensky> קישוא טרי
<Rodensky> קישוא ירוק בהיר, צעיר
<Rodensky> לשטוף ולאכול
<Rodensky> אחת מהנאות החיים
<reapu> איכס!
<reapu> מילה במרק או משהו
<reapu> אבל ככה טרי
<reapu> את חיה!
<reapu> אני אוהב
<Rodensky> אני לא אוהבת במרק, אין לו טעם והוא רך ומעאפן
<Rodensky> אם כבר לעבד אותו אז חצי טיגון
<Rodensky> או על האש
<reapu> לא אוהב קישואים בכלל
<reapu> היתי מעביר את כל החיים שלי בשמחה מוחלטת בלי לאכול קישוא
<reapu> אבל זה אובססיה דפוקה
<reapu> אחותי שהיתה בהריון דפקה כל הזמן שוקולד
<Rodensky> שוקולד זו מחלה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני אתך
<reapu> והיא מזאת שכל החיים שלה שומרות על כל ביס
<reapu> את יודעת
<Ddorda> כשתהיה בהריון
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> כשתהי*
<reapu> היתה יושבת עם קופסא של נוטלה וכף ואוכלת
<Rodensky> זה חסכים מהתקופה שהיא שומרת כל ביס
<Ddorda> נוטלה זה מצוין
<reapu> זה בדיוק מה שהיא אמרה
<Rodensky> כשהיא בהריון היא יכולה לומר לעצמה ולסביבה "מותר לי, אני אוכלת בשביל שניים"
<Ddorda> תמיד יש את הויכוח הזה בין נוטלה להשחר
<reapu> שהיא שמרה כל החיים בשביל לאכול עכשיו
<Rodensky> למרות שבפועל הצריכה הקלורית צריכה לעלות במעט מאוד בזמן ההריון
<Ddorda> חברים יקרים, השחר זה פלסטיק חום שאפילו קיבוצניקים כברי ודעים שזה רעל.
<reapu> כן
<Rodensky> צריך יותר ויטמינים ומינרלים, לא יותר פחמימות
<reapu> עלק שניים
<reapu> במקסימום זה עוד 3-4 קילו
<reapu> וזה כבר בחודש אחרון
<matanya> בני כמה אתם?
<reapu> בהתחלה זה כלום
<Ddorda> לא יודע למה יש את הדפוקים האלה שבטוחים שהם קונים שוקולד בשקל וחצי וחושבים שזה באמת מכיל איזשהו הרכב כימי שיכול להקרא שוקולד
<matanya> מה זה הדיונים הזקנים האלו
<reapu> Ddorda, העולם מתחלק לשני סוגים של אנשי
<Ddorda> matanya: זה מאז שאתה נכנסת :)
<reapu> אלו שאוהבים שוקולד השחר בכל הלב
<Rodensky> reapu, כשמחנכים נשים מגיל ינקות שהן צריכות לשמור על משקל מסויים
<reapu> ואלה שחושבים שזה גועל נפש
<Rodensky> זו התוצאה
<matanya> :)
<Ddorda> reapu: אתה טועה
<Ddorda> העולם מתחלק ל־100
<Rodensky> העולם מתחלק ל10 סוגי אנשים
<Rodensky> אלה שיודעים בינארית, ואלה שלא
<Ddorda> טוב, יש לי המשך אבל הוא הרבה יותר מדי גזעני יחסית לכמות השחורים בארץ.
<reapu> ישן
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> מה כבר התכוונת לומר?
<reapu> את לא מכירה את זה
<Rodensky> שהעולם מתחלק לשחורים ולבנים?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה משנה? משהו גזעני
<Ddorda> Rodensky: חשבתי משהו יותר בכיוון של גזע עליון
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא גזעני
<Rodensky> זה נכון
<Rodensky> ז"א, ככה המציאות נראית
<serfus> אוקי.......
<Rodensky> אוכלוסיות מסויימות השתלטו על אוכלוסיות אחרות ומחזיקות אותן בתת-תנאים כדי לשלוט ולהנות מזה
<Rodensky> זה הטבע האנושי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לדעתי יש לזה גם סיבה גנטית
<Ddorda> את בטח מבינה בזה יותר ממני, יהיה נחמד לשמוע אימות מחנונית
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> יש יותר מידי משתנים פעילים שכל הזמן משתנים
<Rodensky> אי אפשר לבודד את זה כדי למצוא סיבה גנטית
<Ddorda> Rodensky: סיבה אבולוציונית
<Rodensky> אבולוציה=גנטיקה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן
<Rodensky> אני לא פוסלת מרכיב גנטי, מצד שני - נכון להיום אותו "מיעוט" מדוכא הוא הרוב, והוא זה שלאט לאט משתלט
<Rodensky> המתאים ביותר שורד
<Ddorda> אבל אבולוציונית זה תהליך של מאות אלפי שנים
<Rodensky> ונראה שאותו גזע "נחות" בהררכיה ושהיה פעם הגזע השליט, חוזר להיות הגזע השליט
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה שהוא הרוב זה לא אומר הרבה, לדעתי רובם ימותו במלחמה או כשהארופאים יתאפסו על עצמם
<Ddorda> או גם וגם
<Rodensky> אבולוציה זה לא תהליך של אלפי שנים אלא זה תהליך מתמשך שקורה כל הזמן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אז אני מדבר על סממנים שנותרו מלפני אלפי שנים
<Rodensky> אבולוציה זה עצם העובדה שחל מגוון גנטי שגורם לך להיות שונה מההורים שלך ומהאחים שלך ומכל אחד אחר
<Rodensky> גם אם האירופאים "יתאפסו" על עצמם, הם לא יישארו הגזע השולט
<Rodensky> הם מעטים וחלשים מידי
<Rodensky> הם פשוט לא מתאימים יותר
<Ddorda> Rodensky: התכוונתי אם הם יתחילו לפנות ערבים בהסכמים לערביה
<Ddorda> או לדפוק להם כדורים לראש :)
<Rodensky> גם אם הם יפנו ערבים בהסכמה מחוץ לאירופה
<Rodensky> גם אם הם יירו לכולם בראש
<Rodensky> לא יעזור להם
<serfus> יצא לנו לדבר על זה בביולוגיה לא מזמן, כשלמדתי אבולוציה.... סביר להניח שאין יותר עניין של מתאים יותר או פחות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: למה לא?
<Ddorda> serfus: למה לא?
<Rodensky> מכיוון שממילא הערבים יתחזקו וישתלטו על אירופה, בין אם באמצעות ילודה ובין אם בכוח הזרוע
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לדעתי הצרפתים יחסלו אותם קודם
<Rodensky> וממילא האירופאים מכרו את נשמתם לשטן הסיני
<Rodensky> הצרפתים בינתיים מחסלים את עצמם
<serfus> נגיד שפעם מישהו היה נולד עם מום כלשהו, הוא לא היה שורד
<serfus> היום אפשר להחזיק אותו והוא גם יכול להעמיד צאצאים
<Ddorda> הגרמנים לא יעיזו לעשות את זה לטורקים, אבל הצרפתים בהחלט יעיזו לעשות את זה לערבים
<Ddorda> הם שונאים אותם אפילו יותר מאתנו :)
<Ddorda> מאותנו*
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> אתה חי באשליה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני לא
<Rodensky> בטבע, לא החזק שורד אלא המתאים
<Rodensky> "החזק שורד" זה תרגום לא נכון של המשפט המקורי
<serfus> נכון
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תגידי לי את, הצבע השחור של האפריקאים נוצר לאדם כסוג של מגננה הסוואתית או מהשמש וכו' בתנאים של אפריקה, או יערות הגשם, נכון?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> כל הזמן נוצרות מוטציות גנטיות אקראיות. המוטציות המוצלחות שמתאימות יותר לסביבה, הן אלה שישרדו לאורך יותר דורות ואצל יותר אנשים באוכלוסייה
<Rodensky> לכן בגדול באפריקה שרדה מוטציה של עור שחור ובאירופה של עור לבן
<Rodensky> אבל יש שם אירופאים עם עור כהה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה זה "המתאים ביותר" בחברה מערבית?
<serfus> זה בדיוק מה שאמרתי, שכיום ההפעה של מוטציות והתאמה לסביבה הם מזעריות
<Ddorda> החכמים יותר? אנשים שהצליחו להסתדר בחיים?
<Rodensky> עם התקדמות הטכנולוגיה
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> עם התקדמות הטכנולוגיה, הפערים האלה נמחקו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כלומר
<Ddorda> ?
<Rodensky> יש לך קרמים להגנה מהשמש, יש לך טכניקות בניה, אירופאים מתרבים מצוין גם בסביבה האפריקאית
<Rodensky> ואפריקאים חיים מעולה בסביבה האירופאית
<Rodensky> ולכן ההתאמה נמדדת לא רק במאפיינים פיזיים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אז בעצם הטכנולוגיה עצרה את האבולוציה?
<Rodensky> ולא רק בגנטיקה
<Rodensky> שום דבר לא עוצר אבולוציה
<Rodensky> אמרתי לך - אבולוציה זה הגיוון הגנטי שנוצר כשההורים שלך עשו אותך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אבל אין פרמטרים להישרדות..!
<Rodensky> בטח שכן
<Rodensky> אם אתה קיים - שרדת
<Rodensky> המין שלך שרד
<Ddorda> אם הפרמטר הוא שהמתאים שורד
<Rodensky> נכון
<Ddorda> וגם הפגומים שורדים
<Rodensky> מי שמתאים שורד
<Ddorda> ומפגרים
<Rodensky> הפגומים שורדים - משמע שהם מתאימים
<Ddorda> ואנשים עם בעיות מכאן ועד הודעה חדשה
<Rodensky> בני אדם ייצרו סביבה שבה יכולים להתרבות ולשגשג גם אנשים שפעם לא היו יכולים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אם אחוז התמותה הוא מזערי, ההשתנות היא מזערית
<Rodensky> בני אדם התאימו את הסביבה לעצמה
<Rodensky> גם זו תוצאה של אבולוציה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן, אבל לא גנטית
<Rodensky> בטח שכן
<Ddorda> מבחינת גנים, זה כמו אומנות, מה שבא בא מה שבא סבבה
<Rodensky> בזכות הגנטיקה יש לנו מוח גדול שמאפשר לנו את זה
<Rodensky> זה מה שמאפשר לנו לשנות ככה את העולם שלנו
<Ddorda> אם אני אשליך דלי צבע על נייר זה אומנות
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> באותה מידה, אין "מתאים", כי כולם שורדים
<Rodensky> לא נכון
<Rodensky> לא כולם שורדים
<Ddorda> זה לא המתאים שורד, זה האדם שורד באשר הוא
<Rodensky> לא נכון!
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אז?
<Rodensky> שורדים רק הגנים של מי שמצליח להעמיד צאצאים
<Rodensky> ועד כמה שזה נשמע לך קל כאילו שכולם עושים את זה
<Rodensky> זה ממש לא ככה
<serfus> אבל גם בזה משחקים
<Rodensky> סבבה, וזה חלק מאבולוציה
<serfus> שעושים טיפולי פוריות וכו'
<Rodensky> נכון
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אז לדעתי אבולוציה יכולה להתקיים בשיאה רק במקומות שיש הרבה תמותה
<Rodensky> דור, דעתך לא משנה
<Ddorda> דוגמה קלאסית היא הסיפור של הפרפרים ליד המפעלים ביערות הגשם
<Rodensky> עובדתית אבולוציה מתקיימת כל הזמן בכל מקום
<Ddorda> ברור
<Rodensky> משום שאבולוציה היא הגיוון הגנטי שנוצר כשדור אחד מביא לעולם דור נוסף
<Ddorda> לא אמרתי בארופן מוחלט.. אני אומר שהיא מתקיימת בשיאה באזורים עם הרבה תמותה
<serfus> הבנתי למה אתה מתכוון
<serfus> זה נכון
<Rodensky> היא לא מתקיימת בשיאה או לא בשיאה, היא לא מתקיימת יותר או פחות, היא פשוט מתקיימת
<serfus> קח לדוגמה חיידק כלשהו
<Rodensky> היא עוברת לדוגמה אחרת
<Shualdon> אני בדיוק קורא את "ההצגה הגדולה בתבל" של דוקינס
<serfus> שיש לו חיי מדף קצרצרים
<Ddorda> serfus: הבנת אותי :)
<Shualdon> יש שם דוגמאות נהדרות על אבולוציה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: בוקר טוב ישנון
<Shualdon> אני מקשיב לכם כבר איזה שעה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: האח הגדול?
<Shualdon> סוגשל
<Shualdon> רק בלי משימות מטופשות
<Rodensky> כבר אמרתי בעבר ואני אחזור זה: "טיפשים עושים ילדים בזמן שחכמים חושבים על זה"
<Ddorda> מייל מדפקה!
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בגלל זה איטלקים חכמים
<Rodensky> וזה בעיני מתאר בצורה הכי טובה את זה שהמתאים שורד
<Ddorda> כנראה חכמים מאוד אפילו :)
<Rodensky> זה נאמר בציניות
<Rodensky> האירופאים כאלה נאורים וחכמים ומתקדמים- ושים הכל במרכאות- כי הם גם אלה שמביאים במו ידיהם לחורבנם. זה לא נשמע חכם במיוחד
<Shualdon> BBL
<Ddorda> Rodensky: sono cosi saggio da morire :)
<WinSupport> שלום
<WinSupport> יש לי בעיה
<WinSupport> התקנתי תוכנה והיא לא מוצגה במרכז התוכנות של אובנטו>תוכנות מותקנות. איך מסירים אותה?
<Rodensky> זה מה שהיה לי עם סקייפ לפני שהיא נכנסה למאגרים
<matanya> איזו?
<Rodensky> באמת מעניין איך עושים את זה
<matanya> rf -...
<matanya> אחרי
<matanya> sudo apt-get purge ...
<WinSupport> sudo apt-get purge ...
<WinSupport> מזה?
<matanya> פקודה למנהל החבילות שלך ולהעיף משהו בצורה יסודית
<matanya> איזו תכנה התקנת?
<WinSupport> TeamViewer 6
<matanya> על לינוקס?
<WinSupport> כן
<matanya> לא ידעתי שיש לזה חבילה
<WinSupport> אני רוצה להסיר אותה
<matanya> לך לsynaptic
<WinSupport> מזה?
<matanya> קליק ימני
<matanya> יש לך מערכת בעברית או באנגלית
<WinSupport> עברית
<matanya> לך למערכת
<matanya> ניהול
<WinSupport> אוקי ו
<matanya> מנהל החבילות סינפטיק
<matanya> יש?
<WinSupport> כן
<matanya> בחלון החיפוש תכתוב teamviewer6
<WinSupport> ולעשות קליק ימני - סימון להסרה\סימון להסרה מוחלטת?
<matanya> בדיוק
<WinSupport> אבל מה לעשות
<WinSupport> מוחלטת
<WinSupport> או רגילה?
<matanya> מוחלטת מסירה גם את ההגדרות
<matanya> רגילה משאירה אותם
<WinSupport> כן
<matanya> אם תרצה להתקין שוב
<WinSupport> לא רוצה בכלל
<matanya> אני תמיד מסיר מוחלט
<matanya> אם אני ארצה בעתיד, שיתקין שוב
<WinSupport> אבל זה עדיין מופיע בתפריט ישומים>אינטרנט
<Rodensky> מה הבעיה למחוק משם?
<matanya> Rodensky :למדת?
<Rodensky> למדתי מה<
<Rodensky> ?
<matanya> "Rodensky: זה מה שהיה לי עם סקייפ לפני שהיא נכנסה למאגרים
<matanya> Rodensky: באמת מעניין איך עושים את זה"
<Rodensky> כן קראתי את הפיתרון
<matanya> הדרך שאני מעדיף היא
<matanya> sudo apt-get purge teamviewer6
<matanya> הרבה יותר מהר
<Rodensky> אתה ודאי מכיר את סלידתי העמוקה משורת הפקודה
<matanya> למה?
<matanya> זה כל כך יותר נוח ומהיר
<WinSupport> תודה הצלחתי..
<matanya> שמח
<matanya> sudo apt-get purge teamviewer6
<matanya> זו פקודה לשורת הפקודה
<matanya> לחסוך קליקים ומסכים
<WinSupport> אוכל לקבל חוות דעת על ספר שהורדתי של לינקוס.
<matanya> תנסה
<WinSupport> http://www.google.co.il/#hl=iw&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=545&q=%D7%94%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9A+%D7%94%D7%A9%D7%9C%D7%9D+%D7%A9%D7%9C+%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%98%D7%A8+%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%98%D7%95%D7%9F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=11dab1ec6ed9f737
<Rodensky> מתן אני מאלה שמעדיפים רק להקליק על העכבר
<Rodensky> ולא להקליד
<Rodensky> :)
<WinSupport> אוכל לשאול שאלה?
<matanya> תמיד
<matanya> מקסימום לא עונים לך :)
<matanya> Rodensky
<matanya> הזמן שלך
<WinSupport> יש באובונטו תוכנה ללימוד הקלדה במקלדת מהירה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זמניזמני :)
<Ddorda> WinSupport: הקלדה עיוורת?
<matanya> WinSupport מה הורדת?
<Ddorda> יש כמה וכמה תכנות האמת, אבל התמיכה שלהן בעברית לא משהו. לעומת זאת יש אחלה אתרים לזה
<matanya> את הפרק הראשון?
<WinSupport> לא יודע
<WinSupport> יש תוכנה למערכת כזה
<matanya> יש
<matanya> אבל עדיף אתרים
<WinSupport> לא הבנתי
<matanya> יש אתרים ממש טובים
<matanya> אתן לך לינק
<WinSupport> תביא
<WinSupport> תודה
<WinSupport> אני קורא את הספר לינקוס המדריך השלם של פיטר נורטון, חושבים שזה יקדם אותי?
<matanya> http://www.google.co.il/search?hl=iw&source=hp&q=%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%93+%D7%94%D7%A7%D7%9C%D7%93%D7%94+%D7%A2%D7%99%D7%95%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%AA&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<matanya> קנית את הספר?
<H3r0> WinSupport - לדעתי זה בא עם נסיון ללמוד לתפקד בלינוקס... פשוט כשיש לי צורך אני קורא באינטרנט או שואל
<WinSupport> לא בידיוק, הורדתי מחבר הוא כ pdf
<Ddorda> WinSupport: כן. יקדם אותך מאוד
<WinSupport> לא הבנת יש לי ניסיון במערכות
<WinSupport> פשוט רוצה ללמוד על פקודות
<WinSupport> איך לתקן שגיאות
<WinSupport> ותקלות
<Ddorda> תקרא, תגיע למסקנות, כשתסיים תחזור אלינו :)
<WinSupport> זה לא בא עם ניסיון.
<WinSupport> זה בא עם סבלנות ולמידה
<H3r0> WinSupport - בא וחצי
<WinSupport> ואני התחלתי ללמוד תספר
<WinSupport> נכון
<H3r0> אני אומר לך
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אז מה אתה עושה בצ'אטים, שם ותקרא
<WinSupport> ואני מאוד מבין במערכת הזאת.
<Ddorda> שב*
<H3r0> לא רק אל ידע למידה =/
<H3r0> עם*
<H3r0> זה יפה שאתה קורא תאוריה והכל טוב ויפה
<matanya> אני חושב שהשם שלך עשוי להיות שם פוגעני בצ'אט הזה :)
<H3r0> אבל זה לא עובד עם אתה לא ניסית לגעת בזה
<H3r0> :)
<WinSupport> תראו אני פה, עם מישהו מסתבך ואני יודע תתקלה, יש תקלות שאני מבין בהם
<WinSupport> ,
<WinSupport> וחוץ מזה אני ידע מבין במערכת הווינדוס למרות שזה לא קשור לפה.
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אין שום קשר, פתרון תקלות בווינדוז לא קשור בכלל ללינוקס
<Ddorda> כמעט ההפך
<Ddorda> :)
<H3r0> Ddorda - בדיוק
<Rodensky> חשבתי להיכנס לצ'ט של אלמנות צה"ל עם הכינוי "אלמנה שחורה"
<Rodensky> זה רק בגלל שאני מבינה מאוד בעכבישים
<WinSupport> בכל מיקרה, תודה רבה לכולכם.
<WinSupport> עזרתם לי מאוד.
<WinSupport> חבל שאין דרך ללמוד באינטרנט לינקוס
<matanya> יש
<WinSupport> אין
<matanya> אתה יכול לשבת מהיום
<matanya> ועד מותך
<matanya> ולא תגמור
<Rodensky> רוב האנשים שאני מכירה שיודעים לינוקס, למדו דרך האינטרנט =|
<H3r0> WinSupport - שוב אני אומר לך זה הרבה בא עם נסיון
<WinSupport> יש לי ניסיון
<H3r0> matanya - קצת נסחפת לדעתי
<WinSupport> במערכות
<Rodensky> כל החומר הלימודי מופץ באינטרנט
<WinSupport> אז תביאו
<WinSupport> כמה שיותר
<H3r0> WinSupport - בלינוקס יש לך נסיון?
<WinSupport> כן
<matanya> http://www.debian-administration.org/
<matanya> תתחיל
<matanya> אני אשמח לשמוע כשגמרת הכל
<matanya> http://kernel.org/
<WinSupport> מזה?
<matanya> ניהול מערכות דביאן
<Rodensky> ניהול מערכות דביאן? בחייאת אמו מתן, הבנאדם הרגע שאל אותך איך מסירים תוכנה...
<matanya> הוא אמר שאין איפה ללמוד
<matanya> אני מוכיח לו שיש
<Rodensky> סבבה אבל משהו ברמה יותר נמוכה, שיהיה מאיפה להתחיל
<Rodensky> אתה לא נותן את שייקספיר במתנה לאדם שעדין לא למד את הא"ב
<matanya> טוב
<matanya> משהו ברמה נמוכה יותר
<matanya> שאלו אם יש לו נסיון
<matanya> אמר שכן
<matanya> אני יודע?
<Rodensky> אמר שבווינדוס
<Rodensky> לא בלינוקס
<Rodensky> וגם איזה ניסיון יש לבנאדם ששואל אותך איך מסירים תוכנה?
<WinSupport> סליחה התנתק.
<matanya> "H3r0: WinSupport - בלינוקס יש לך נסיון?
<matanya> WinSupport: כן"
<Rodensky> מתן
<Rodensky> גם לי יש ניסיון בלינוקס
<WinSupport> כן. אבל לא בפקודות
<Rodensky> אני כבר שנתיים וחצי עם לינוקס
<Rodensky> אבל צריך לשאול גם איזה ניסיון
<Rodensky> הניסיון שלי שווה לתחת, אני לא יודעת הרבה יותר ממישהו שרק אתמול פעם ראשונה שמע על לינוקס
<WinSupport> אז תנו לי תלינקים.
<WinSupport> לימוד ללינקוס הזה
<Rodensky> מישהו אחר תוך חודש לומר וכבר שולט בטרמינל ומתחיל ללמוד את הלינקים שהבאת
<WinSupport> תביאו לי תלינקים בבקשה.
<Ddorda> WinSupport: https://google.com
<matanya> הנה לינק למתחילים: http://www.pcmech.com/article/windows-to-ubuntu-transition-guide/
<Ddorda> הלינק שאני הבאתי יותר יעיל
<matanya> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/ubuntu-the-absolute-beginners-guide/
<Ddorda> מדריך מעולה, בכל רמות הקושי
<matanya> נכון דור
<Ddorda> מתאים לכל ההפצות גם :)
<Ddorda> :P
<matanya> ואף על פי כן
<matanya> RTFM
<matanya> לא תמיד עוזר
<Ddorda> אבל זה בדיוק מה שהוא ביקש...
<matanya> נו
<Ddorda> לינקוס
<avishai> ‏לינקוס זה תת הפצה של לוסיד לינקס?
<matanya> אתם רעים
<Ddorda> matanya: למה אנחנו רעים?
<Ddorda> לינקוס
<matanya> אז טעה
<matanya> מה קרה?
<Ddorda> matanya: אמ.. כלום?
<Ddorda> אגב, הערנו לו על זה מלא פעמים, לא ברור למה הוא ממשיך
<matanya> בסדר :)
<Ddorda> הבאן הוא קיבל אוטומטית, לא בגלל שהוא אמר לינקוס
<Ddorda> [21:00] * uBOTu-fr sets ban on *!*@84.111.132.16$##fix_your_connection
<Ddorda> אגב, מישהו שם לב שוויקיפדיה דרך https עם לוגו שחור?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> מטבע הדברים
<Ddorda> למה מטבע הדברים?
<Ddorda> פספסתי משהו?
<matanya> אני מאוד ויקיפד
<matanya> אז אני מאוד מודע לדברים כאלו
<Ddorda> matanya: אה, את זה אני יודע :)
<matanya> למעשה אני כרגע מועמד לדיילות
<Ddorda> דיילות?
<Ddorda> כזאת שמגישים מיץ תפוזיךם ועושים פוזות לזקנות?
<Ddorda> או יותר נכון מתמודדים עם הצרות שלהן
<matanya> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A7%D7%99%D7%A4%D7%93%D7%99%D7%94:%D7%93%D7%99%D7%99%D7%9C
<matanya> בשורוק
<matanya> תרגום גרוע לדעתי, אגב
<Ddorda> מטא־ויקי?
<Ddorda> יותר מגניב מטה ויקי :)
<matanya> http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Stewards/elections_2011
<Ddorda> כמו המטה הכללי
<matanya> אתה בטח מבין למה זה מטא :)
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אני יכול להניח
<Ddorda> כמו meta package, לא?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> יאללה
<matanya> אני זז
<WinSupport> יש לי בעיה
<WinSupport> למה נתקע כל פעם המערכת.
<Rodensky> <רואה את נתי רודף אחרי דור עם דיסקים של ארצ' ומקלל אותו>
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :X
<Ddorda> איי! לא! לא שוב!!
<Ddorda> אח אח נו זה לא מצחיק
<Rodensky> אני אשמח להחליף אותו עוד כמה ימים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?!
<Ddorda> :S
<Rodensky> כיף להכות אותך עם דיסקים, זה משחרר
<Ddorda> אילולא הצרות שלך המשפט הבא שלי היה תתביישי בוגדת
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<Rodensky> השפם שלי זה לא צרות
<Ddorda> נ"ב - תזהי, על אף הג'נטלמניות אני מחזיק לנשים
<Rodensky> מה אתה מחזיק לנשים?
<Ddorda> מחזיר*
<Rodensky> אה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מחזיק להם מכותצ
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> מקלדת ארורה.
<Rodensky> האמת קצת נבהלתי כשכתבת את זה
<Rodensky> אם יש לך מה להחזיק לנשים סביבך
<Rodensky> ואתה אשכרה עושה את זה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: XD
<Rodensky> אז אתה לא כזה תמים כמו הרושם שעשית
<Rodensky> לך תדע מה עוד אתה עושה בלי לדווח פה
<Ddorda> ...
<Rodensky> אני לא אוהבת את האנשים שאתה מסתובב איתם, הם השפעה רעה עליך
<Rodensky> קודם הפורנו, עכשיו זה
<Ddorda> עברנו על הקטע של הפורנו, אני לא רואה....
<Ddorda> ....!\
<Rodensky> על מי אתה עובד
<Ddorda> אני לא יודע, אולי אני רואה מתוך שינה
<Rodensky> רק אתמול שלחת לי במסנג'ר
<Ddorda> ..
<Rodensky> זה אחרי שביקשתי ממך להפסיק להפציץ לי את הג'ימייל
<WinSupport> תגידו למה המערכת פה נתקעת כזה כמו קפואה..
<WinSupport> מה יכול לגרום לזה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אם היית נותנת לי את המסנג'ר שלך...
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אולי X קורס
<Ddorda> אולי משהו מאוד כבד
<WinSupport> אין פה כלום
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחח אם הייתי נותנת לך אותו אז היית באמת מציף אותי בפורנו יא סוטה
<Rodensky> מעניין שאף אחד בצ'ט הזה לא צופה פורנו
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא מודה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: נראה לך?
<Rodensky> אחד "יש לי חברה", אחד "אני דתי"
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה לא שאני לא מודה, זה שאין לי במה להודות
<Rodensky> לכל אחד יש את התירוצים שלו למה הוא לא צופה בפורנו
<Ddorda> זה לא שאני מתבייש בעצמי
<WinSupport> בשביל מה פורנו?
<Ddorda> וגם לפני החברה לא ראיתי
<WinSupport> יש אישה מפנקת..
<Ddorda> WinSupport: זה עוזר למחשב
<Rodensky> לפני החברה היית בגן
<Ddorda> :)
<Rodensky> לא היית מודע לפורנו
<Rodensky> אתה כולה בן 12 ויש לך חברה כבר איזה 6 שנים
<Rodensky> אז מה אתה מבלבל את המוח :)
<WinSupport> למה פורנו לא הבנתי..
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :(
<Rodensky> דור ענה לך
<Ddorda> WinSupport: נו, אמרתי לך, זה בריא
<Rodensky> פורנו טוב למערכת
<WinSupport> מה עוזר למחשב
<WinSupport> פורנו?
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> כן
<WinSupport> נדפקתם לגמרי?
<WinSupport> יש אישה
<WinSupport> בישביל זה
<Rodensky> אישה לא יודעת להריץ שרת
<Rodensky> פורנו כן
<Ddorda> WinSupport: שתעסה לך את המחשב?
<Rodensky> תשאל את דור
<WinSupport> או שתופסים אייזה נערה ברחוב..
<Rodensky> את אובונטו ישראל הוא מתחזק עם פורנו
<Ddorda> נכון, מאיפה נראה לך יש לנו כ"כ הרבה כסף?
<Rodensky> אין נשים בצ'ט כי הן כרגע בהפקות של עוד סרט של דור
<Ddorda> בגלל זה אני לא רואה פורנו
<reapu> מה קורה
<reapu> אני רואה לא הרבה השתנה פה :D
<Ddorda> קשה לראות אותו כשחקן.
<reapu> אותו נושא שיחה
<Ddorda> reapu: בדיוק חזרנו לזה
<Rodensky> מה פתאום
<Rodensky> קודם דיברנו על פורנו, עכשיו אנחנו מדברים על פורנו, אין שום קשר!
<reapu> פורנו מה יש לדבר כל כך הרבה על פורנו
<Rodensky> האמת לא מדברים על פורנו
<Rodensky> רק על דור צופה בזה
<reapu> אני צופה במשחק של מכבי
<reapu> גמר גביע
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFD6EFVsTg
<Rodensky> זה יותר גרוע מפורנו, תתבייש לך
<Ddorda> קודם דיברנו על פורנו כאמצעי תלותי לתקשורת הומניטרית ועכשיו מדברים על םורנו ככלי לדיבוג וטיפול בבעיות ובתקלות המחשב השונות
<Ddorda> יש את Porno Antivirus
<reapu>  
<Ddorda> AdAporn
<Ddorda> והחביב עליי
<Ddorda> SpyPorn
<Rodensky> חחחחחח addporn plus
<Shualdon> Why you think the net was born? Pron! Porn! Porn!
<Ddorda> Shualdon: חרא שיר
<reapu> :D
<Shualdon> שיר ענק!
<Ddorda> Shualdon: שיר זוועה
<Rodensky> אני מעדיפה את הפסקול של glee
<Shualdon> למה?
<Rodensky> אבל כל אחד ומה שעושה לו את זה
<Ddorda> חוץ מזה שהיה פורנו הרבה הרבה לפני מחשב
<Shualdon> Rodensky: גם אני
<reapu> איכס
<Ddorda> סתם כי הוא גרוע?
<reapu> גועל נפש גליי
<Shualdon> יש להם קאברים טובים
<Rodensky> יש להם קאברים מצויינים
<Shualdon> לא הכל
<Shualdon> אבל יש כמה טובים
<Ddorda> יש בעיה נוראית עם הקאברים שלהם
<Rodensky> יש להם קאברים יותר טובים מהמקור
<Ddorda> הם עושים את זה עם שחקנים מפורסמים
<reapu> את אמיתית?
<Rodensky> איזה שחקנים מפורסמים בראש שלך?
<reapu> זה קוקהליזציה של המקור
<reapu> איכס
<Ddorda> וחושבים שנאמין להם כשהם אומרים שברני הוא מורה למוזיקה?
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> מה קשור
<Ddorda> מה קשור? מה ברני שר בגלי?
<Ddorda> מה נראה לו שהוא עושה שם?
<reapu> זה שיא המסחור שקיים זה פשוט גועלי
<Ddorda> ברני? מתפרע על במה?
<Rodensky> נו באמת
<Rodensky> איזה שטויות
<Rodensky> הבנאדם יכול לגלם יותר מדמות אחת בטלויזיה...
<Rodensky> וחוץ מזה שמי מדבר עליו
<Rodensky> הקאסט הקבוע של אנשים שאשכרה יודעים לשיר, עושים קאברים מעולים
<Shualdon> אתה מתכוון לניל פטריק האריס?
<Rodensky> כן
<Shualdon> שחקן גואן!
<Shualdon> גאון!
<Ddorda> Rodensky: יש אנשים שלא יכולים
<Ddorda> כמו ברני
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz8n2hzQ0t0
<reapu> איזה תוכניות אתם רואים עכשיו
<reapu> ?
<Rodensky> אז תישאר תקוע בטייפ קאסטינג שלך:)
<reapu> חוץ מגליי
<Rodensky> הם עושים גם שילובים יפים
<Rodensky> היילו עם ווקינג און סאנשיין
<reapu> גליי זה גועל נפש
<reapu> זה מקדונלדס
<Rodensky> It's My Life / Confessions, Pt. II
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GuYMJ32vbA
<Rodensky> יאללה דחיל רבאק בלי השטויות על התמסחרות
<reapu> זה לקחת שירים קלאסיים ולעשות עליהם סיבוב על חשבון ילדות בנות 12
<Rodensky> מה שחשוב שזה נשמע טוב באוזן
<Rodensky> מה אכפת מתיוגים וממסחור
<reapu> זה גם כל כך פלסטי
<Shualdon> לגליי יש שירים טובים. זו הדעה שלי.
<reapu> זה לא נשמע טוב זה נשמע מלאכותי
<reapu> זה נשמע פלסטיק
<reapu> זה נראה טוב
<Rodensky> לומר שמשהו לא נשמע טוב רק בגלל שהוא ממוסחר, זה גרוע לא פחות מלומר שהוא נשמע טוב רק בגלל שהוא ממוסחר
<reapu> נשמע בינוני
<Rodensky> הטיעון שלך טיפשי לא פחות מהטיעון של אותן בנות 12
<reapu> ואחרכך יש לך הרגשה של בחילה
<reapu> כמו ארוחה במקדונלדס\
<reapu> אמרתי לך זה נשמע בינוני ונראה זוהר
<Shualdon> אתה לא חייב לשמוע אותם....
<Rodensky> בתור אחת ששונאת לשמוע בכלל בני אדם ומעדיפה טראנס
<Rodensky> אני אומרת לך שגלי זה פגז :)
<Rodensky> :-)
<reapu> טראנסים נראה לי דפקו לך את האוזן
<Shualdon> אני אוהב את השירים של האקפלה שהם עושים
<Rodensky> האמת שלא
<Rodensky> לא דפקו בכלל
<Rodensky> אני באה מחינוך של מוזיקה קלאסית בבית
<Rodensky> כינור, חליל צד, פסנתר... :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מי למד אצלך כינור?
<Rodensky> אני
<reapu> אניאישית גם לא מת על מחזות זמר
<reapu> ברודוואי וכל זה לא אוהב
<Rodensky> אני לא אוהבת בכלל מחזות זמר, אבל הסידרה הזו ממש טובה
<Rodensky> הסידרה הזו ו"פרסיליה מלכת המדבר" בלונדון :))
<Rodensky> hate on me קאבר תותח
<reapu> את צופה אדוקה בסידרה?
<Rodensky> כן
<reapu> ביס?
<Rodensky> באמיול
<reapu> אה
<Shualdon> אני אהבתי את הטינאייג' דרים שהם עשו. אני פשוט מת על אקפלה
<Rodensky> אקפלה זה ליגה
<Rodensky> גם no air מדהים
<reapu> מכירים את בובי מקפרין
<reapu> ?
<Shualdon> הת'רילר שהם עשו עכשיו היה יפה
<Rodensky> כן הת'רילר היה מגניב לאללה
<Rodensky> אבל בלי הקליפ עצמו הוא מאבד מעצמו משהו
<Shualdon> כן
<reapu> מכירים את בובי מקפרין?
<Shualdon> לא
<Rodensky> צריכים לתת יותר סולואים לקווין ולשחורה שבורח לי השם שלה
<reapu> הוא אחד הוקליסטים הכי תותחים בעולם
<Rodensky> יש מלא שירים שהרייצ'ל הזו לא סוחבת כמו שצריך
<Shualdon> כן... נמא קצת ממנה
<Shualdon> נמאס
<Rodensky> והפין הזה לא משהו בכלל
<Shualdon> צריך לתת אור קצת לאחרים
<Shualdon> כן..
<Rodensky> הוא נראה כמו הדואו בוי של פילסברי אחרי דיאטה ומתיחה
<Rodensky> וגם שר בהתאם
<reapu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iimMKWF7SK0&hd=1
<reapu> תקשיבו לזה
<Shualdon> חח
<Rodensky> אגב גם הרוקי הורור שואו היה יפה
<Shualdon> משדרים את הנאום של מובארק בשידור חי ביוטיוב
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> מש אהבתי את הקאבים של רוקי
<Shualdon> ממש
<Shualdon> קאברים
<Shualdon> בלע...
<reapu> Shualdon, אלג'זירה חזקים בגוגל
<reapu> מה שקורה עכשיו במצרים ישנה את חיינו
<Ddorda> reapu: שטויות
<Rodensky> מה שקורה במצרים הוא עם פוטנציאל גדול לשנות לטובה את יחסינו איתם
<Shualdon> או לרעה. תלוי מי יעלה לשלטון
<Rodensky> לא אכפת לי מי
<Shualdon> ואם מצרים תהפוך לשלוחה של איראן
<Rodensky> עצם העובדה שלעם המצרי יש ביצים לעשות מה שטוב להם
<Rodensky> להפיל את המשטר
<Ddorda> כמו שאתה רואה, כל שכנינו עולים לכלות את המנהיגים המושחתים שלהם ואנחנו לעומת זאת מצביעים להם בקלפי
<Rodensky> הלוואי שגם העם היושב בציון יתפלפ ככה על הממשלה
<Rodensky> אבל בארץ זה חבורה של יהודונים
<Rodensky> זה בחיים לא יקרה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ולהעלות איזה מושל אנטישמי במקום
<Rodensky> שוב תצא ויקי כנפו המזוייפת
<Rodensky> שוב יתפסו על זה גל כמה שמאלנים "חברתיים"
<Rodensky> "סוציאליסטים"
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הבעיה היא לא השמלאנים, הבעיה היא הימניים.
<reapu> לאן שמצריים הולכת, כל העולם הערבי הולך. יקרה מה שיקרה במצריים בשלב הבא – דמוקרטיה או דיקטטורה צבאית – זה רק עניין של זמן (זמן קצר) עד שכול הרודנים הערביים יפלו, וההמונים יעצבו מציאות חדשה בלי גנרלים
<Rodensky> דור, הבעיה היא מי שחושב שיש צד שהוא הבעיה וצד שהוא הפיתרון
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני לא חושב שיש צד שהוא הבעיה וצד שהוא הפתרון
<Rodensky> משום שהפיתרון הוא לא בפילוג שמאשים צד מסויים
<Ddorda> כלומרף אני כן חושב את זה, אבל לא בין שמאל וימין
<Rodensky> אבל בחיים לא תהיה אחדות אצלנו, כי איפה שיש שני יהודים יש שלוש דעות
<reapu> אני חושב שעכשיו המצב עם מצריים שלום עם הפלסטינים אינו עוד בגדר מותרות, זה הכרח מוחלט
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא אותם אנשים אטומים שלא אכפת להם, כשמישהו אומר לי "אין למי להצביע, כולם מושחתים" זה מעצבן.
<Ddorda> כי יש הרבה יותר מדי למי להציע, פשוט הציבור מטומטם
<Shualdon> מובארק אמור לעלות לשידור כל רגע..
<reapu> למי אתה מצביע
<Rodensky> דור, העם היושב בציון חייב לעשות מהפכה אלימה
<Rodensky> בלי מהפכה אלימה לא יהיה שינוי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: למה אלימה
<Rodensky> משום שאין דרך אחרת להפיל משטר דיקטטורי
<Ddorda> reapu: מימד הירוקה
<Rodensky> אין דרך אחרת להפיל את הממשלה המושחתת שדורסת את אזרחיה ואוכלת אותם
<Ddorda> או השמאל הלאומי אם וכאשר האנרכיסטים האלה יעלו לשלטון
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הכי מצחיק זה שמשרד החינוך שם לנו פוסטרים בבצפר
<Ddorda> של מדינה אוכלת יושביה
<Ddorda> עם אצבע מאשימה
<Rodensky> משרד החינוך לא מחנך וכבר בקושי מלמד משהו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לא אצלנו בבצפר
<Rodensky> הוא זרוע בזבזנית של הממשלה הבזבזנית
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה מובן מאליו
<Ddorda> אבל אצלנו בבצפר זה שונה :)
<Rodensky> הוא שוטף את מוחו של הציבור מגיל קטן לקבל בתחת
<Ddorda> תמיד היה ותמיד יהיה
<Ddorda> הבצפר עצמו דפוק, אבל יש לנו מוסד חינוכי גם
<Rodensky> דור, יש מוסדות בודדים שמנסים להחדיר עוד ערכים
<Rodensky> אבל זה חרטא
<Rodensky> כי בגדול מחנכים אנשים לקבל בתחת ולומר תודה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: למה חרטא?
<Rodensky> זה חרטא כי המורים אצלך בבית הספר לא ילכו להוביל שום מהפכה
<Ddorda> אז זה לא ככה אצלנו, אצלנו גם הימניים וגם השמאלנים אנשים חושבים וביקורתיים
<Ddorda> אני מאוד מעריך את זה
<Rodensky> כשראש האיגוד שלהם יגיד להם לשבות, הם ישבתו
<Rodensky> כשהוא יגיד להם לחזור לעבודה הם יחזרו
<reapu> אני ממש לא מסכים איתך Ddorda
<reapu> אני חושב שלא כולם בכלל בקרותיים
<Ddorda> reapu: תתפלאי\
<Rodensky> הוא ישיג להם איזה הסכם שמיטיב בעיקר עם עצמו
<Rodensky> הם לא יצאו להפגנות ולמהפכה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: או שאת טועה, או שלא היו שביתות ב־6 שנים האחרונות שאני בבצפר
<Rodensky> הם לא יוציאו את התלמידים לזה
<nicoco> הופה
<Ddorda> והתשובה היא שאת טועה
<Rodensky> הם ימשיכו ללמד בכיתות
<nicoco> מדברים על בצפק?
<Ddorda> nicoco: כן
<Rodensky> דור, תעשה לי טובה, אל תמכור לי לוקשים
<nicoco> או בצפר בעברית צחה
<Rodensky> אחרי שתסיים תיכון
<Rodensky> וצבא
<Rodensky> אתה תראה את זה מאיפה שאני רואה את זה
<nicoco> מדינה מסריחה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ככה זה משרד החינוך, אצלי בבצפר דברים קצת שונים
<nicoco> משרד חינוך מסריח
<Rodensky> דברים שרואים מכאן, לא רואים משם
<nicoco> בית חרושת לציונים
<Ddorda> ....
<nicoco> אף אחד לא חושב על שום דבר
<Rodensky> כשתסיים תיכון וצבא ותתחיל לחשוב על הקמת משפחה והבאת ילדים לעולם, תבין על מה אני מדברת
<Ddorda> בית הספר שלי הוא גם בית חרושת לציונים, אבל הוא מעניק גם מעבר
<Ddorda> והמעבר הזה הוא יותר מהבית חרושת
<Rodensky> אתה תראה שמה שלכאורה היה טוב בשבילך כשלא ידעת יותר טוב מזה
<Rodensky> זה לא מספיק טוב עבור הילדים שלך
<reapu> הביצפר שלך זה לא הביצפר היחידי
<reapu> יש הרבה חינוך חרדי
<reapu> אל המעיין
<Rodensky> וזה לא מספיק טוב עבור המדינה שלך שבה אתה חי
<nicoco> כבר אין שום סמכות למורים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני כבר יודע שזה לא מספיק טוב בשביל הילדים שלי
<nicoco> האנרכיה שולטת
<Ddorda> nicoco: אצלנו המורים חברים שלנו, זה מאוד נחמד
<nicoco> היחידים שמצליחים
<Ddorda> :)
<nicoco> הם אלה שלומדים לבד
<Rodensky> זה חרא שהמורים חברים של תלמידים
<nicoco> אני לא מדבר עליך
<Rodensky> זה חרא לא נורמלי
<nicoco> אני מדבר על כל הארץ
<nicoco> וזה אכן חרא
<Rodensky> זה כמו שהורה יהיה חבר של הילד שלו
<nicoco> עוד איבוד של פרטיות
<Rodensky> מורה צריך להיות מורה, בעמדת סמכות מעל הילד
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תלוי בתלמיד
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Rodensky> לא תלוי בשום דבר
<Rodensky> זה כמו שהורה צריך להיות קודם כל הורה
<nicoco> זאת שבירת סמכות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: רגע!!
<Rodensky> והתפקיד שלו בחייו זה להיות הורה
<Ddorda> אצלנו המורים כן חברים של התלמידים, אבל בצורה אחרת
<Rodensky> כשהילד יגדל ויהיה שווה להורה, אז הם יהיו חברים
<Rodensky> וזה תקף גם למורים
<Ddorda> לא כמו חברים ביני ובין מישהו בגיל שלי
<Rodensky> זה לא משנה
<nicoco> מורה צריך ללמד, ולהרביץ כשמישהו מפריע לו לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> אנחנו מכבדים אותם ומרגישים את זה בחזרה
<nicoco> עכשיו אסור לו להרביץ
<nicoco> אז כולם מפריעים לו
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, מורה לא צריך להרביץ
<Rodensky> אפשר לחנך בלי להרביץ
<nicoco> בסדר
<nicoco> בצור מטאפורית
<reapu> תגידי את זה למורים של ש"ס רודינסקי
<nicoco> בצורה*
<Rodensky> רודנסקי ולא רודינסקי
<Ddorda> אצלנו כשתלמיד אומר "אבל זה לא לבגרות" מנדים אותו מהכיתה
<Ddorda> :)
<nicoco> רוסנצקי
<reapu> רוזנצקי
<nicoco> רודנצקי
<Rodensky> דור, אל תמכור לי לוקשים
<nicoco> אנערף
<Rodensky> אני כבר הייתי שם
<Ddorda> טוב, נמאס לי להגן על הבצפר שלי, אתם בכלל לא מקשיבים.
<Ddorda> Rodensky: את לא היית שם
<Ddorda> יו!!!
<Rodensky> כי העניין הוא לא בית הספר הספציפי שלך
<Ddorda> זה ממש מעצבן
<Rodensky> העניין הוא המערכת כולה
<Rodensky> בית הספר הספציפי שלך לא מעניין אף אחד ולא משפיע על שום דבר
<nicoco> Ddorda - לא אכפת לנו מהבצפר שלך
<nicoco> הוא לא מראה על שום דבר
<Rodensky> בית ספר אחד שאתה תלמיד בו לא מייצג כלום
<nicoco> נקודה קטנה בים של חוסר חינוך משווע
<Ddorda> nicoco: אבל היא אומרת דברים על הבצפר שלי בלי שהיא יודעת!!!
<Rodensky> אני לא אומרת את זה על בית הספר שלך
<Rodensky> אלא על המערכת
<Shualdon> Ddorda: כמו הבצפר שלי
<Rodensky> ואל תשכח שכשאתה תלמיד, אתה רואה דברים אחרת
<nicoco> ^
<Rodensky> כשתסיים את הלימודים שלך, נדבר
<Rodensky> תראה איך אתה רוצה להקים משפחה ולהתפתח ברמה האישית ולפרנס את המשפחה הזו ולגדל ילדים שיהיו אזרחים עצמאיים ופרודוקטיבים
<Rodensky> ואז תראה את התוצאות של מערכת ה"חינוך" הזו
<Rodensky> ותבין שהכל חרטא
<liel> ?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אה, לי בכלל לא תהיה הבעיה הזאת
<nicoco> liel - מדברים על החינוך בארץ
<Rodensky> אני יודעת דור, יותר קל לך להזדהות עם איטליה ולברוח
<Rodensky> אני בחרתי מקצוע בניגוד להעדפות שלי, כדי להישאר בארץ, כדי לשנות
<Ddorda> liel: יש באג בתוסף שלך לסומבוט
<Rodensky> אני מבטיחה לך שבאיחוד האירופי אף אחד לא מחכה לך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני רוצה לחנך את הילדים שלי מחוץ לארץ וכשיהיה להם קצת שכל בקדקוד לחזור לארץ
<Rodensky> ושהמצב באיחוד האירופי לא הרבה יותר טוב
<Rodensky> יהיה להם שכל בקודקוד גם אם תגדל אותם בארץ
<Reapu> עוד מעט לא יהיה למה לחזור פה
<Rodensky> זה תלוי במה שתעשה כהורה
<nicoco> Ddorda - לא יודע מה איתך, לדעתי לברוח מהארץ זה לא פתרון
<Rodensky> להגיד שאם תגדל אותם בחו"ל יהיה להם יותר שכל זה לזרוק מעצמך אחריות לילדים שלך
<Ddorda> nicoco: אני לא בורח, אני עוד אחזור
<Rodensky> זה לומר שהמדינה אחראית ולא אתה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: נראה לך שאני זורק אחריות?
<Rodensky> זה מה שכולם עושים
<Rodensky> זה למה המדינה נראית ככה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני פשוט חושב, שבמדינה שאני מרוויח שכר מינימום, קשה מאוד גם לגדל ילדים
<nicoco> עזוב את השכר מינימום
<Rodensky> בכל מקום שבו תרוויח מינימום תתקשה לגדל ילדים
<Rodensky> מה אתה חושב שישראל המדינה היחידה שיש בה אנשים שמרוויחים מינימום?
<nicoco> זה שדירת שלושה חדרים עולה 2.5 מליון שקל
<Rodensky> אתה חושב שבאיטליה אין עוני?
<evp> תגיד תודה שיש מינימום... ;)
<Rodensky> שבאיטליה אין אנשים שמתקשים לפרנס ילדים?
<Ddorda> אני יודע שבאיחוד הארופי לפחות למקצועות יש כבוד
<Rodensky> אנשים שם לא עושים ילדים כי הם מתקשים לפרנס
<Ddorda> לפחות פעם אחרונה שאני הייתי שם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אנשים לא עושים שם ילדים כי הם מעדיפים ללמוד
<Rodensky> דור
<Ddorda> לא כי קשה להם להתפרנס
<Rodensky> אל תבלבל לי את המוח על מעדיפים ללמוד
<Rodensky> בישראל אנשים עושים 3-4 ילדים והולכים ללמוד
<Rodensky> יש פה אנשים שלומדים איתי רפואה ויש להם כבר ילד
<Rodensky> על מה אתה מדבר בכלל
<Rodensky> יש מלא סטודנטים ישראלים עם ילדים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הם מעדיפים ללמוד ע"פ להקים משפחה
<Rodensky> באיטליה הם לא עושים ילדים לא בשביל ללמוד
<Rodensky> שם גם טמבלים שעשו רק תואר אחד לא עושים ילדים
<Rodensky> הריבוי הנמוך באירופה זה לא בגלל העדפה להשכלה
<Rodensky> אל תמכור לי את הלוקשים האלה
<Ddorda> אז?
<Rodensky> אתה יכול לספר את זה לעצמך, לא לי
<Ddorda> בגלל עוני?
<Rodensky> בגלל שהם יודעים שילדים זו הוצאה גדולה
<Rodensky> והמחירים באירופה רק עולים
<Ddorda> נו, בדיוק
<Rodensky> והמצב שלהם מדרדר
<Ddorda> ...
<Rodensky> זה לא בגלל שהם כל-כך אוהבים ללמוד
<Ddorda> לגדל ילדים זה יקר, הם מעדיפים להוציא את הכסף על לימודים
<Ddorda> מאוד פשוט
<Rodensky> בולשיט
<Rodensky> זה לא שהם בוחרים ללמוד במקום לעשות ילדים
<Rodensky> אלא הם בוחרים פשוט לא לעשות ילדים
<Rodensky> בלי קשר ללימודים או לא לימודים
<Rodensky> באיטליה הלימודים חינם בכלל
<Rodensky> אז מה אתה מבלבל את המוח
<Rodensky> ברומניה הלימודים חינם לחלק גדול מהאוכלוסייה
<Rodensky> כנ"ל במדינות אחרות באירופה
<Reapu> באירופה החינוך זול
<Rodensky> אתה לא יודע על מה אתה מדבר בכלל
<Reapu> בגרמניה אחותי משלמת 750$ לסמסטר
<HaimN> היי, אני מקווה שאני יכול להתערב באמצע, אבל באירופה אמנם המשכורת יותר גבוהה אבל גם ההוצאות יותר גדולות, אתה יודע כמה עולה שם המחיה?
<Reapu> ויש אופציה לקבל את זה כהלוואה מהמדינה
<nicoco> אם היא הייתה אזרחית זה לא היה עולה לה גרוש
<Rodensky> החיים באירופה מאוד יקרים
<Reapu> הרבה יותר נאור שם ויש הרבה יותר התחשבות בזכויות אדם
<Ddorda> HaimN: הרבה, כן, אני יודע
<Rodensky> הם מספיק יקרים כדי שאנשים יוותרו על ילדים
<Rodensky> בישראל אנשים מוותרים על ילד שלישי או רביעי כשקשה כלכלית
<Rodensky> באירופה מוותרים על ילדים בכלל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כשאני אחזור מאיטליה אני אוכל לספר לך
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> בינתיים אתה תלמיד תיכון
<Rodensky> אפילו לא מסיים
<Reapu> היום היתה כתבה בחדשות איך אין התחשבות בזכויות בסיסיות של נשים הרות באוניברסיטאות
<Rodensky> אני גרה באירופה
<Reapu> דברים כאלה לא קיימים בעולם
<Rodensky> ואתה מספר לי סיפורי פוגים על איך זה באירופה
<Rodensky> ואיך זה לימודים באירופה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מסיים מאוד, נשארה לי רק בגרות אחד במסגרת החובה שלי
<Rodensky> אני עוד מעט מתחתנת וכבר יש דיבורים על ילדים וכאלה
<Rodensky> ואתה מספר לי סיפורי פוגים על התנאים לזה
<Rodensky> מה אתה חושב שלא בדקתי?
<Rodensky> בחיי
<Reapu> Rodensky יש התחשבות יותר טובה באזרחים בזכויות ובאיכות החיים שלהם באירופה
<Reapu> אין מה לעשות
<Rodensky> "במסגרת החובה שלי"....
<Reapu> זה לא תחרות
<Rodensky> בחייאת אמו
<Reapu> אבל זה המצב
<Reapu> והרבה אנשים רואים את זה ורוצים גם
<Rodensky> Reapu, כדי שגם בישראל תהיה התחשבות, אנשים בישראל צריכים לעשות את השינוי
<Rodensky> ההתחשבות באזרחים באירופה זה לא משהו שנוצר יש מאין
<Rodensky> זה לא היה ככה מאז ומתמיד
<Rodensky> זה האירופאים שקמו ועשו מעשה והפכו את המדינות שלהם לכאלה
<nicoco> Ddorda - במסגרת החובה שלך? אתה לא נתת כאן הרצאה קודם על כמה הבית ספר שלך משקיע בלימודים וכמה אתה לומד מעבר?
<Rodensky> הם לא ישבו בבית מול הטלויזיה ורק התלוננו על ביבי
<nicoco> זה נשמע צבוע ברמות
<Reapu> Rodensky ועכשיו הצעירים שלנו רוצים את זה גם
<Reapu> אף אחד לא רואה פה עתיד
<Ddorda> nicoco: כן, אני לומד מעבר
<Rodensky> Reapu, אם הצעירים רוצים את זה אז שהצעירים יעשו את השינוי
<Reapu> בעוד כמה 30 שנה כל מי שיהיה פה זה רק זקנים
<Ddorda> בערך 10 יח' מעבר
<Reapu> או דתיים
<Ddorda> אבל את החובה אני מסיים אוטוטו
<Reapu> וערבים
<nicoco> אויש
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> אני לקחתי על עצמי כל כך הרבה מעבר
<nicoco> שאני פשוט מרגיש עם זה רע
<Rodensky> Reapu, אם ישראלים רוצים כמו באירופה, אז שישראלים יעשו כמו באירופה
<Rodensky> באירופה זה ככה כי אזרחי אירופה גרמו לזה להיות ככה
<nicoco> בדיעבד היה עדיף לקחת הרבה פחות
<Reapu> Rodensky הם לא רוצים כמו הם רוצים אירופה
<Reapu> רובם ויתרו על הקונספט הזה שנקרא מדינת ישראל
<Rodensky> ואירופה ממש מחכה להם
<nicoco> Ddorda - אני עושה משהו כמו 17 יחידות מוגברות
<Rodensky> כבר ראינו כמה אירופה טובה לישראלים
<Rodensky> במיוחד ליהודים שביניהם
<Rodensky> לאנשים יש זיכרון קצר
<Rodensky> במקום לבנות את המדינה הזו ולעשות ממנה פנינה
<Rodensky> יורקים עליה
<Rodensky> ואז מתלוננים
<Reapu> מה יהיה הצביון של האוכלוסיה פה עוד 30 שנה לדעתך Rodensky?
<Rodensky> אנשים יורקים לבאר שממנה הם שותים
<nicoco> Ddorda - אני מכיר כמה שעושים 45 יחידות (כולל החובה)
<Rodensky> Reapu, הציביון יהיה מה שאנשים יחליטו שיהיה
<Rodensky> הרוב יקבע
<Reapu> Rodensky מה נראה לך ע"פ המגמות הקיימות
<Rodensky> או לחילופין - המיעוט השליט שאותו רוב דומם מאפשר לו את ההתעללות הזו
<Rodensky> בקצב הזה
<Rodensky> עם ההתנהגות הזו של הישראלים
<Rodensky> לא תישאר מדינת ישראל
<Rodensky> זה יקח כמה עשרות שנים עד שהיא תיפול
<Rodensky> אבל זה יקרה
<Ddorda> nicoco: 27 זה המינימום, לא?
<Rodensky> זה לא שישתנה הצביון
<Reapu> גם עם ממשלה כמו שלנו
<Rodensky> זה שפשוט שלא תישאר מדינה
<Reapu> מי צריך אויבים
<Rodensky> Reapu, האזרחים הם האויבים של המדינה, לא הממשלה
<nicoco> Ddorda - לא, 21, או 22
<Rodensky> משום שהאזרחים הם אלה שצריכים לעשות את השינוי
<nicoco> משהו באיזור
<Rodensky> והם לא עושים אותו
<Reapu> הם עושים לייק
<Rodensky> מינימום יחידות לימוד כדי להיות זכאי לתעודת בגרות זה 19
<Reapu> ומתמרמרים בפייסבוק
<Rodensky> מינימום יחידת לימוד כדי להיות זכאי ללימודים גבוהים זה 22
<Reapu> fi
<Rodensky> לכן 19 יח"ל, אפילו שזה נותן זכאות לתעודת בגרות, שווה לתחת
<Reapu> כן
<nicoco> Ddorda ^ בבקשה
<Reapu> ואל תשכחי שאפשר היום לעשות חמש יחידות די.ג'י
<Rodensky> זה פשוט מפגר
<Reapu> ועוד חמש יחידות סמבה
<Rodensky> במקום לפתוח בתי ספר מקצועיים
<Ddorda> אה, אז עברתי את זה בהרבה
<Rodensky> שאנשים ילמדו את המקצועות האלה וישקיעו בהם ויהיה להם עתיד
<Rodensky> פותחים מגמות מטומטמות
<Reapu> בכלל אני חושב שמ1992 יצאה תקנה שלא משאירים כיתות תלמידים ומנסים להגיש כמה שיותר לבגרויות ע"י יצירת מקצועות איזוטרים שאין להם שום קשר לעולם האמיתי
<Rodensky> ומשלם המיסים המטומטם ממשיך לשלם על זה במקום לעלות על בריקדות ולהוריד כבר את חבורת האימבצילים שהוגים את הרעיונות הדפוקים האלה
<Reapu> עזבי את זה
<Reapu> מערכת החינוך החילונית היא עוד נאורה לעומת מה שהולך בחינוך הדתי החרדי
<Rodensky> ברומניה בחטיבה מסננים את מי שצפוי שלא יוכל להוציא תעודת בגרות מלאה כמו שצריך בסטנדרטים שקבעה מערכת החינוך
<liel> Rodensky: אבל יש בהחלט מגמות טובות לדעתי, כמו מוזיקה
<Rodensky> וזה סטנדרטים גבוהים יחסית
<Rodensky> מי שלא מסוגל
<liel> Reapu: +1
<Rodensky> לא שולחים אותו למסלולים של תעודת בגרות חלקית
<Rodensky> לא שולחים אותו לבזבז את הזמן שלו בעיוני
<nicoco> Rodensky - אל תכנסי לחינוך הדתי
<Rodensky> "העיקר שיהיה במסגרת"
<nicoco> אופס
<Rodensky> שולחים אותו לבית ספר טכני
<Rodensky> שילמד מקצוע
<Rodensky> בין אם זה נגרות או טכנאות רכב או כל מקצוע אחר
<nicoco> Reapu  - אל תכנסי לחינוך הדתי*
<Reapu> תכנס
<Reapu> ולמה לא
<nicoco> זה לא באמת חינוך
<Rodensky> אז הוא לא יעשה תעודת בגרות ולא יהיה רופא או מהנדס, ביג דיל
<nicoco> הוא לא נחשב
<Reapu> זה אחוז עצום מהאוכלוסיה nicoco
<Reapu> שגדל כאן
<Rodensky> אבל הוא יפרנס את עצמו בכבוד
<Rodensky> חינוך דתי זה סבבה
<nicoco> מה שהולך שם לא ראוי להקרא חינוך
<Rodensky> הבעיה זה בחינוך החרדי, לא הדתי
<Reapu> הוא לא יפרנס את עצמו בכבוד
<nicoco> חינוך דתי חרדי
<nicoco> נו
<Reapu> מתי ראית דוס עובד?
<nicoco> זה מה שאמרתי
<Reapu> בישראל
<Rodensky> דוסים עובדים באבוה-בוה
<Rodensky> הם עובדים בשחור ולא משלמים מיסים
<Rodensky> אבל הם עובדים ועוד איך
<Reapu> עובדים בעניים על המדינה
<Reapu> זה מה שהם עובדים
<Rodensky> אי אפשר לקיים משפחה של 8 נפשות בלי לעבוד ולחיות רק על קצבאות
<Rodensky> הם מקבלים קצבאות ובמקביל עובדים בשחור
<Rodensky> זה לא נכון שהם לא עובדים
<Reapu> קצבאות גמחים
<Rodensky> אנחנו עובדים עם חרדים
<Rodensky> זו חברה של אנשים חרוצים שעובדים
<Reapu> עובדים בשחור זה נכון
<Reapu> יש להם כלכלה שלמה שהיא שחורה
<Rodensky> והמדינה לא משאירה להם ברירה
<Reapu> שזה ממש לא דבר חיובי כשלעצמו
<Rodensky> המדינה אומרת להם שהם צריכים לחיות אורח חיים חילוני
<Rodensky> או חרדי
<Rodensky> והם בוחרים בחרדי
<nicoco> ואחר כך הם מאשימים את השחורים שבאים מסודן
<Reapu> אף מדינה בעולם לא מציעה אופציה כזאת Rodensky
<Rodensky> ואז המדינה אומרת להם
<Rodensky> אם תעבדו
<nicoco> כשהם בעצמם שחורים
<nicoco> חיחי
<Rodensky> לא תקבלו עזרה מהמדינה
<Rodensky> אם לא תעבדו, תקבלו צ'ופרים
<Rodensky> אז הם עובדים בשחור ומקבלים צ'ופרים
<Rodensky> על חשבון מי שעובד ומשלם מיסים ומשרת בצבא ולא מקבל צ'ופרים כאלה
<Rodensky> אבל המדינה הכניסה אותם למצב הזה
<Reapu> Rodensky בברוקלין החרדים עובדים כמו כל האזרחים אין להם את הפריבילגיה להקדיש את החיים ללימודי דת ולקבל סבסוד ממשלתי
<Rodensky> Reapu,
<Rodensky> בברוקלין כמו בשאר העולם
<Rodensky> לא מחוקקים חוקים כמו בישראל
<Rodensky> רק בישראל מצ'פרים את מי שלא עובד ולא משלם מיסים
<Reapu> בכלל אם כבר לסבסד לימודים אז למה לא מקצועות כמו מתמטיקה, הוראה, פיסיקה ולא בחורי ישיבה?
<Rodensky> ודופקים את מי שעובד ומשלם מיסים
<Reapu> זה אבסורדי
<Reapu> יש פה סבסוד ללימודים
<Reapu> אבל איזה לימודים זה
<nicoco> אין מה לעשות עם זה
<Rodensky> זה אבסורד אבל חילונים הם אלה שבחרו בנציגים שלהם שחוקקו את זה
<Rodensky> וחילונים הם הרוב הדומם ששותק על זה
<nicoco> הממ
<Reapu> הם לומדים שם דברים שאין להם קשר למציאות, חוקים של איך לתלות את המזוזה
<nicoco> שותק חלקית
<Reapu> ואנחנו משלמים על זה
<nicoco> היו כמה הפגנות לפני כמה שבועות
<Rodensky> לשבת בבית ולהתלונן על ביבי מול המסך של הטלויזיה או לעלות לצעוק אצל נתן זהבי ברדיו, זה לא נקרא "לא לשתוק"
<nicoco> אבל זה שטויות
<Rodensky> העם מטומטם - העם ישלם
<Rodensky> צריך להפגין עם ההפגנות הקוקסינליות האלה
<Reapu> אז לדור הצעיר אין כוח לזה
<Rodensky> *צריך להפסיק
<Reapu> הם פשוט הולכים מפה
<Rodensky> אם לדור הצעיר אין כוח אז הדור הצעיר יאכל זין
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא מחכה להם באירופה
<Rodensky> ואירופה גם בדרך לאבדון
<Reapu> העולם לא מתחיל ונגמר בין מטולה לאילת
<nicoco> בואו נקווה שהעולם יסתיים ב-2012
<nicoco> זה יחסוך הרבה כאב תחת
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אגב, ה־"בריחה" שלי לאיטליה בכלל לא קשורה למצב החינוך כאן
<Reapu> למישהו פה יש אזרחות אירופאית?
<Ddorda> nicoco: וזה אחד המשפטים הכי מעצבנים ששמעתי בחיים שלי
<Ddorda> Reapu: לי
<Reapu> לי יש אזרחות של הנאצים
<Ddorda> ויש לי גם נתינות בריטית
<Reapu> Ddorda של מי?
<nicoco> הלוואי עלי
<Ddorda> Reapu: של מי שאתה רוצה :)
<nicoco> הייתה יכולה להיות לי אזרחות הולנדית
<Reapu> Ddorda חחח איזה פספורט יש לך?
<nicoco> אבל מרפי חגג על העניין
<nicoco> :\
<Rodensky> אזרחות אירופאית זה מצוין כדי לטייל ולעבוד באירופה לתקופות
<Ddorda> Reapu: כמה וכמה :)
<Reapu> חחח
<Rodensky> כדי ללמוד פה באקדמיה
<Rodensky> כי זה מוזיל
<Reapu> Ddorda כמו?
<Rodensky> ולא צריך ביקורטיה
<Ddorda> Reapu: צרפתית
<Reapu> לי יש אזרחות גרמנית
<Rodensky> אבל להשתמש בזה כדי לברוח מהארץ במקום לשפר אותה, זה מה שפחדנים עושים
<Rodensky> פחדנים וזקנים
<Reapu> Ddorda ומה זה הנתינות הבריטית?
<Ddorda> Reapu: חשבתי שאמרת שיש לך פספורט נאצי
<Reapu> נאצי=גרמני
<Reapu> same shit
<Ddorda> Reapu: לבריטית אין אזרחות
<Ddorda> Reapu: ...
<Reapu> אוקי
<Reapu> אבל בתור אזרח אירופאי
<Reapu> יש לי זכויות באנגליה
<Ddorda> Reapu: לא כזה הרבה...
<Ddorda> הבריטים הם מתחסדים
<Ddorda> הם עזרו להקים את האיחוד הארופי אבל הם לא לוקחים בו יותר מדי חלק.
<Rodensky> התאהבתי בלונדון
<nicoco> אני גם רוצה אזרחות אירופית :'<
<Reapu> אני יכול לעבור לגור שם בתור בעל אזרחות גרמנית אבל
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, יום אחד תגדל וכל זה יהיה שלך (מלך האריות)
<Reapu> ולקבל זכויות שוות לא?
<Ddorda> Reapu: כן
<Ddorda> ולימודים חינם
<Rodensky> לא כל הזכויות
<Reapu> זה לא חינם Ddorda
<Ddorda> עד תואר ראשון אם אני לא טועה
<Rodensky> אחרת לא הייתה משמעות לאזרחות גרמנית לעומת בריטית
<Reapu> שום דבר לא חינם
<Ddorda> Reapu: זה לא חינם?
<Rodensky> זה לא חינם, זה על חשבון משלם המיסים, וזה בהנחה שאתה משלם מיסים, ויש הגבלה על שנים
<Ddorda> לפולנים זה חינם, לאיטלקים זה חינם
<Reapu> בגרמניה אני יודע שהם משלמים משהו כמו 750$ לסמסטר
<Rodensky> Reapu, תלוי מי
<Reapu> שזה כלום
<Reapu> כן תלוי איפה
<Reapu> כמובן
<Reapu> כל אוניברסיטה משהו אחר
<Rodensky> גם כל פקולטה זה משהו אחר
<Reapu> כן
<Rodensky> פקולטה של רפואה כללית יותר זולה מהפקולטה של רפואת שיניים, זה אומר הכל חחחחחחחח
<Reapu> Rodensky נראה לי שזה הלוואה מסובסדת שאתה מחזיר אחרכך
<Rodensky> Reapu, יש מדינות שזה לא הלוואה אלא לימודים חינם
<Rodensky> ברומניה הלימודים לא סתם חינם
<Rodensky> אתה עוד מקבל כסף על זה שאתה לומד
<Reapu> תלוי מה כמובן
<Rodensky> ואם אתה מוכיח שהמשפחה שלך מתחת למעמד סוציואקונומי מסויים
<Reapu> אבל את הכסף אתה בטח מחזיר אחרכך
<Rodensky> אז גם המשפחה שלך מקבלת כסף על זה שאתה לומד
<Reapu> ואללה
<Rodensky> כן, וואלה
<Reapu> זאת שיטה טובה
<Reapu> צריך לאמץ אותה פה בישראל אבל על מקצועות חשובים לא פלפולי גמרא
<Rodensky> זה לא הלוואה אלא המדינה לוקחת את כספי משלם המיסים ומשקיעה אותו בסטודנטים
<Rodensky> הם רואים את ההשכלה האקדמית כהשקעה לטווח ארוך
<Rodensky> לא כמקור הכנסה לטווח קצר
<Reapu> חכמים
<Reapu> גם זה כנראה אוכלוסיה מאוד חלשה האוכלוסיה שמקבלת סבסוד משפחתי אם מישהו מהם לומד
<Rodensky> לא ממש סבסוד
<Rodensky> זה סכום לא גדול
<Rodensky> אבל זה עדיף על כלום
<Reapu> זאת עדיין אוכלוסיה חלשה מאוד מן הסתם
<Rodensky> וזה מעודד גם אנשים ממעמדות נמוכים להוציא את הילדים שלהם להשכיל
<Reapu> זה טוב
<Reapu> אני בעד משהו כזה בארץ אבל למקצועות רלוונטים
<Reapu> לא תורה ותלמוד
<Rodensky> מה זה "מקצועות רלוונטים"?
<Rodensky> פה זה תקף גם לכאלה שלומדים פילוסופיה ובלשנות למשל
<Ddorda> Reapu: זה ייקח כמה עשרות שנים
<Reapu> Rodensky בכי
<Reapu> בכיף
<Rodensky> לימודי פילוסופיה זה לכאורה לא רלוונטי
<Reapu> לא זה אחלה
<Reapu> רלוונטי מאוד
<Reapu> באיזה זווית להניח את הציצית ביום שבת זה לא רללונטי
<Rodensky> זה רלוונטי מאוד
<Rodensky> אבל לא למדינה
<Rodensky> זה משהו אישי שאם מישהו רוצה ללמוד לרוחניות שלו, שיעשה את זה על חשבונו
<Rodensky> אין סיבה שמשלם המיסים יממן לו את זה
<Reapu> כן
<Reapu> בהחלט
<Reapu> זה מצב אבסורדי
<Rodensky> זה מבחינתי כאילו שילכו לממן חוגי יוגה
<Reapu> גם מבחינתי
<Rodensky> חחח זה מזכיר לי שמישהו בצבא שאל "מה זה יוגה? זה כמו גוגל?"
<Reapu> אפשר לחשב בדיוק כמה זמן יקח לכלכלה כאן לקרוס עם אחוז מחוסרי העבודה ומקבלי הקצבאות החרדיים
<Rodensky> אפילו במדינת הלכה איסלמית לא מקדישים את כספי משלם המיסים כדי לממן פרזיטים שתורתם אמונתם
<Reapu> לפי הערכה של הניו יורקר מלפני כמה חודשים עד 2045 הם גורמים כאן לכלכה לקרוס
<Rodensky> לא לא
<Rodensky> זו טעות
<Rodensky> אלה החילונים הדפוקים שמאפשרים את זה
<Rodensky> הם אלה שגורמים לכלכלה לקרוס
<Reapu> הגולם הזה קם עליהם כבר מזמן
<Rodensky> החילונים והדתיים הדפוקים שהולכים לעבוד ומשלמים מיסים ולא שורפים את השלטונות
<Reapu> החרדים לא סופרים את החילונים
<Reapu> הם יודעים שהחילונים לא יכולים לעשו ת כלום
<Rodensky> הם לא סופרים את החילונים רק בגלל שהחילונים שותקים
<Reapu> שאין להם מכנה משותף לפעול מולם
<Rodensky> הם יכולים לעשות והם מעדיפים שלא
<Rodensky> יותר קל להתלונן
<Rodensky> לאף אחד אין ביצים לקום כמו במצרים
<Rodensky> כמו באוקראינה
<Rodensky> כמו ברומניה ב89
<Rodensky> כולם מעדיפים לברוח
<Reapu> הם שיכנעו את החילונים שעליהם מופקדת האחריות להנחיל את הגישה היהודית ובכלל להגיד מה זה יהדות וערכים יהודיים במדינת ישראל
<Reapu> זה לא שהם שיכנעו זה שהחילונים מעולם לא טרחו להנחיל ערכים של נאורות משלם
<Shualdon> ששש
<Shualdon> מובארק מדבר
<Rodensky> נו ברור, בגלל זה יש לך מדינה של חילונים שאוכלים חזיר ושרימפס ונוסעים בשבת וחלקם בכלל לא מאמינים בקיומו של אל כלשהו אבל חשוב להם "צביון יהודי"
<Rodensky> ולפחות חצי מהם בכלל לא יודעים שמאייתים את זה צביון ולא ציוויון...
<Ddorda> Rodensky: העיקר שהם מנשקים מזוזות\
<Rodensky> רוב האנשים במדינה זה בכלל לא באמת חילונים אלא דתיים בלאי
<Rodensky> זה רוב חילוני בכאילו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: "מסורתיים"?
<Rodensky> בנאדם שאומר שהוא חילוני אבל מל את בנו, שומר שבת ו/או שומר כשרות וכו'
<Rodensky> זה לא מסורתיים
<Rodensky> זה חרטא
<Rodensky> "מסורתיים" זה עבודה בעיניים
<Ddorda> מה שנקרא אנשי אמצע, זה מי שמצביע לביבי :)
<Rodensky> מאמינים באלוהים ומקיימים רק את המצוות שנוח להם ובלי לדעת בכלל מה עומד מאחוריהן
<Rodensky> וקוראים לעצמם חילונים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: נו, סינקרטיזם לתפארת
<Rodensky> אין להם אפילו זהות אמיתית לדבוק בה, אז בטח שלא תהיה להם שום זהות מאוחדת לעמוד מול החרדים
<Ddorda> שילכו להיות שומרונים
<Rodensky> חרדים לא טמבלים
<Ddorda> מעולם לא חשבתי שהם טמבלים
<Ddorda> אגב, אני מאוד מעריך חרדים שעובדים
<Ddorda> באמת מאוד מעריך אותם.
<Reapu> נדיר אבל מה לעשות
<Ddorda> Reapu: לא נדיר בכלל
<Reapu> פעם ראשונה שראיתי חרדי עובד זה היה בברוקלין
<Reapu> נשבע לך
<Reapu> חנות של ספרים
<Reapu> מלאה חרדים
<Reapu> כאילו הצוות
<Ddorda> Reapu: ארה"ב זה בכלל סיפור אחר
<Rodensky> בכל העולם תראה יהודים חרדים עובדים
<Rodensky> והם משלמים מיסים
<Rodensky> רק בישראל תראה אותם מרשים לעצמם לעשות מיליון ילדים, לא לשלם מיסים ושתהיה אצלם אבטלה כל-כך גדולה
<HaimN> Reapu, אז צר לי לספר לך על כמה אנשים שאני מכיר, חרדים, שעובדים
<HaimN> בעבודה רגילה
<Ddorda> HaimN: באמת קיוויתי לשמוע את דעתך
<HaimN> אולי תסתכלו קצת על שוק העבודה
<Reapu> בכ לאופן
<Reapu> המצב שקיים הוא אבסורדי
<HaimN> Ddorda, העדפתי לא להגיב קודם
<Reapu> יש לך מדינה שמטפחת מחנה גדל והולך של טפילים ברשות התורה
<Reapu> ולא סתם, הם חותרים תחת יסודות המדינה עצמה
<Reapu> המדינה מפרנסת מאות אלפי צעירים דתיים כדי שלא יצטרכו חס וחלילה לעבוד
<HaimN> Ddorda, אף אחד לא באמת מכיר את החרדים, כמות החרדים שעובדים היא גבוהה מאוד יחסית למה שאתם חושבים
<Rodensky> ודאי
<Rodensky> זה מה שאמרתי קודם
<Ddorda> Ddorda: אני לא חשבתי אחרת
<Rodensky> מלא מהם עובדים, פשוט בשחור
<Rodensky> אז לא תראה אותם עובדים בגלוי כמו חילונים שמשלמים מיסים
<Rodensky> אבל הם עובדים
<Reapu> המדינה משלמת להם קצבאות נדיבות כדי לאפשר להם להוליד כמה שיותר ילדים
<Reapu> שברובם המכריע לא ישרתו בצבא ולא יעבדו בעצמם
<Rodensky> אני מעדיפה שלא ישרתו בצבא
<Ddorda> זה שהם לא משרתים בצבא לדעתי זה באמת לא בסדר.
<Reapu> אפשר לחשב באופן מתמטי מתי תקרוס הכלכלה, ויחד איתה מדינת-הסעד וגם הצבא המבוסס על שרות-חובה
<HaimN> Reapu, וכמה הקצבאות האלו? אתה יודע?
<Rodensky> באופן כללי אני חושבת שצריך לצמצם את צה"ל
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא קשור כרגע
<Ddorda> אני עם ליברמן בקטע הזה. מי שלא משרת בצבא או תורם למדינה בדרך אחרת לדעתי בכלל לא צריך לקבל אזרחות.
<Reapu> המחנה החרדי בישראל זה סוג של בור שסופג פנימה כל מי שמתקרב
<Rodensky> דור, איך אתה יודע מי ישרת ומי לא? וגם מי מבטיח לך שמי ששירת בצבא הוא בהכרח אזרח טוב יותר למדינה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה בהכרח לא אומר לי
<Rodensky> להתנות אזרחות בשירות צבאי זה צעד מיליטריסטי ואנטי דמוקרטי
<Rodensky> וזה אנטי חברתי
<Ddorda> זה רק אומר לי למי אכפת מהמדינה ולמי לא
<Rodensky> ואנטי כל דבר טוב שקיים
<Rodensky> דור, זה לא אומר שום דבר על אכפתיות כלפי המדינה
<Rodensky> וסלח לי, אבל עם אכפתיות לא משלמים במכולת
<Reapu> נגיד מזרחים שעלו ממדינות האסלם. המסורת הדתית הספרדית הרבה יותר סובלנית מזאת של האשכנזים. היו שם אנשים כמו הרמבם שאסר על למידים חכמים לחיות מעיסוקים הדתי וציווה עליהם לצאת ולעבוד
<Reapu> ולספרדים יש מנהגים שונים
<Reapu> והנה, כשהם הגיעו לארץ התבטלה היהדות הזאת כולה מפני האשכנזים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אגב לצמצם את צה"ל. אני חושב שבאמת צריך לתת יותר מקום לתרומה למדינה בלי קשר לצה"ל
<Reapu> ואימצו להם את הקנאות האשכנזית
<Rodensky> Reapu, +1
<Reapu> אפילו הקפוטה והמגבעת
<Reapu> הם לא היו לובשים את זה קודם
<HaimN> החרדים לא מתעניינים בספורט, ולא בהופעות, תרבות, וכדומה, כך שמשלם המיסים החרדי, ויש כאלו הרבה, בעצם משלם על דברים שהוא כלל לא מעוניין בהם, אם תברר, תגלה שבעצם עדיף לחרדים לדאוג לעצמם (משטרה טיפוח עירוני וכו') וכך הם ירוויחו יותר מכיוון שהחרדים כמעט ולא משתמש
<HaimN> ים בשירותים הכלליים של המדינה
<Reapu> הבגדים שלהם זה בגדים של מזרח אירופה
<Reapu> ש"ס משועבדת לגמרי לחרדים האשכנזים. הרב עובדיה יוסף, מתבטל בפני הרבנים הליטאיים
<Ddorda> HaimN: כמו הישובים הערבים?
<Reapu> זוכר שלפני כמה חודשים חיים אמסלם מרד ברב עובדיה?
<HaimN> Ddorda, לגבי שירות, כמה חברים שלי חרדים ניסו להתקבל לצה"ל ולא הצליחו, מכיוון שלצה"ל אין תשתית מסודרת בשבילם
<Reapu> ובמפלגה שלו?
<Ddorda> HaimN: אין פלוגות חרדיות?
<Rodensky> HaimN, מה זה אין תשתית בשבילם? מה זה השטויות האלה? למה צריך תשתיות מיוחדות עבורם?
<HaimN> Ddorda, יש אבל לא מספיק
<Rodensky> יש תשתית צבאית
<Rodensky> איזה מן דבר זה שהצבא יבנה תשתיות במיוחד בשבילם
<Rodensky> זה פאקינג צבא
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לי זה נשמע הגיוני. זה כמו שלפני כמה שנים לא קיבלו צימחונים בצבא
<Reapu> קיצור בהתחלה פה במדינה היו חרדים אשכנזים מאוד קנאים אבל הם היו מתונים בעניינים לאומיים.
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> קיבלו צמחונים
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא סירב לגייס צמחונים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ברור שלא
<Rodensky> מעולם
<HaimN> Rodensky, אבל אי אפשר לבקש מציבור לשנות את כל השקפת העולם שלו שזה אומר כשרות, שבת וכדומה רק בשביחלזה
<Rodensky> וצמחונים התגייסו למרות הקשיים
<Rodensky> והצבא לא שינה את המתקנים שלו במיוחד בשביל צמחונים
<Reapu> לא רק שהם לא חגגו את יום-העצמאות של המדינה הציונית, ולא הצדיעו לדגלם של הכופרים הציוניים - הם גם סירבו לתמוך בהרפתקאות הלאומניות של בן-גוריון, דיין ופרס
<Ddorda> אבל הם היו מאוד מצומצמים מבחינת אוכל, זה לא שהיה אוכל צמחוני במטוחד להם או משהו
<Rodensky> בסך הכל חלק מהבשר הוחלף בשניצלים שכל החיילים נהנים מהם
<moshe742> מישהו יודע איך אני יכול להתקין פלאש בצורה נורמלית על 64 ביט? אני לא מצליח
<Gargamel2> וואו על איזה דיון נפלתי
<Rodensky> דור, צמחונים לא צריכים אוכל במיוחד בשבילם אלא ירקות, אוכל הרבה יותר בסיסי מלוף ודברים כאלה וגם יותר זול
<Reapu> החרים בהתחלה התנגדו לסיפוח השטחים הכבושים - לא מתוך אהבת שלום, בגלל שיש הלכה שאוסרת על יהודים להרגיז את הגויים, שמא יבולע להם
<Rodensky> אז הצבא בשביל צמחונים קנה עוד כמה שניצלים מסויה
<Ddorda> moshe742: sudo apt-get install mozilla-flash-plugin?
<Rodensky> הצבא לא שינה מתקנים בשבילם
<Rodensky> ולא בנה מתקנים במיוחד בשבילם
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אהא
<Gargamel2> moshe742 למה הכוונה?
<Rodensky> חרדים מתנהגים כאילו שהם עושים טובה שהם מתגייסים, ובשביל זה צריך לבנות להם תשתיות במיוחד בשבילם
<Gargamel2> עידכנתי היום את הפלאש אצלי ועובד טוב (64 ביט)
<Reapu> הם יש לך 3 מערכות חינוך פה
<Gargamel2> Ddorda היי
<moshe742> Ddorda, זה לא עובד
<Reapu> הממלכתית דתית, ה"עצמאית" של החרדים האשכנזים ו"אל המעיין" של ש"ס
<Ddorda> moshe742: מוזר, זה אמור לעבוד... יש תמיכה טובה ב־64 ביט
<Shualdon> מובארק לא עוזב את השלטון עכשיו.... כל המפגינים כועסים
<Shualdon> נראה לאן זה מתפתח
<Reapu> כל השלוש האלה ממומנות ע"י המדינה לפחות ב 100% ואולי הרבה יותר
<HaimN> Rodensky, זה לא בתור טובה אלא בתור בקשה שתאפשר להם להסתדר בצבא
<moshe742> Gargamel2, אני מנסה לעדכן וזה לא מעדכן, הוא אומר שיש חבילה וירטואלית שקיימת אצלו
<Ddorda> HaimN: מה הם כבר ביקשו?
<Rodensky> HaimN, זה בלבולי מוח, באמת
<Rodensky> הם רוצים הכשרות יקרות במיוחד בשבילם כי הכשרות הצה"לית לא מספיק טובה להם
<Rodensky> הם רוצים בסיסים בלי בנות
<Rodensky> הם רוצים שהם יוכלו ללכת להתפלל במקום לעשות מטלות כמו כולם, כמו למשל נקיונות בוקר וכאלה
<Gargamel2> moshe742 היה לי משהו דומה בנייד: הייתי צריך להסיר את הפלאש ולהתקין אותו מחדש עם העידכונים
<Rodensky> שלא יצאו למבצעים צבאיים בשבת
<Gargamel2> אולי זה קשור
<HaimN> Rodensky, ולהתפלל זה נראה לך הכיף הכי גדול?
<Reapu> כל מי שהיה בצבא יודע שהרבה פתאום "חוזרים בתשובה" רק כי זה מפנה קצת זמן ונותן לך כל מני זכויות יתר
<Reapu> זה בדיוק אותו תהליך כמו בכלא
<Rodensky> HaimN, זה יותר כיף מנקיונות בוקר בצבא
<moshe742> Gargamel2, אני אנסה את זה, נראה אם זה יעבוד
<Rodensky> מלא חילונים יודעים שכדאי להצהיר שאתה דתי כדי שתלך בבוקר להתפלל במקום לעמוד למסדר
<Reapu> ברור
<HaimN> Rodensky, במצב של היום הם צריכים לקום שעה יותר מוקדם רק בשביל להתפלל
<Rodensky> HaimN, בולשיט
<Reapu> HaimN איפה שירתת?
<Rodensky> כולם צריכים לנקות
<Reapu> חחחחח
<Rodensky> ואם מישהו רוצה גם להתפלל אז שיקום מוקדם יותר
<Reapu> HaimN בן כמה אתה בכלל?
<HaimN> אני עדיין לא הגעתי לגיל שירות
<Reapu> אז על מה אתה מדבר
<HaimN> אני בן 19
<Rodensky> אם כולם יתפללו במקום לנקות אז יהיה מטונף
<Gargamel2> וואו ממש לא...
<HaimN> אבל אני מתכוון לשרת
<Reapu> יופי
<Rodensky> תאמין לי שכשאתה תשרת
<Rodensky> אם תהיה בקרבי
<Gargamel2> בטירונות אצלנו חוץ מ-2 אנשים בכיתה כולם היו דתיים
<Gargamel2> מה שאומר ששני אנשים עשו ניקיון בוקר
<Reapu> בקשקה
<Rodensky> ואתה תראה איך זה כשאתה מנקה בבוקר
<Reapu> וזאת דוגמא אחת
<Rodensky> בזמן שמישהו אחר הולך לבלות בבית הכנסת
<Rodensky> ואתה כל הזמן הפראייר התורן
<Reapu> לדבר קצת עם אלוהים
<Reapu> חשוב לנפש
<Rodensky> אתה תבין מה זה
<Gargamel2> מצד שני, טירונות 02, אז זה בטח קשור :P
<Reapu> מכבי זכתה באליפות
<Reapu> היו מכות במהלך המשחק
<HaimN> Rodensky, אז בשביל זה צריך יחידות שכולם שם דתיים
<Reapu> לא יפה בכלל
<Rodensky> HaimN, אם כולם דתיים אז מי ינקה?
<HaimN> ואז זה יתחלק בין כולם
<Rodensky> HaimN, למה שזה לא יתחלק שווה בין חילונים לדתיים?
<HaimN> Rodensky, יהיה זמן לתפילה, ואחר כך נקיון
<Rodensky> למה להקים במיוחד יחידה שכולם דתיים?
<Gargamel2> HaimN רעיון רע לדעתי. הצבא הוא כור היתוך וכך הוא צריך להישאר
<Reapu> חטיבת הלכה
<Reapu> ואו זה נשמע מצוין
<HaimN> Rodensky, מכיוון שזו הדרך היחידה לפתור את כל החיכוחים
<Rodensky> זו ממש לא הדרך
<nicoco> חולניים
<Rodensky> כי אתה בעצם אומר שצריך לבזבז כסף על יחידות שבהן כולם חרדים
<Rodensky> או שכולם דתיים
<Rodensky> או שכולם חילונים
<Rodensky> זה פאקינג צבא, לא גן ילדים
<HaimN> Reapu, תנסה לברר על הנחל החרדי ועל "שחר כחול"
<Rodensky> מה זה השטויות האלה שכל אחד עושה מה שהוא רוצה
<Rodensky> וכדי לחלוק בנטל כולם צריכים להיות דתיים
<nicoco> הדרך היחידה לפתור את החיכוחים זה שהדתיים יתבגרו
<nicoco> ויבינו שצבא זה צבא
<nicoco> אבל יודעים מה?
<nicoco> אין לי זכות דיבור
<Rodensky> בפלוגת צמ"ה שלנו היו דרוזים הלכו לבית כנסת בבוקר כדי לא לנקות
<nicoco> אני עוד קטן מדי בשביל זה
<Rodensky> אז על מה אתה מדבר בכלל
<HaimN> טוב, תשמעו, אני לא יכול לענות לכולם, וחוץ מזה אני עדיין לא מכיר את כל הנושא טוב, אבל לפני שאתם מתלהמים תנסו לחקור יותר טוב את הנושא הזה
<Rodensky> אני חקרתי את זה מספיק
<Rodensky> ראיתי בשירות הצבאי שלי מה זה פלוגה חרדית
<Rodensky> זה בזבוז כספי משלם המיסים
<nicoco> HaimN - אתה מדבר עם אנשים שעברו צבא
<HaimN> Rodensky, ושאלת חרדי על הנושא הזה?
<nicoco> הם לא צריכים לחקור את זה כבר
<Rodensky> נראה לך ששאלתי אותו? הם הרי לא מוכנים שבנות יתקרבו אפילו מקילומטר
<nicoco> בטח שלא עם חוסר צניעות שכזה
<HaimN> Rodensky, את מגזימה
<nicoco> ובלי קשר עין כמובן
<Rodensky> מספיק לי שאני ביחידה שמקבלת מהם את כל התלונות על ההכשרה הצבאית ועל זה שהנחו אותם לצאת למבצע בשבת כדי לחסל מחבל בהזדמנות היחידה שהייתה
<Rodensky> אני לא מגזימה
<Rodensky> ככה זה
<trew_> היי לכם
<Rodensky> ליחידות של חרדים בצבא אסור לבנות להתקרב
<trew_> מה נשמע?
<Rodensky> בונים להם מתקנים במיוחד בשבילם
<Rodensky> משנים מתקנים במיוחד בשבילם
<Rodensky> זה לא שירות צבאי, זה פאקינג קייטנה
<trew_> מה חדש?
<HaimN> Rodensky, כי לא רוצים שיתחילו חברויות
<nicoco> trew_ - מתלהמים על חרדים ודתיים בצבא
<Rodensky> HaimN, לא אכפת לי מה הסיבה
<trew_> אה סבבה
<Rodensky> זה הכל חירטוטים
<moshe742> Gargamel2, תודה, ההתקנה מחדש של הפלאש פתרה את הבעיה
<HaimN> Rodensky, אבל בחיי היום יום הם מדברים מצוין
<trew_> מה שקורה בדרך כלל
<Rodensky> HaimN, הם מוכנים שידריכו אותם רק בנים
<Rodensky> אבל בצבא, בהדרכה, יש בעיקר בנות
<Rodensky> הם רוצים שיגייסו בנים להדרכה במקום לקרבי
<Reapu> מדברים מעולה עם חרדים ביומים ראיתי לא מזמן בנמל תעופה חרדה הולך עם כיסוי פנים שחס וחלילה לא יראה בחורה ויעלו לו רעיונות
<Rodensky> רק בשביל שיהיה מי שידריך אותם
<Gargamel2> moshe742 שמח לשמוע, רק שזה קצת מאכזב, זה פיתרון וינדוס כזה...
<Rodensky> הם דורשים כשרויות מחמירות שלצבא הרבה יותר יקר לתת
<HaimN> Reapu, זו קבוצה קטנה וחולנית של כמה אנשים
<Rodensky> זה לא קבוצה קטנה
<Rodensky> זה הפלוגות החרדיות
<Rodensky> אנחנו טיפלנו בפלוגות האלה
<HaimN> Reapu, רוב הציבור לא כזה
<moshe742> כן, זה עזר לי פעם ושכחתי מזה
<Rodensky> הם מתנהגים בצבא כמו בשדה התעופה
<Reapu> HaimN אתה דתי
<nicoco> HaimN - תתפלא
<Reapu> ?
<HaimN> Reapu, כן
<Reapu> ישיבה?
<nicoco> אנחנו מצטערים לנפץ לך את הבועה
<HaimN> Reapu,
<HaimN> כן
<nicoco> רוב הציבור כן כזה.
<Reapu> אשכנזי?
<HaimN> Reapu, כן
<Reapu> איזה ישיבה
<HaimN> אפשר לא לענות?
<Reapu> בטח
<Rodensky> אנחנו עובדים עם חרדים
<Rodensky> זה לא היה עיסוק רק בצבא
<Rodensky> פלוגות חרדיות זה בזבוז כסף נוראי
<Reapu> היית במערכת החינוך הדתית?
<Rodensky> עדיף כבר שלא יגייסו אותם בכלל מאשר שיבזבזו כל-כך הרבה כסף על התאמות
<Reapu> HaimN למדת במערך החינוך העצמאי?
<Rodensky> עוד עושים טובה שמתגייסים לשנה וחצי במסגרת ישיבת הסדר. הם רק מסיימים את ההכשרה ואחרי שניה כבר משתחררים
<Rodensky> לא מעט מהם יוצאים לקצונה
<Rodensky> אבל אלה שלא
<Rodensky> עשו טובה למדינה
<HaimN> תראו, הציבור הזה מורכב מאוד, ולכן אף אחד בעצם לא מייצג את השני
<Rodensky> באו לשנה וחצי להראות שהנה גם הם היו בצבא
<Rodensky> HaimN, אפשר לומר את זה גם על החילונים
<HaimN> Rodensky, נכון
<HaimN> אני נגד הכללות
<Rodensky> דיי לנסות להציג את חופשי הכיפה כאנשים מורכבים ועמוקים יותר
<Rodensky> אנשים טובים יותר וכאלה
<Rodensky> אתה כמו H3r0
<Rodensky> מותר להכליל דתיים וחרדים רק מתי שזה משהו טוב לומר
<HaimN> Rodensky, גם לא
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אפילו לא נתת לו להוציא מילה מהפה
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> נתתי
<Rodensky> תקרא את הלוג
<Ddorda> קראתי
<HaimN> יש זבל בכל מקום
<Rodensky> אני לא סובלת את הגישה הזו
<Rodensky> זה מוציא לי חררה
<H3r0> Rodensky - אני כמוהו לא הוא כמוני
<Reapu> HaimN, למדת שהם היהודי הם העם הנבחר ושכל הגויים מרושעים ואנטישמים ושאלוהים הבטיח לנו את הארץ הזאת ושלאיש מלבדנו אין זכות על שעל מאדמתה?
<HaimN> Rodensky, אני מבין את הכעס, ולכן אני מציע לך לנסות לדבר עם מישהו מבינהם
<Rodensky> יצא לי כבר לדבר
<Rodensky> אנחנו עובדים מולם
<Rodensky> נכון להיום לפחות 50% מהעבודה היא מול חרדים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מסכנים אותם חרדים, אני מרחם עליהם נורא אם הם צריכים לעבור דרכך
<Rodensky> אני מעריצה אותם על האחדות החברתית מול איומים חיצוניים למרות שהם מסוכסכים מבפנים, ואני מעריצה אותם על איך שהם הצליחו לסובב ולדפוק בתחת את שאר האזרחים ולגרום להם לומר על זה תודה
<Reapu> לדעתי מבחינת הערכים הבסיסים אין הבדל בין חרדי ודתי-לאומי, אשכנזי וספרדי
<Rodensky> דור, הם מקבלים ממני המון כבוד
<Reapu> כשאני רואה בטלויזיה את "נוער הגבעות" פורעים בערבים אני כמעט לא יכול עוד להבדיל בין כל אלה
<Rodensky> הבעיה שלי זה לא איתם אלא עם החילונים שמאפשרים התנהגויות כאלה
<HaimN> טוב חברה, אני לא מצליח להקליד כל כך מהר, אבל אני רק מבקש לסיום, אל תשפטו אף אחד לפני שאתם מכירים אותו אישית
<Reapu> מקור כל הרעה הזאת היא החטא הקדמון של המדינה שלנו
<Reapu> חוסר ההפרדה בין הדת והמדינה
<Reapu> ואי ההפרדה בין דת ולאום
<Rodensky> HaimN, אי אפשר להכיר כל אחד ואחד אישית ולהתאים לכל אחד ואחד אישית את המערכת
<Rodensky> מסתכלים על הרוב ועל מגמות, על מובילי מגמות
<Rodensky> אחרת אין מקום לדיון
<Rodensky> בלתי אפשרי לדון במקרה האישי של כל חרדי וחרדי
<Reapu> שום דבר מלבד הפרדה מוחלטת בין השתיים לא יציל את ישראל מהשתלטות מוחלטת של המוטציה הדתית על המדינה
<Reapu> מה שיוביל אותנו אל עברי פי פחת
<HaimN> Rodensky, אז לכן תתיחסי לכל אחד בגישה ניטרלית עד שתכירי אותו אישית
<Rodensky> HaimN, אני נטרלית עד שמתחילים לנסות לתלות לי לוקשים על האזניים
<Rodensky> אין לי בעיה עם אנשים שמאמינים באיזו איש מסתורי בשמים שעושה חשבונות לכולם, יש לי בעיה עם זה שהם מנסים להסביר לי למה אני צריכה לממן להם את האמונה הזו ומצפים שאני אקבל את זה בשלווה ובהגיון
<Rodensky> *באיזה
<H3r0> Rodensky - משה שפט את העם במדבר לבד עד שהגיע יתרו והמליץ לו למנות שרי אלפים שרי מאות
<Rodensky> הוא היה צריך להשאיר את העם הזה במדבר
<Rodensky> שילכו לחפש מי ינענע אותם
<Reapu> Rodensky לא רק שתממני אותם במקומות מסוימים הם כופים את החוקים הדתיים שלך עליך
<Reapu> חוקים שסותרים את העקרונות הדמוקרטים
<Rodensky> Reapu, ואז הם מנסים לשכנע אותי שזה בעצם לטובתי
<H3r0> Rodensky - אני חושב שדיברתי בכבוד איתך גם כי את בנאדם וגם כי את גדולה ממני עכשיו זה כנראה ישתנה
<Rodensky> H3r0, בצ'טים לגיל אין ממש משמעות, אלא אם מדברים על התנסויות חיים מסויימות (למשל צבא)
<HaimN> טוב, אני מפסיק את הדיון, אני לא אוהב לדבר עם אנשים שמדברים בהתלהמות
<H3r0> Rodensky - לא קשור יש כבוד
<Rodensky> אני מדברת עם אנשים בכבוד עד שמתחילים עם דמגוגיה
<H3r0> אצלנו זה מה שחונכתי בגיל קטן
<H3r0> יש אנשים
<H3r0> שגדולים ממך תן כבוד
<Rodensky> אצלנו חינכו אותי לתת כבוד למי שנותן לי כבוד
<HaimN> אני לא דיברתי על החילונים אפילו פעם אחד בכל הדיון הזה
<H3r0> Rodensky - אני ירקתי לך בפנים?
<Rodensky> ולהתייחס אלי כמו אל חמור שצריך לדפוק אותו בתחת רק בגלל שאני חילונית
<Rodensky> ולהסביר לי שזה לטובתי
<Rodensky> אפילו שזה בנימוס
<Rodensky> זו חוצפה ממדרגה ראשונה
<Rodensky> וזה מעליב מאאוד
<H3r0> Rodensky - אבא שלי משלם מיסים בדיוק כל אחד והוא היה ביחידה בצבא שהלוואי שכל הקרביים היו עושים מה שהוא עשה
<HaimN> Rodensky, אני לא חושב שפגעתי בך בכל הדיון הזה, בינתיים זה היה הפוך
<Rodensky> "דיפלומט טוב הוא דיפלומט שמסביר לך ללכת לעזאזל בצורה כל-כך מנומסת, שזה ממש גורם לך לרצות לעשות את זה"
<Rodensky> HaimN, אתה פגעת בי עם כל ההסברים שלך למה צריך להתאים את המערכת הצבאית לחרדים
<Rodensky> למה צריך לבנות ולשנות מתקנים צבאיים בעלויות גבוהות רק בשביל חרדים
<Rodensky> למה חילונים צריכים ללכת לנקות ודתיים לא
<Rodensky> למה חילוני צריך לעמוד למסדר ולצאת למבצע מסוכן בשבת וחרדי לא
<Rodensky> זה פוגע גם כשאתה אומר את זה מאוד בנימוס
<H3r0> Rodensky - נתון מאוד מעניין רוב המפקדים בצבא הקרביים הם דתיים
<nicoco> Rodensky: +1
<HaimN> Rodensky, כשתפסיקי לקשקש על זה שדתיים לא מנקים אני אמשיך לדבר, כל הקרובים שלי דתיים וכולם שירתו שירות מלא
<HaimN> אבא שלי עדיין במילואים
<H3r0> HaimN - בדיוק כמו אצלי
<nicoco> :|
<Rodensky> H3r0, HaimN אני מדברת על חרים
<Rodensky> *חרדים
<Rodensky> לא על דתיים
<Rodensky> דתיים חופשי משרתים בצבא ועובדים ומשלמים מיסים
<H3r0> Rodensky - אבל את מכלילה את שניהם כאחד
<nicoco> HaimN - אתם לא מקשיבים, מה?
<H3r0> זה ההבדל
<Rodensky> הם קורבנות למצב הזה לא פחות מאשר חילונים
<Rodensky> H3r0, אני לא מכלילה אותם ביחד
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Rodensky> אני מדברת על חרדים
<H3r0> <H3r0> Rodensky - משה שפט את העם במדבר לבד עד שהגיע יתרו והמליץ לו למנות שרי אלפים שרי מאות
<H3r0> <Rodensky> הוא היה צריך להשאיר את העם הזה במדבר
<H3r0> <Rodensky> שילכו לחפש מי ינענע אותם
<Rodensky> נכון
<H3r0> לא יודע אני רואה כאן התיחסות לשני הזרמים
<Rodensky> תראה איך העם הזה מתנהג
<Rodensky> אמרתי העם
<HaimN> ומה אם אני אספר לך על בן דוד שלי שמשרת מלא?
<Rodensky> זה כולל חילונים, כולל כולם
<H3r0> =/
<Rodensky> אין פה צורך באבחנות לזרמים
<H3r0> תהי יציבה
<Rodensky> היית מעדיף שאני אגיד לך שהכוונה שלי גם לחילונים וגם לחרדים וגם לדתיים?
<H3r0> הכי קל זה להגיד זה אשם
<Rodensky> אתה לא רואה את זה כעם שלם?
<Rodensky> אני יציבה, מאוד יציבה
<H3r0> לפי הדיבור שלך לא
<Rodensky> כן כן
<Rodensky> רד לפסים אישיים
<H3r0> תסלחי לי אבל ממה שאני מבין כרגע ממש לא
<HaimN> Rodensky, אני אשמח לדבר איתך שוב כשתהיי רגועה, בינתיים אני פורש, ואני מקווה שאת לא נפגעת, אבל אני נפגעתי
<H3r0> את לא אמרת מה זה עם
<Rodensky> כשלאנשים שמאמינים ברוחות רפאים נגמר מה לומר
<Rodensky> הם פונים לשני טיעונים
<Rodensky> 1. לא מתאימה להם השפה
<H3r0> ולזה התכוונתי בלפי הדיבור
<Rodensky> 2. לא מתאים להם שהצד השני לא רגוע
<H3r0> אחלה
<Rodensky> זה שיטות של מסיונרים, לא של אנשים הגיוניים
<Interruptus> הופה
<H3r0> לא יודע מה זה מסיונרים שאת מדברת עליהם
<Interruptus> יש פה שיח מענין
<H3r0> היה
<H3r0> הופה הצלחתי
<Rodensky> אגב, היום בדלת הופיעו לי שוב עדי יהווה
<Rodensky> כאלה קרציות
<H3r0> אה?
<Rodensky> אחרי שהם מסיימים לצלצל באינטרקום אלף פעם בחומס נימוס
<Rodensky> הם משאירים את הספאם שלהם בתיבת הדואר
<Reapu> היתי בקורס דידקטיקה בטכניון ולמדה גם שם סטודנטית דתייה מטוערת בכיסוי ראש שהפוני מבצבץ
<Reapu> קיצור אחד ההסטודנטים הציג מערך שיעור בנושא החשמונאים
<Reapu> תוך כדי המצגת, הוא הזכיר שסיפור פך השמן אינו עובדה היסטורית
<Rodensky> זה יותר גרוע מהחרדים שאורבים לחיילים מחוץ לקריה עם פלאיירים של "אפרת"
<Reapu> כרפלקס בלתי מותנה הגיבה הסטודנטית הדתייה בקול רם וכועס "איך אתה מבטל ככה את חז"ל?"
<Rodensky> חרדים לפחות לא באים אלי הבייתה ולא מספימים לי את הדואר
<Reapu> הסטודנט היה נבוך לאללה
<H3r0> Rodensky - יותר טוב אנשים שהולכים למחסומים וירוקים וזורקים אבנים על חיילים?
<Rodensky> מה יש להיות נבוך
<Reapu> והוא הרגיש צורך להתנצל על זה שהיא נפגעה מעובדה היסטורית שהוא ציין
<HaimN> Rodensky, זה משהו עם פדרחלין?
<Rodensky> H3r0, הדפוקים האלה לא יותר טובים
<Rodensky> HaimN, משהו עם מה?
<H3r0> אז מי טוב?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: בוקר טוב
<HaimN> היה כתוב בפתק פדרחלין?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> לא טרחתי לקרוא את הפתק
<Interruptus> בוקר טוב בנות
<HaimN> כי יש קבוצה כזו של אנשים מסוממים
<Rodensky> H3r0, אנשים שחיים את חייהם כפי שטוב להם בלי לכפות על אחרים ובלי לסכן אחרים
<Rodensky> והדפוקים שזורקים אבנים על חיילים מסכנים את החברה לא פחות מאשר פרזיטים עם פיאות
<H3r0> לצערי לא ראיתי מדינה כזאת
<Reapu> Rodensky מה שאני אומרים זה שאנשי הדת - גם הסרוגי- מיחסים לחז"ל רצינות וידע רב תחומי. והם לא ירשו לעצמם לבקר את מה שהם אומרים
<HaimN> Rodensky, הם מנסים להפיץ את עצמם בכל מיני שיטות
<Rodensky> HaimN, מבחינתי כל אחד שבא אלי ומבטיח לי "גאולה" מהחילוניות שלי ופשוט מניח שלא טוב עם החילוניות שלי
<H3r0> HaimN - בדיוק מה שאני הבנתי בזמן האחרון הם עושים דברים כדי לקבל פרסום
<Rodensky> זה אדם שמפיץ שטויות
<HaimN> Rodensky, מילה מוזרה כזו, משהו כמו פדרחלין
<Rodensky> וזה סתם מעצבן נורא שבנאדם שם לי ספאם בתיבת הדואר
<Rodensky> אגב
<Rodensky> סגרו את בית הבושת
<Rodensky> ומאז כמות המבקרים בכנסייה ירדה משמעותית
<Rodensky> כמעט כמו לתקופה שלפני שפתחו את בית הבושת
<Interruptus> הו יא
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> התוודות
<Reapu> HaimN, אתה עוד כאן?
<Rodensky> האמת לא הפריע לי הבורדל
<Rodensky> היה שקט
<Rodensky> לא הפריעו לאף אחד ולא הסתובבו בשכונה טיפוסים דפוקים
<HaimN> Reapu, כן
<Rodensky> בימי ראשון הלקוחות היו הולכים לכנסייה ממול
<Reapu> אפשר לפנות פרטי?
<Interruptus> כשגרתי בת"א מול הדירה שלי היתה "דירה דיסקרטית" של צמד סטונדטיות באת"א
<Interruptus> היו עושות שם השלמת הכנסה
<Rodensky> יש לי ברחוב גם מכון רומנו-קתולי
<Rodensky> בית ספר לכמורה עצום ומרשים
<HaimN> Reapu, כן
<Rodensky> אני רוצה בית שנראה כמו הבית ספר הזה
<Rodensky> רק שהילדים שלי ייראו יותר טוב מכמרים
<Rodensky> שנה שעברה בנו שם מזבח מרשים
<Rodensky> בחג המולד זה היה מחזה מרהיב
<Rodensky> שיחזירו את בית הבושת. זה היה טוב גם למכולת השכונתית. לקוחות במאנצ'יז היו הולכים לשם לקנות סיגריות ונקניק ואז הולכים להתפלל. כולם היו מרוצים
<Interruptus> שמעי
<Interruptus> זה צדק
<Interruptus> ככה מתפרנסים
<Interruptus> אקו-סיסטם  פינאנסי
<Rodensky> אתה יודע שבתקופה שבית הבושת היה פעיל, היו הרבה פחות צוענים בשכונה?
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת אם זה בגלל שאיכשהו דאגו להעיף אותם לטובת הלקוחות או שהם פשוט היו מבלים בבית הבושת כל הזמן
<Rodensky> אבל עובדתית היה ואקום של צוענים בשכונה
<Interruptus> יכול להיות שהם חיפשו מקומות נטושים
<Interruptus> ובגלל שהיה עודף של אנשים
<Interruptus> זה כמו איזור לחץ גבוה
<Interruptus> שדוחף אותם החוצה
<Interruptus> לאיזורים שיש בהם לחץ נמוך
<Rodensky> אם יש מלא אנשים ועוד כאלה שיש להם כסף לבורדל הזה, היית מצפה שצוענים ישלחו את הילדים שלהם לכייס
<Rodensky> בשביל זה הם מלכתחילה יוצאים מהשכונות שלהם
<Rodensky> אולי הם פחדו שהילדים שלהם יתחילו לבזבז כסף על זונות חחחחח
<Interruptus> יש מצב
<Interruptus> או ידביקו את כל המשפחה בסיפיליס
<Reapu> אני צריך לעצב אתר קטנצ'יק ממש מהר יש רעיונות לקודים חופשיים שאפשר להשתמש ולעשות משהו נחמד?
<Ddorda> Reapu: קודקים?
<Ddorda> קודקים בשביל אתר...?
<Reapu> קודים*
<Rodensky> Interruptus, זה צוענים. סיפיליס קטן עליהם. זה כמו לאיים עליך עם עקיצת יתוש :)
<Interruptus> חח גדול
<Reapu> איפה אני משיג קודים חינמיים בשביל לעשות אתר קטנצ'יק בזריזות?
<Rodensky> הם נראים כמו ג'וקים, מתרבים כמו ג'וקים, ועושה רושם שהם גם שורדים ככה מתקפות גרעיונות... שזה מסביר למה הבגדים שלהם תמיד כאלה זוהרים
<Rodensky> אני קוראת לצבע של החצאיות שלהן galben radiatie
<Rodensky> "צהוב קרינה"
<Rodensky> יש גם צהוב מרקר
<Reapu> Ddorda אני צריך מאגר של קוד חינמי
<Reapu> משהו מגניב
<Rodensky> אין לגוגל איזה קודים שהם שיחררו לצורך העניין?
<Reapu> מה ז"א?
<Interruptus> אגב הכנתי היום ריבת עגבניות שרי
<Gargamel2> פלאגינים של jQuery?
<Interruptus> טעים רצח
<Rodensky> Interruptus, אני מפנטזת על חצילים עוד מאתמול
<Rodensky> לא תפתה אותי עם עגבניות
<Rodensky> איך שאני חוזרת הבייתה אני מתנפלת על כמה חצילים
<Ddorda> Reapu: Drupal, Joomla
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> מערכות CMS אחרות
<Reapu> לא צריך CMS
<Reapu> זה יותר מדי
<Reapu> TOO MUCH
<Reapu> צריך לעשות פרופיל קטן זה הכל
<Interruptus> יש ריבה מחצילים קטנים
<Reapu> גלריה של תמונות
<Rodensky> Reapu, אז למה להתעסק עם קודים, אין איזה משהו בסיגנון של גאוסיטיס כדי לבנות אתר קטן?
<Rodensky> Interruptus, אני רוצה חצילים נטו. לא ריבה. חלק אני אטגן, חלק בתנור וחלק קלייה על האש
<Reapu> Rodensky יש היום כל מני טמפליטים יפים
<Reapu> השאלה אם מישהו מכיר
<Reapu> מאגר
<Reapu> שטובים גם עם עברית
<Gargamel2> מה רמת היעד שלך בבניית אתרים?
<Gargamel2> *הידע
<Rodensky> ארררררג
<Rodensky> העם דורש פירמוט
<Interruptus> פירמוצ
<Rodensky> אם גם ארצ' תתקע ככה על המחשב הזה אז אני אפעיל אחריות או אשבור אותו ואקנה חדש
<Reapu> Gargamel2 בניתי כבר אתרים בחיים
<Gargamel2> אתה עובד עם ספריות JS?
<llcj> היי, חסרים לי מרכיבים בשביל להכין את זה. מה לעשות http://www.rayandterry.com/wellness_information.asp?section=Ray+and+Terry%27s+Kitchen&question=240
<llcj> ?
<Reapu> כן Gargamel2
<Gargamel2> Reapu אז מה השאלה בעצם? למצוא פלאגין שעושה את מה שאתה רוצה?
<Reapu> מאגר של פלאגינים
<Gargamel2> גוגל?
<llcj> מישהו יכול לעזור לי לעזאזל?
<llcj> אתם ממש טיפשים
<Gargamel2> llcj וואו זה עושה חשק לעזור לך
<Interruptus> הממ אחלה מרק
<Interruptus> מאוד אוהב נזיד תירס
<Interruptus> מלא בגבינה
<llcj> טוב אני מבין שאין מרק. אני הולך לשמוע מוזיקה אחרת במערכת
<HaimN> Ddorda, אתה כאן?
<HaimN> אני רואה ששמת לינק לפורומים הישנים באתר החדש
<HaimN> לא כדאי לשלב אותם בדרובל (אבל להשאר עם PHPBB) ולנעול אותם?
<Ddorda> HaimN: התקווה היא שבקרוב נצליח להשתמש בהם בדרופל או בתיאום טוב יותר
<Ddorda> לכן הם עדיין פתוחים
<HaimN> אוקי
<Gargamel2> Ddorda, מה עם גישה לוויקי הישן?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: צודק, עוד לא טיפלתי בזה
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: שנייה נראה מה אני יכול לעשות
<Reapu> כולכם משתמשים בדרופל?
<Gargamel2> איך אתה מתכנן לטפל בזה? להוציא את כל הערכים לקובץ טקסט?
<Reapu> עבדתם עם דרופל בנקודה כו או אחרת בחיים?
<Ddorda> Reapu: אני כן
<Ddorda> זה היה המקצוע שלי איזה שנה וחצי
<Reapu> מקצוע!?
<Reapu> הסבר נמק והבא דוגמאות
<Ddorda> l10n
<Reapu> איך דרופל הופך למקצוע?
<Reapu> היית מתקין לרשתות דרופל?
<Ddorda> Reapu: במקרה יצא דרופל
<Ddorda> Reapu: ...
<Ddorda> Reapu: l10n
<Reapu> מה זה
<Reapu> ??
<HaimN> http://l10n.openoffice.org/
<HaimN> אני צודק?
<Reapu> מה זה אמור להיות
<Ddorda> l10n = Localization
<Reapu> עשית לוקליזציה לדרופל?
<Reapu> לעברית?
<Gargamel2> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: רגע, אני לא 100% כאן, אבל אני עובד על זה
<Gargamel2> Ddorda אני לא לוחץ, אני פשוט רוצה ללכת לישון עוד מעט ואני לא יודע מה אתה אומר
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: יש לי את המייל שלך נכון?
<Gargamel2> Ddorda כן
<Ddorda> אני אשלח לך במייל
<Gargamel2> אתה מוציא את הערכים לקובץ אקסל?
<Gargamel2> Ddorda טוב, מה שלא יהיה, אני צריך ללכת לישון. לילה טוב
<eliran> מישהוא יכול לעזור לי בבעיה עם האובונטו?
<eliran> יש פה מישהוא בכלל?
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-11
<Reapu> למי יש פה אתרים?
<Reapu> איפה אתם מארחים אותם?
<H3r0> אני רק עובד עם אחסונים חינמים
<H3r0> ותמיד הם בועטים אותי חחחח
<Ddorda> Reapu: Ubuntu-il.org :)\
<Ddorda> אני בניתי, אבל הוא לא שלי
<Ddorda> גם האתר הקודם ד"א
<Ddorda> שגם אותו בניתי והוא היה אפילו עוד פחות שלי
<i-pink> hii
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> 6 בבוקר
<trew_> שבת שלום לכולם
<serfus> שבת שלום trew_
 * sss is bored
 * sss quits
<elujb> אפשר עזרה?!
<serfus> elujb, אהלן
<serfus> מה הבעיה?
<elujb> יש אתר שמלמד עשר אצבעות
<elujb> תתוכנה
<elujb> לימוד הקלדה מהירה.
<serfus> אני לא מבין את השאלה
<elujb> יש אתר שמלמד הקלדה בצורה מהירה?
<serfus> לא שאני מכיר, חיפשת בגוגל?
<elujb> אפשר מילות לחיפוש
<serfus> אתה מחפש באנגלית או בעברית?
<elujb> בעברית
<one> שלום
<one> אפשר סיוע קטן בהתקנה של mono?
<Ddorda> serfus: כאן?
<serfus> Ddorda, כן, אבל אני זז ממש עוד מעט
<Ddorda> לא נורא, נדבר בשמחות :)
<sultan2> איפה שימי?
<Ddorda> לא יודע
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-12
<reapuz> hi
<asw3> heil
<reapuz> anybody knows of a FREE webhosting service i can test my scripts on?
<reapuz> that support php
<reapuz> and has a mail client
<reapuz> serv
<Ddorda> reapuz: scripts? like an open shell
<reapuz> php
<reapuz> i want to try it from a server
<Ddorda> well, there aren't much free services that will also let you an open hand for weird scripting
<reapuz> see how it works
<reapuz> sucks
<reapuz> i mean
<reapuz> im sure i could register for something like geocities
<reapuz> but pff
<Ddorda> isn;t geocities closed?
<reapuz> are they still alive?
<asw3> install Apache on your machine .. and try..
<reapuz> i dont know :D
<Ddorda> sucks indeed. the best solution is to buy an VPS
<reapuz> asw3 i installed apache
<reapuz> and phpadmin
<reapuz> and i want to test it on a server now
<Ddorda> reapuz: why did you do that for gods sake
<Ddorda> ?
<reapuz> why did i do what
<asw3> so what the problem to run it and check?
<Ddorda> installed phpmyadmin
<reapuz> asw3 i already checked
<reapuz> it cleared
<reapuz> now i want to test it on a server
<asw3> so what is your aim?
<asw3> f
<reapuz> Ddorda no particular reason
<reapuz> it came in a package
<reapuz> phpmyadmin +apache+mysql
<asw3> if you checked it so what the problem right now?
<reapuz> whats the VPS thing Ddorda
<Ddorda> reapuz: Virtual Private Server
<reapuz> like a webhosting account>?
<Ddorda> which means you have a linux virtual machine just for you
<Ddorda> full access etc.
<reapuz> not just for webhosting?
<reapuz> how much are they more or less
<reapuz> godaddy offers 10 gb webhosting package that costs 5$ a month for 24 months
<reapuz> thats crazy
<Ddorda> reapuz: 20$/month
<reapuz> thats crazy
<Ddorda> reapuz: try Linode
<reapuz> how many gb's ?
<Ddorda> a lot
<reapuz> 16?
<reapuz> thats nothing
<reapuz> 16b for 20$ a month?
<reapuz> thats crazy
<reapuz> 16gb is not worth 20 today out of the store
<Ddorda> reapuz: it is not a webhosting
<reapuz> i get it
<reapuz> think about godaddy's offer tho
<reapuz> 5$ for 10gb space
<reapuz> thats really expensive
<reapuz> and thats if you sign up for a year
<reapuz> for 5$ a month that is
<Ddorda> reapuz: if you want simething just for few hours for cheap
<reapuz> i just want to try somethings
<reapuz> not more than 2 minutes
<asw3> run it on your computer and try it with another pc
<asw3> its the best thing for you
<reapuz> i think google really needs to start giving away free VPS
<reapuz> or whatever you call it
<reapuz> like couple of gigs each
<reapuz> its nothing for them
<reapuz> become the only webhosting service :d
<reapuz> Ddorda how do you know about these guys?
<reapuz> linode?
<reapuz> have you ever been their customer?
<reapuz> what cellphone do u guys have
<Ddorda> reapuz: friends
<Ddorda> all my sysadmin friends suggest about them
<Ddorda> reapuz: OpenMojo
<Ddorda> Moko*
<Ddorda> g2g
<Ddorda> gnight
<Ddorda> reapuz: Linode is mostly get published from mouth to ear, they don't advertise much
<Ddorda> however, if you don't believe me, you're more than welcomed to go to their channel and ask people why they chose Linode.
<Ddorda> i'm sure you'll get enough answers :)
<Ddorda> reapuz: irc://irc.oftc.net:6667/#linode
<liel> בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> בוקר נורא :(
<nady> בוקר
<nady> ?
<nicoco> nady - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPwqil82hRQ
<nady> אפשר לעשות התקנה על התקנה
<avishai> ‏היי Ddorda מה המצב
<avishai> ‏אני רוצה לברר איתך משהו
<reapuz> hi
<nady> דור
<Ddorda> ?
<nady> מה איתך
<nady> יש חומר?
<reapuz> Ddorda הי
<Ddorda> reapuz: vhh
<nady> איך אני שולח סקיפ לטלפון
<nady> דור
<Ddorda> nady: אתה צריך לקנות מהם זמן אוויר
<nady> מה?
<nady> אי אפשר להוריד?
<nady> איך אני מסדר תדפדפן זה משגע אותי
<nady> למה אחרי עידכון כאילו יש לי פעמיים אובנטו במחשב
<nady> דור פרטי שניה?
<nady> עסוק?
<nady> h
<nady> יש מישהו
<moshe742> כן
<nady> 1.89
<nady> הגראב
<moshe742> אוקי, זה הגראב החדש, כנס ל-etc/grub.d, איזה קבצים יש לך שם?
<nady> טרמינל
<moshe742> הפקודה בטרמינל?
<moshe742> ls /etc/grub.d
<nady> זה רשם שני שורות
<moshe742> מה הפלט?
<nady> לירשום הכל
<moshe742> כן
<nady> a@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/grub.d 00_header        10_linux  20_linux_xen   30_os-prober  41_custom 05_debian_theme  10_lupin  20_memtest86+  40_custom     README a@ubuntu:~$
<nady> ?
<moshe742> יש לך כמה דברים מוזרים פה, דבר ראשון יש לך פעמיים את המס' 10
<moshe742> דבר שני יש לך את המס' 41, זה אומר ששיחקת עם הקבצים כנראה בעבר
<moshe742> נסה לשנות את 10_lupin למס' נניח 11 ותגיד אם זה שינה משהו וכו'
<nady> מה כוונה שיחקתי
<moshe742> אתה יצרת קבצים בדרך כל שהיא ו/או שינית אותם במהלך העבודה שלך במערכת
<nady> עשיתי עידכון לא טוב?
<moshe742> לא קשור לעידכון בכלל
<nady> מופיע לי פעמיים אובנטו
<moshe742> לדוגמה אצלי אין שום דבר במס' 41 או פעמיים 10
<moshe742> זה נורמלי, יש לך כמה קרנלים וכל אחד מאפשר להפעיל את המערכת אז זה מופיע כאילו יש לך יותר מאחד
<moshe742> אתה יכול לנקות את זה עם autoclean למשל
<nady> איך מגיעים לקיצורי מיקלדת עבור בחירת שפה
<moshe742> אתה על עברית או אנגלית?
<nady> עיברית
<moshe742> מערכת>העדפות>קיצורי מקלדת
<moshe742> אם אני לא טועה
<nady> ניגמר ההורדה שלך?
<nady> מה זה אוטו קלין
<moshe742> כן, אני אשב על זה יותר מאוחר, אני עוד צריך ללמוד סטטיסטיקה:(
<moshe742> זה מנקה את כל מה שלא צריך, בהנחה והמערכת שלך עולה כמו שצריך מהקרנל הכי חדש זה בטוח לעשות את זה
<nady> יש לך דיסקים בבית
<moshe742> כן
<nady> איך מפעילים
<moshe742> את מה?
<nady> אוטו קלין
<moshe742> מהטרמינל
<nady> בטרמינל?
<moshe742> כן
<nady> לירשום פשוט?
<moshe742> אם אני זוכר נכון אז כן
<nady> לא מוצא
<moshe742> אוקי, אני חושב שהבנתי מה הבעיה, תריץ את הפקודה sudo apt-get clean
<nady_> t,v
<nady_> אתה פה
<moshe742> fi
<moshe742> כן
<nady_> עסוק
<nady_> מה זה כאילו איך אני בודק מה אני?
<moshe742> לא הבנתי, עזוב, אני רוצה ללמוד קצת ובמנוחה אני אשתדל לעזור לך
<Ddorda> avishai: חיפשת אותי?
<Ddorda> serfus: כאן?
<avishai> ‏ וואו
<avishai> ‏זה היה מזמן
<Ddorda> כן.. חזרתי אליך ולא ענית לי :)
<avishai> ‏אוקיי, סליחה
<avishai> ‏בכל אופן, שלחתי לך פאטצ' במייל
<Ddorda> avishai: אני רואה אותו בדיוק :)
<Ddorda> avishai: תגיד, לפי מה עובד זיהוי הכתובת?
<trew_> היי לכם
<Ddorda> www? http://? ://?
<Ddorda> trew_: היי
<trew_> שבוע טוב
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏מזהה 3-4 אותיות אנגליות שאחריהם  :// ואז שם DNS
<avishai> ‏אתה יכול להסתכל על הREGEX
<avishai> ‏בכל אופן
<Ddorda> avishai: אני עוד אסתכל על זה, פשוט אני חייב לטוס עוד מעט
<avishai> ‏תעבור על זה ותראה שזה מה שרצית
<avishai> ‏בלי קשר, מה רצית שאני בהובורג?
<avishai> ‏^אעשה
<Ddorda> avishai: תמיכה בפרוטוקול חיבור הזה שלהם
<avishai> ‏תזכיר לי איזה פרוטוקול?
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אבדוק
<Ddorda> בעיקרון מה שאני עושה כדי לבדוק זה מריץ את הבוט לוגינג (לא soombot)
<Ddorda> שהוא גם מדפיס על המסך מעקב
<Ddorda> trew_: תגיד, יש מצב לעוד כתבה? :)
<Ddorda> avishai: :O
<Ddorda> מסתבר שהבאן ירד
<Ddorda> טוב, אבל זה משהו שבכל זאת כדאי לסדר
<Ddorda> שלא יקרה פעם שנייה
<Ddorda> avishai: tor-sasl
<avishai> ‏אוקיי
<Ddorda> freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<trew_> Ddorda: יכול להיות
<trew_> אם כי אני צריך לשבת לעשות שיעורים ועבודה בתלת מימד
<Ddorda> avishai: אגב, עשית במקרה שאת הסימן כיווניות הוא ישים רק לעברית?
<trew_> ומגיע לי מזל טוב קבלתי עבודה
<Ddorda> trew_: סחטיין
<Ddorda> מזל טוב
<trew_> אז נראה איפה אני דוחף עוד כתבה
<avishai> ‏כן
<Ddorda> avishai: סבבה, תודה
<trew_> תודה תודה
<avishai> ‏למרות שאני חושב שצריך קונספט אחר לגמרי
<Ddorda> avishai: כלומר? דבר אלי
<Ddorda> :)
<avishai> ‏כלומר להוסיף סימני כיווניות בתחילת כל בלוק שפה
<avishai> ‏לא רק בתחילת שורה
<avishai> ‏כי נניח אתה עובר שפה באמצע משפט?
<avishai> ‏או למשל יש לך איזה technical term?
<avishai> ‏או URL ארוך?
<avishai> ‏הקוד כרגע מנחש את השפה הדומיננטית לפי מספר אותיות
<avishai> ‏אם כבר לעבוד בגישה הזו אז עדיף לספור מילים
<Ddorda> avishai: את זה שינית אבל, לא?
<Ddorda> כן, זה נשמע הגיוני, אתה צודק
<Ddorda> אבל באמת שינית את זה, לא?
<Ddorda> אגב, מה זאת אומרת ,בלוק שפה", לפי מה אתה יודע מה בלוק ומה סתם שתי מילים?
<avishai> ‏לא שיניתי את עניין ספירת האותיות
<Ddorda> יש על זה ערך ממש מעניין בוויקיפדיה
<avishai> ‏רק ביטלתי את הסימן כיווניות בתחילת אנגלית
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<avishai> ‏ובלוק שפה זה קבוצת מילים באותה שפה
<Ddorda> אמ.. אז מבחינתי אפשר לשנות, אני תמיד מוכן לנסות גישות חדשות
<Ddorda> מכמה מילים? 3?
<avishai> ‏אוקיי, אני אנסה את זה
<Ddorda> תודה :)
<avishai> ‏שאלה טובה
<avishai> ‏צריך לנסות עד שנגיע לערך סביר
<Ddorda> תחפש בוויקיפדיה על BiDi
<Ddorda> יש ערך ממש מעניין
<avishai> ‏אוקיי
<Ddorda> טוב, אני חייב לזוז
<avishai> ‏ביי
<Ddorda> שבוע טוב
<Ddorda> avishai: ותודה רבה!
<avishai> ‏בכיף
<trew_> Ddorda: יש לך טעות בכתבה
<Ddorda> ?
<trew_> כי לגרסה 10.04 לא תצא גרסת RC
<Ddorda> איפה כתבתי 10.04?
<trew_> בכתבה
<trew_> כנס תראה
<Ddorda> טופל, תודה
<Ddorda> חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> להת'
<trew_> היי חברים
<trew_> למישהו יש מושג איך בווינדוס מפעילים את מנהל הפרופילים של פיירפוקס?
<trew_> firefox --profile?
<nady> nh
<nady> מי פה
<Oi3pRNnX> אני
<david__> היי משהו פה יש לי שאלה בנושא wordpress
<avihay> I'm here, but I havn't a clue about worldpress :-<
<david__> טוב תודה :-)
<avihay> Hi, I have a broken kubuntu 10.04, and I've decided to replace it with a fresh kubuntu 10.10. I've already readyed a usb stick with the installation. I wonder if I could get some help and tips for the installation. some of the issues are: how do I get a list of manually installed packages, so that I can reinstall them, how well will my encripted privet folder fare after the installation? do I start useing grub2? I think it's best if most of my filesystem
<avihay> would remain EXT3, especially because of the long time it takes to process the package information.
<WinSupport> שלום
<avihay> hi
<WinSupport> תגידו יש אנטי וירוס שמגן על המחשב במערכת אובנטו בכלל?
<WinSupport> ?
<trew__> WinSupport: למה אתה צריך אחד כזה?
<IdoSC> אהלן אנשים
<trew__> היי לך
<WinSupport> סתם שואל
<IdoSC> יש לי שאלה. התקנתי אובונטו 10.10 באנגלית. איך אני יכול לראות כתוביות אס-אר-טי בנגן הוידאו טוטם?
<IdoSC> (srt, totem)
<IdoSC> כרגע הכתוביות מופיעות בג'יבריש
<trew__> תפתח אותם עם בכתבן של גנום
<trew__> ושתמור את הקובץ בקידוד UTF-8
<trew__> תפעיל את הקובץ החדש
<trew__> WinSupport: יש אנטי וירוס
<trew__> יש אפילו כמה
<WinSupport> אנטי וירוס טוב?
<david__> משהו אולי מבין בוורפרס
<trew__> אבל הם ניצרכים רק אם המחשב שלך שותף ברשת חלונות או שהוא מריץ אתרים של משתמשי חלונות
<trew__> אין צורך בלינוקס למערכת עצמה לאנטי וירוס
<trew__> IdoSC: עובד?
<IdoSC> תודה על העזרה, אבל לא
<IdoSC> וזה מופיע בג'יבריש גם בכתבן
<trew__> אני משתמש בעיקרון עם VLC
<WinSupport> שיהיה פה אנטי וירוס
<WinSupport> אבל משהו ששומר טוב
<WinSupport> ומגן
<trew__> IdoSC: ואחרי שאתה משנה את הקידוד זה לא מראה את זה בעברית?
<WinSupport> משהו הכי טוב למערכת 10.4
<IdoSC> לא
<trew__> WinSupport: אתה לא צריך אנטי וירוס
<trew__> אין לו ממה להגן עליך
<IdoSC> אני אנסה להתקין את VLC יותר מאוחר
<WinSupport> איך אתה יודע בכלל
<IdoSC> אני מתקין כרגע וויין, ומשום מה אני לא יכול להתקין 2 תוכנות בו זמנית באובונטו
<trew__> תעשה סיבוב ברשת עם המילים לינוקס ואנטי וירוס
<trew__> IdoSC: אתה יכול רק תסמן כמה תוכנות שאתה רוצה מלכתחילה
<trew__> WinSupport: קראתי הרבה ברשת
<IdoSC> אני מתקין את מה שאמרתי דרך הטרמינל...וזה כבר אחרי 50 אחוז...בעייתי קצת כרגע
<trew__> אתה מוזמן לעשות כמוני
<trew__> אה אוקי אז תחכה קצת
<WinSupport> לא יודע
<WinSupport> שאלתי שאלה פשוטה
<IdoSC> http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/60208
<WinSupport> צריך אנטי וירוס
<WinSupport> ועם לא
<WinSupport> אז למה
<IdoSC> בשבילך WinSupport
<WinSupport> מה בישבילי
<IdoSC> תקרא את הלינק שנתתי קודם
<trew__> הלינק למעלה
<WinSupport> אין לי מושג אנגלית
<trew__> תרגם בגוגל
<trew__> אפשר להבין מהתרגום משהו
<IdoSC> בקצרה
<IdoSC> לינוקס בנוי ככה שלא צריך אנטי וירוס
<WinSupport> תגידו התקנתי rar איפה אני רואה אותו?!
<WinSupport> ואיך אני יוצר קובץ ראר עם אני לא רואה אותו
<WinSupport> תתוכנה..
<IdoSC> אמור להיות בתוך Applications
<IdoSC> למעלה
<WinSupport> ישומים?
<IdoSC> בינתיים עוד לא היה לי צורך בראר אז עוד לא ניסיתי
<IdoSC> כן
<IdoSC> אבל תוכנות אחרות הופיעו שם
<WinSupport> לא רואה..
<IdoSC> אה רגע
<IdoSC> כתוב שבלינוקס ווינראר הוא Command line only
<asw3> IdoSC> לינוקס בנוי ככה שלא צריך אנטי וירוס
<asw3> אפשר גם לגרום לוינדוס להיות ככה
<trew__> IdoSC: זה לא נוכון
<IdoSC> סליחה, טעות שלי
<trew__> יש את מנהל הארכיון הוא יודע לחלץ ולכווץ גם ראר
<trew__> זה פשוט נותן לו תמיכה גם בראר
<asw3> הבעיה שאם המשתמש יתקין משהו ויאשר את זה זה יהיה אותו דבר כמו בוינדוס\לינוקס
<trew__> ולתוכנה קוראים unrar
<IdoSC> אני הולך לישון, אני אחזור מחר כדי לנסות לפתור שוב את בעיית הכתוביות שלי
<IdoSC> סליחה אם הטעיתי במשהו שאמרתי, לילה טוב
<IdoSC> ד"א, מישהו כאן מתעסק עם WINE?
<WinSupport> תגידו
<Oi3pRNnX> בערך
<WinSupport> את יודעים מזה קיוביס
<IdoSC> אוקיי, יש לי גם בעיה עם וויין...אני אשאל מחר
<Ddorda> WinSupport: כן
<Oi3pRNnX> מישהו יודע איפה אפשר להשיג סורס של פידג'ין
<Oi3pRNnX> לא העכשווי
<Oi3pRNnX> Pidgin 2.4.0
<Oi3pRNnX> ומטה אמור להיות טוב...
<H3r0> Oi3pRNnX - לחפש בגוגל?
<Oi3pRNnX> לא הצלחתי למצוא סורס, RPM'S בעיקר
<Oi3pRNnX> וקיבצי EXE
<Ddorda> Oi3pRNnX: nv ha kl kjpa ao?
<Ddorda> מה יש לך לחפש שם?
<Ddorda> !g Pidgin 2.4.0 source tar
<Oi3pRNnX> טוויקים
<Hoborg> SILC Pidgin 2.5.0 - SILC Secure Internet Live Conferencing - http://silcnet.org/software/download/pidgin/
<Ddorda> טוויקים? הסבר?
<Oi3pRNnX> נראה לי שמצאתי
<Oi3pRNnX> יאפ
<Ddorda> Oi3pRNnX: מה בדיוק אתה מנסה לעשות?
<Ddorda> trew__: כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-13
<trew__> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> trew__: כן, אני יודע מה אתה בא להגיד לי
<trew__> ?
<trew__> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> trew__: ?
<trew__> Ddorda: מה אני בא להגיד לך?
<Ddorda> trew__: קובץ?
<trew__> היום לא הספקתי לכתוב
<trew__> אני באמצע עבודה על בלנדר והוא קורס לי מחוסר ראם במחשב
<trew__> כך שהערב הלך לי בלהבין כמה חשוב לרנדר עם אופן GL
<trew__> ולבעיה הראושנה שלי איך ממשיכים לעבוד אין לי עדיין פיתרון
<trew__> Ddorda: אגב מה קרה לקובץ הוא לא עולה
<Ddorda> trew__: זה מה שחשבתי שאתה עומד להגיד לי
<Ddorda> כן, מעצבן מאוד
<trew_> היי לכם
<trew_> בוקר טוב
<myubuntu10> בוקר טוב
<myubuntu10> מישהו נמצא כאן?
<moshe742> כן
<myubuntu10> anyone here?
<myubuntu10> שאלה שמעניינת אותי (אני נוב)
<myubuntu10> האם ניתן להתקיןקרנל חדש על מערכת? האם יש אתרים שמספקים קרנלים למערכות?
<matanya> לקרמקךץםרע
<matanya> kernel.org
<myubuntu10> או שאולי מישהו מכיר אתר שיכול ללמד אותי איך לעשות את זה לבד
<moshe742> ניתן להתקין קרנל חדש במערכת, יש עידכונים כאלה מפעם לפעם. ניתן להוריד אותם מהאתר של המפתחים אם אתה רוצה משהו שעדיין לא הגיע להפצה, אבל להתקין אותם זה די מסובך
<matanya> תוריד
<matanya> תקמפל, תתקין
<moshe742> למה אתה רוצה להתקין קרנל חדש?
<myubuntu10> תוכל לתת לי אתר שמסביר איך?
<matanya> אל תעשה את זה אם אתה newb
<moshe742> ממש לא מומלץ לך להתחיל לקמפל ולהתקין קרנל אם אתה חדש
<myubuntu10> עד כמה שהבנתי זאת דרך לא רעה ללמוד...
<myubuntu10> ולא אכפת לי להרוס את המערכת
<matanya> זה לא קטע של להרוס
<moshe742> תתחיל מדברים קלים יותר, כמו לקמפל תוכנות
<myubuntu10> ושוב - תוכל לתת לי אתר שמסביר איך?
<moshe742> זה יכול להיות מתיש אם יש בעיות בקימפול (לפי מה שהבנתי), בקרנל זה עוד יותר קשה
<moshe742> אתה יכול להסתכל על ההסברים שיש באתר של הקרנל kernel.org אני מאמין שיש שם הסברים
<myubuntu10> אחלה
<myubuntu10> דר"א, יש לך אולי שם לתת לי למדריך טוב?
<moshe742> מדריך למה?
<myubuntu10> שלוקח אותך דרך הבניה של המערכת
<moshe742> יש לך כוח לשבת ללמוד?
<myubuntu10> מהקרנל, ל-KDE ועד למערכת שלמה
<myubuntu10> כן
<moshe742> אם כן יש את linux from scratch זה מאפשר לך ללמוד הכל ולבנות לעצמך מערכת מאפס
<myubuntu10> זה או זה או שמוצאים קורס שעושה את זה
<myubuntu10> נראה מעולה
<myubuntu10> תודה
<moshe742> בבקשה
<WinSupport> אפשר עזרה?
<moshe742> במה?
<WinSupport> אני הורדתי ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386
<WinSupport> ואיך אני צורב אותו בצורה הנכונה
<WinSupport> אבל באובנטו
<WinSupport> אין תוכנה לצריבה?
<WinSupport> משו?
<moshe742> אתה צריך לצרוב את זה עם תכנה כמו נרו, או שאתה מתכוון דרך אובונטו שכבר מותקן לך?
<WinSupport> דרך אובנטו
<moshe742> תעשה קליק ימני על הקובץ ISO ותבחר ב-write to disk
<WinSupport> אין את זה
<moshe742> איך אתה עובד עם אובונטו?
<moshe742> דרך לייב סידי או מותקנת?
<WinSupport> מותקנת
<moshe742> איזה גרסה של אובונטו?
<moshe742> 9.10, 9.04 וכו?
<WinSupport> 10.4
<moshe742> יש לך את 10.04 מותקנת?
<WinSupport> כן
<moshe742> אז למה אתה רוצה להתקין את 10.04.1? זה אותו דבר אם אתה מתקין את זה או מעדכן את המערכת המותקנת שיש לך
<WinSupport> רוצה לצרוב על דיסק
<moshe742> מאיפה הורדת את הקובץ?
<WinSupport> מהאתר
<WinSupport> עוד חקירות?
<moshe742> זה פשוט לא הגיוני שאין לך את האפשרות לכתיבה על הדיסק
<moshe742> אתה על עברית או אנגלית?
<WinSupport> עברית
<moshe742> א. מה האפשרויות שיש לך בקליק ימני על הקובץ אימאג'? ב. על איזה דסקטופ אתה?
<moshe742> דסקטופ=קובונטו, גנום וכדומה
<sultan2> Largest Secret Spy Hub Ever Uncovered in Israel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOdEAaoIs_U
<i-pink> מישהו מכיר סקריפט לשינוי גודל להמון תמונות ל1024X768
<trew_> כן
<i-pink> trew_, איזה?
<trew_> i-pink: יש את תוכנת הדיפולט של KDE
<i-pink> אני עם GNOME
<trew_> להצגת תמונות היא נותנת בין היתר את זה
<trew_> יש תוסף לגימפ שעושה את זה
<trew_> רגע אני יביא את השם שלו
<i-pink> אני צריכה לשנות 100 תמונות..
<serfus> i-pink, תנסי את
<serfus> squash
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/17/nautilus-image-converter-quickly-resize-or-rotate-images-within-nautilus/
<i-pink> מצאתי את זה
<Oi3pRNnX> מה את מחפשת?
<i-pink> תוכנה לשינוי המון תמונות ל1024 על 768
<serfus> נראה שזאת תוכנה שזה כל היעוד שלה אבל משום מה היא לא מעודכנת
<Oi3pRNnX> באיזה פורמט?
<i-pink> jpg
<Oi3pRNnX> mogrify יכולה לעשות את זה
<i-pink> איך?
<Oi3pRNnX> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_mogrify.htm
<i-pink> E: Couldn't find package mogrify
<i-pink> Oi3pRNnX ^
<serfus> http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2007/08/15/mass-resize-images-on-ubuntu/
<serfus> אין יותר פשוט מזה ^
<trew_> i-pink: איך קוראים
<trew_> לקושחה של קנון
<i-pink> CHDK
<trew_> זאת שנותנת גם צילום גולמי?
<trew_> תודה נהדר
<i-pink> כן
<Oi3pRNnX> אע
<Oi3pRNnX> מוזר שאין לך אותה
<Oi3pRNnX> היא חלק מ-ImageMagick
<Oi3pRNnX> תבדקי אם יש לך את החבילה הזו
<i-pink> התקנתי את gThumb
<trew_> i-pink: יכול להיות לי בעיה אם אני אתקין את SD1100 על מצלמת SD1300?
<trew_> כי אין לSD1300 קושחה כזאת עדיין
<trew_> i-pink: ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - דבר איתי כשאתה כאן
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - יש דרך לבדוק איזה חבילות תליות בחבילה מסויימת?
<Ddorda> בטח
<Ddorda> !g how to check package dependencies ubuntu
<Hoborg> How to Check Package Dependencies with apt-rdepends on Ubuntu ... - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-check-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-ubuntu.html
<Ddorda> ;)
<Ddorda> הממ.. נראה כמו תכנה שצריך להתקין במיוחד, לא שווה
<Ddorda> שנייה
<H3r0> אוקיי בטוח יש איזה פקודה
<Ddorda> ברור
<Interruptus> dpkg -l |grep X
<Interruptus> לא עובד?
<H3r0> לא יודע הוא מראה לי שהמונו לא תלוי בכלום ><'
<Ddorda> H3r0: sudo aptitude install apt-rdepends
<H3r0> מה כל הסרט הזה?
<Ddorda> להתקין את rdependencies
<Interruptus> הממ מוזר
<Interruptus> אצלי
<Interruptus> apt-rdepends
<Interruptus> בא בתור דפולט בדביאן
<Ddorda> באובונטו הוא לא
<H3r0> Ddorda - אם אני אנסה להסיר את מונו יכול להיות שאני אוכל חרא?
<Ddorda> H3r0: ממש לא
<Ddorda> זה כולה 3 תכנות
<Ddorda> לא יודע למה קנוניקל משאירים את זה באובונטו
<H3r0> Ddorda - איך אני מסיר?
<Ddorda> לא שווה את ה־60 מגה האלה
<Ddorda> תסתכל בדפנדנסיז, זה אמור להיות משהו בסגנון mono0
<H3r0> אצלי קוראים לו mono
<H3r0> עכשיו אני יודע למה קיבלתי את mono
<H3r0> איזה חמור אני
<soomsoom> Yaron-Heb: here?
<Yaron-Heb> אתה צריך להיות יותר ספציפי כשאתה שואל משהו כזה
<soomsoom> Yaron-Heb: מה נשמע?
<Yaron-Heb> soomsoom: מעולה, איך אצלך?
<soomsoom> סבבה
<soomsoom> תגיד איך מתקדם הפרוייקט תרגום e לעברית?
<Yaron-Heb> enlightenment?
<H3r0> e?
<soomsoom> כן
<Yaron-Heb> זוחל, צריך למדוד ביקוש
<soomsoom> למה במרץ אני מתפנה
<TAsn> soomsoom, ?
<soomsoom> ואני יכול
<soomsoom> לעזור לך
<soomsoom> TAsn: Yaron-Heb
<soomsoom> btw
<soomsoom> Yaron-Heb: תום (tasn) סדר כבר bidi
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי אותך, אני אכין לך תשתית לתרגום טוב, יש שם כמה דברים שחייבים לתקן, טעויות עבר שלי
<soomsoom> וואלה
<soomsoom> מגניב
<Yaron-Heb> כל הכבוד ל־TAsn אדב...
<TAsn> נעע, אמנם חלק גדול עשיתי בזמני החופשי
<TAsn> אבל אחרי זה כבר שכרו אותי לעשות את זה
<TAsn> no biggie
<TAsn> אבל תודה
<TAsn> (כאילו התחלתי בזמני החופשי ואז שיחדו אותי כדי שאני אסיים את זה מהר יותר, חח)
<TAsn> בקיצור, מה שחשוב שהתוצאה יצאה טוב
<TAsn> ד"א, הוספנו גם ui-mirroring
<TAsn> סוף סוף
<TAsn> אבל לא ל e
<TAsn> עצמו
<TAsn> רק ל elementary
<dfskjfgf> שלום
<Ddorda> talko: מה קורה :)
<WinSupport> איך צורבים דיסק אתחול של אובנטו 10.4.1.
<Ddorda> WinSupport: כמו שצורבים את של 10.04
<WinSupport> אבל אני לא יודע יש<?
<Ddorda> מה יש? 10.04.1?
<WinSupport> איפה אתה רואה פה לעזעזל כלי לצריבה?
<Ddorda> איה זה פה?
<WinSupport> מה פה,
<Ddorda> Windows7? Ubuntu 10.04?
<WinSupport> אני בגירסא אובנטו 10.4 ורוצה שיהיה לי דיסק.
<WinSupport> של המערכת.
<Ddorda> יפה, אנחנו מתקדמים
<Ddorda> אז ככה
<Ddorda> צורב יש לך אני מניח?
<Ddorda> WinSupport: ^
<moshe742> WinSupport, חזרת, לאן נעלמת בבוקר?
<WinSupport> ?
<WinSupport> וכן צורב יש לי.
<Ddorda> ‏WinSupport: הורדת את ה־ISO של אובונטו 10.04.1?
<WinSupport> כן
<Ddorda> תכניס דיסר ריק לצורב, לחיצה ימנית על ה־ISO
<Ddorda> אמורה להיות לך שם אפשרות לצריבה
<WinSupport> איזה אפשרות? אין..
<Ddorda> אולי כתוב לך משהו על Brasero?
<WinSupport> לא
<Ddorda> הממ
<WinSupport> מעושים
<Ddorda> גוגל כמובן :)
<WinSupport> מה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לך יש אובונטו רגיל, אתה יכול לבדוק לו?
<Ddorda> כי אני לא עם גנום
<moshe742> מה צריך לבדוק לו?
<Ddorda> איך צורבים iso
<WinSupport> תשכחו מהקליק ימני. כי אין שם משהו.
<moshe742> אצלי אני יכול לצרוב בקליק ימני כמו שהצעת לו
<Ddorda> moshe742: איך בדיוק קוראים לאופציה?
<moshe742> באנגלית write to disk
<Ddorda> WinSupport: אתה במערכת עברית, נכון?
<WinSupport> כן
<Ddorda> "כתיבה לתקליטור"?
<WinSupport> אין תמילה דיסק אפילו
<moshe742> WinSupport, האם יש את מה שדור כותב בדיוק?
<WinSupport> לא
<moshe742> WinSupport, מה האפשרויות שיש לך בקליק ימני על הקובץ ISO?
<Ddorda> ‏WinSupport: בקליק ימני, יש לך את האפשרות "חילוץ כאן" ו־"שליחה אל..." ?
<moshe742> Ddorda, מה הקשר?
<WinSupport> שאלה
<Ddorda> moshe742: בינם אמור להיות לו הצריבה
<WinSupport> יש אפשרות בגירסא 10.4 לשדרג לגירסא הכי חדשה?
<Ddorda> כן
<WinSupport> איך
<WinSupport> אני לא רוצה תגירסא הזאת רוצה 10.10
<WinSupport> לא 10.4
<WinSupport> אפשרי?
<Ddorda> WinSupport: מערכת > ניהול > מקורות תכנה
<WinSupport> אין לי דיסק
<Ddorda> לא צריך דיסק
<WinSupport> אז
<WinSupport> תסביר לי איך
<WinSupport> לא רואה שם "שדרג גירסא.
<WinSupport> ?
<WinSupport> מישהווו פה
<moshe742> האם אתה רואה שם מקום שכתוב בו תמיכה לטווח ארוך?
<WinSupport> חח הבנתי
<WinSupport> שיניתי לשני
<moshe742> לגרסה רגילה, כן?
<WinSupport> כן
<WinSupport> כתוב עכשיו בעדכונים
<WinSupport> 10.10
<moshe742> אוקי, עכשיו תעדכן את המקורות תוכנה שלך
<moshe742> יפה, אמור להיות לך כפתור לשדרוג עכשיו
<WinSupport> נשבע לך מי שהמציע את לינקוס הוא גאון
<WinSupport> תגידו מי באמת המציע תקוד הפתוח
<WinSupport> הבנאדם הראשון
<matanya> לינוקס
<matanya> לינוקס
<matanya> לינוקס
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח אבל הגיוני שזה התחיל מסטולמן
<matanya> לא כל כך קשה
<moshe742> matanya, לינוס לא המציא את הקוד הפתוח, הוא המציא את הקרנל של לינוקס
<matanya> לא אמרתי
<matanya> אמרתי שקוראים לזה לינוקס לא לינקוס
<matanya> בפעם המאה
<WinSupport> יש בעיית שידרוג
<moshe742> מה הבעיה?
<WinSupport> אני ישלח לך בפרטי
<Ddorda> matanya: אני האדם הכי מתוסכל בעולם כרגע
<Ddorda> לכל הפחות
<matanya> למה?
<moshe742> למה?
<Ddorda> matanya: נכון כל הקימפולים וזה
<matanya> כן
<Ddorda> לא הבנתי למה זה לא עובד, וקיבלתי כל מני שגיאות לא ברורות שאין עליהן תשובות בגוגל
<moshe742> מה אתה מקמפל?
<Ddorda> לינוקס
<moshe742> למה?
<Ddorda> הלכתי לחדר שלהם בפרינוד
<Ddorda> והם שאלו אותי לגרסה
<Ddorda> ומה אז אני קולט?!
<Ddorda> linux-2.6.16.37 !!!!
<Ddorda> :XXX
<Ddorda> במקום .37 עבדתי מול 16.37
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> לא ברור לי איך נפלתי בטעות הזאת =\
<moshe742> למה שלא תוכל לקמפל את זה? זה שזה ישן זה לא אומר שאי אפשר לקמפל את זה
<Ddorda> moshe742: אני מניח שזאת הייתה איזו גרסה שולית שמהר מאוד עודכנה, אחרת אין דרך להסביר את זה שאין שום הסברים על השגיאות
<WinSupport> שלחתי לך בפרטי
<WinSupport> אז מעושים?
<Ddorda> WinSupport: הפתרון הנכון הוא להעלות לפייסטבין שכולנו נוכל לראות את השגיאה
<Ddorda> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<moshe742>  תבטל את כל המאגרי חבילות שיש לך פרט לרשמיים של אובונטו
<moshe742> ותנסה שוב
<WinSupport> איזה
<WinSupport> אין לי מושג איך
<WinSupport> קיצר למחוק את כול החבילות שרשום
<WinSupport> כי אין לי מושג מה כן ומה לא
<moshe742> לא
<WinSupport> אז תעזרו לי
<WinSupport> תנו כוון
<moshe742> כנס שוב ל-מערכת>ניהול>מקורות תכנה
<WinSupport> אוקי
<WinSupport> ו..
<moshe742> כנס שם ל-תכנות אחרות
<Ddorda> WinSupport: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<moshe742> Ddorda, ראית מה הבעיה שלו?
<Ddorda> אני עושה לו קיצורי דרך
<Ddorda> :P
<WinSupport> דור
<WinSupport> נתתי לך בפרטי.
<Ddorda> לא קיבלתי
<Ddorda> אני לא מקבל לאחרונה הודעות פרטיות
<Ddorda> מעניין למה
<WinSupport> מוזר
<WinSupport> קיצר הינה
<WinSupport> al09@al09-desktop:~$  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<WinSupport> [sudo] password for al09:
<WinSupport> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> WinSupport: עבד
<moshe742> WinSupport, תנסה עכשיו
<Ddorda> עכשיו פתח את מנהל העדכונים
<WinSupport> עיין
<WinSupport> עדיין
<moshe742> אז תפתח את מנהל העידכונים כמו שדור אומר
<moshe742> תעדכן את המערכת ונראה אם זה עוזר
<WinSupport> עשיתי פתחתי ועשיתי שדרג
<WinSupport> מעושים נשמות?
<moshe742> תעדכן את המערכת, האם הכל מעודכן?
<WinSupport> כן
<Ddorda> מה בדיוק הבעיה בשדורג?
<WinSupport> אותה השגיאה.
<moshe742> Ddorda, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566766/
<WinSupport> כן
<Ddorda> WinSupport: נסה לשדרג דרך המסוף
<Ddorda> כדי שנקבל שגיאה הגיונית יותר
<WinSupport> איך משרגים?
<WinSupport> איך משדרגים דרך המסוף
<WinSupport> אפשר פקודה,
<moshe742> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade אם אני לא טועה
<WinSupport> שלחתי לך בפרטי תהודעה
<WinSupport> מעושים?
<WinSupport> מישהוו פה
<WinSupport> .
<moshe742> כנס ל-מערכת>אודות אובונטו, איזה גרסה מופיעה לך שם?
<WinSupport> 10.4
<WinSupport> ?
<Ddorda> WinSupport: 10.04*
<moshe742> Ddorda, למה אני הועפתי מהחדר של האופים??
<WinSupport> מה עושים א?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא יודע
<WinSupport> טוב מעושים
<WinSupport> תעזרו בבקשה
<moshe742> WinSupport, אם היה לנו רעיון היית שומע עליו
<moshe742> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade תנסה את הפקודה
<WinSupport> הוא עשה הרבה שורות ונפסק.
<WinSupport> לשלוח לך בפרטי?
<WinSupport> נשלח :]
<WinSupport> מעושים
<moshe742> נסה עכשיו את הפקודה עם apt-get שנתתי לך קודם
<WinSupport> עשיתי ו..
<moshe742> WinSupport, נסה להיכנס לסינפטיק ושם ללחוץ על הכפתור עריכה
<moshe742> שם תבחר באפשרות של תקן חבילות שבורות
<moshe742> ותראה אם זה עוזר לך
<WinSupport> איפה זה..
<moshe742> מערכת>כלי ניהול>מנהל החבילות סינפטיק
<WinSupport> ו..
<moshe742> תלחץ על עריכה
<WinSupport> לסמן חבילות משהו?
<WinSupport> כי לא קורה כלום
<moshe742> אתה קורא את מה שאני כותב לך?
<Ddorda> trew__: תגיד, יש לך קצת זמן הערב?
<Oi3pRNnX> ב-Status Bar
<Oi3pRNnX> מה רשום אחריי שלחצת על תקן חבילות שבורות?
<WinSupport> כלום
<WinSupport> צריך לסמן את כל החבילות?
<Oi3pRNnX> לא אין צורך לסמן חבילות, הוא פשוט מתקן את כל התלויות
<WinSupport> עשיתי הוא לא מראה כלום כזה מרענן תחלון
<Oi3pRNnX> טוב, תנסה ללחוץ על ALT+F2
<Oi3pRNnX> לרשום
<moshe742> טוב, אני זז לישון, יש לי מבחן מחר וגם ככה אני לא מרגיש שלמדתי כמו שצריך, לפחות שיהיה לי מספיק זמן שישנתי לפני:)
<Ddorda> moshe742: בהצלחה
<moshe742> תודה
<Ddorda> moshe742: אתה בא ל־DC?
<moshe742> מתי זה?
<Oi3pRNnX> בעצם תיכנס לטרמינל...
<Oi3pRNnX> תרשום שם:
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo update-manager -c -d
<Ddorda> 15 אם אניא זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> כן
<moshe742> לא סביר, אבל אם אוכל אגיע, אני עובד באותו יום אבל תמיד יתכן שיבטלו את המשמרת:(
<H3r0> יאללה אז אנחנו מדברים על פער של 5 נקודות
<WinSupport> נפתח לי מנהל העדכונים
<Oi3pRNnX> אוקיי, תנסה לעדכן שוב
<Ddorda> moshe742: טוב, לילט
<Oi3pRNnX> את ההפצה
<WinSupport> עדיין
<Oi3pRNnX> יש שגיאה? אתה יכול לראות אותה בטרמינל?
<WinSupport> תראה בפרטי
<WinSupport> רק דקהנ
<H3r0> מה הבעיה?
<H3r0> מי עשה שטויות?
<moshe742> לל"ט
<H3r0> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> trew__: כאן?
<H3r0> Ddorda - גליתי למה היה צריך את מונו
<Ddorda> למה?
<H3r0> Pinta
<H3r0> החרא הזה דורש מונו
<Ddorda> H3r0: אז אל תעבוד אתו?
<Gargamel2> גם banshee
<Gargamel2> מה רע בזה?
<H3r0> Ddorda - כן מחקתי אבל אין משהו כמו צייר שמזכיר אותו
<Ddorda> למה לא?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: בעיקר המשקל
<H3r0> Ddorda - אם יש לך תביא לי
<H3r0> Ddorda - בעיקר שמיקרוסופט לא אוהבת את זה [;
<Gargamel2> Ddorda, יש לי הרבה נדל"ן ל אמנוצל בדיסק
<Ddorda> ה לא אוהבת?
<H3r0> Ddorda - נגדיר את זה שזה עלול להגיע לבעיה משפטית
<Ddorda> שטויות במיץ עגבניות
<H3r0> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4028034,00.html
<Ddorda> אל תקשיב לדברים שטמקא אומרים...
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: שני הדברים העיקריים שמפריעים לי במונו זה המשקל והאיטיות
<H3r0> קיבלת מאיפה בדיוק זה הגיע לאוזני
<Ddorda> רק הספריות של מונו לבד שוקלות איזה 60 מגה
<H3r0> כן זה ידוע כמו בוינדוס
<H3r0> זה חרא כבד
<Ddorda> H3r0: כמו שאמרתי, לעולם אל תעזין לפה שלא יודע מה הוא אומר
<H3r0> תאזין*
<Ddorda> תאזין, סליחה
<H3r0> Ddorda - למה זה נשמע כמו מקור די אמין
<Ddorda> טמקא נשמע כמו מקור אמין?
<H3r0> לא אמרתי שזה טמקא
<Gargamel2> לא שמתי לב לאיטיות, אבל אני גם לא מריץ דברים כבדים שצורכים אותו, אז אולי זה קשור
<H3r0> אין לי מושג מה זה אומר טמקא
<Ddorda> H3r0: Ynet
<H3r0> סבבה :)
<Ddorda> H3r0: הם מנסים לתפוס כותרות, לא משנה כמה אמתי זה
<Ddorda> אז לפעמים הם אומרים הרבה שטויות
<H3r0> והם אוהבים לגנוב כתבות
<H3r0> Ddorda - עדיין בדעה שלך לגבי מכשירי סלולר?
<H3r0> BRB
<Gargamel2> Ddorda מונו זה קוד פתוח?
<Ddorda> H3r0: KolourPaint, GPaint
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: כן
<Gargamel2> אוקיי
<Ddorda> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Interruptus> מונו מונו אני לבד בתוך קימונו
<Interruptus> ובוכה אל הסבונו
<Interruptus> החיים שלי לימונו
<Ddorda> חחח
<Interruptus> זה מילים אלטרנטיביות
<Interruptus> אני אישית נפתרתי ממונו
<Interruptus> תענוג בלי
<Interruptus> במקום גנום דו
<Interruptus> אני משתמש בקופר
<Gargamel2> דווקא נשמע חביב המונו הזה
<Gargamel2> חוץ מאיטיות או שטח דיסק כמו שאתם אומרים
<Gargamel2> לא נתקלתי בזה
<Interruptus> הוא תומך בסישארפ
<Interruptus> זה זוועה
<Interruptus> לא רוצה סישארפ
<Gargamel2> הלו הלו
<Interruptus> או ויבי
<Gargamel2> מה רע ב-C#?
<Interruptus> או כל מני בוכלטריא אצלי בדיסק
<Interruptus> רע מאוד
<Gargamel2> VB זה רע, זה כן :)
<Interruptus> ויבי וסישארפ וכל אלה
<Interruptus> אין לי חיבה לדוד מת
<Gargamel2> האמת שגם לי לא כ"כ
<Gargamel2> זאת סביבה כבדה יחסית
<Gargamel2> אבל קל לפתח בה
<Gargamel2> ונוח
<Gargamel2> זה יותר נוח מ-JAVA לדעתי
<Gargamel2> ואני אוהב JAVA
<Interruptus> אני לא אוהב כל מני וירטואל מאשינס
<Interruptus> שמריצות את הקודים
<Gargamel2> אז גם JAVA לא?
<Interruptus> לא אוהב בכלל את הפטנטים של דוטנט
<Interruptus> לא מחבב ג'אווה במיוחד
<Interruptus> אוהב נטורל סי
<Interruptus> סי פלוס פלוס
<Interruptus> פייתון
<Gargamel2> איש שטח :)
<Gargamel2> אני חושב ללמוד C
<Gargamel2> בשביל הכיף
<Interruptus> שפה נהדרת
<Gargamel2> אבל היא מאוד בסיסית לא? אתה מנהל את הזיכרון
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Gargamel2> זה טוב להתחיל משפות כאלה
<Gargamel2> שנותנות גם הרגלי עבודה נכונים
<Gargamel2> אני אחפש לחבר את זה לאקליפס
<Gargamel2> אגב אני לא יכול לכתוב בעברית ב-gpaint
<Gargamel2> כשאני מנסה להוסיף טקסט לתמונה
<Gargamel2> מכירים את הבעיה?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: שווה לפתוח על זה באג
<Ddorda> לא יצא לי לנסות
<Gargamel2> השאלה אם זה באג או רק אצל
<Gargamel2> י
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: שנייה אני אתקין gpaint ואגיד לך
<Gargamel2> משקיע.. יפה :)
<Gargamel2> תודה
<Gargamel2> מצד שני, חסרה שם אופציה של undo
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: צודק, גם לי לא עובד
<H3r0> רגע השבוע יוצא ויין חדש נכון?
<Ddorda> H3r0: אני באמת לא יודע
<Ddorda> מה שכן, מסקרן אותי לדעת מתי יצא winetricks חדש
<H3r0> נקווה שהוא יתקן את הבאג שלי [;
<Ddorda> איזה באג?
<H3r0> כן זה השבוע
<H3r0> הבאג של התפריטיפ
<H3r0> שאתה לא יכול להזיז אותם
<H3r0> =/
<H3r0> כלומר שזה עולה למעלה
<H3r0> בלי שליטה
<Gargamel2> Ddorda באסה
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: זה גם באמת מעצבן שאין undo
<Gargamel2> Ddorda אני מניח שזה בפיתוח. הגרסה הנוכחית היא 0.3.3
<Gargamel2> אפילו לא 1
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> מצד שני יש לא מעט תכנות לינוקס כאלה, זה לא אומר הרבה
<Ddorda> VLC רק לפני כמה חודשים הגיעה לגרסה 1
<Ddorda> וזה פרוייקט מאיזה 2004
<Gargamel2> אני יודע שב-wine זה ככה
<Gargamel2> וגם זה פרוייקט די ותיק
<Gargamel2> אז הנחתי שגם פה זה ככה
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: מה בווין?
<Gargamel2> אה, היא בגרסה 1.2.2
<Gargamel2> אבל היא היתה הרבה זמן על פחות מ-1
<Gargamel2> והיה כתוב שזה בגלל שהיא בבטא
<Gargamel2> כבר מלא זמן
<H3r0> Gargamel2 - תלוי באיזה גירסה אתה מסתכל
<H3r0> wine-1.3.13
<H3r0> היא גם גירסה
<H3r0> אבל זה גירסה מתפתחת
<H3r0> כלומר כל שבועיים יש עדכון חדש
<Gargamel2> היי יש לי את ה-PPA וזה לא מעודכן אצלי
<Gargamel2> מוזר
<H3r0> Gargamel2 - זה חזר לך בחזרה
<H3r0> אחרי אחד העדכונים
<Gargamel2> Latest Releases                          Stable:                              Wine 1.2.2                                    (shortlog)                                           Development:                              Wine 1.3.13                                    (shortlog)
<H3r0> Gargamel2 - אני יודע
<Gargamel2> צודק (זה מהאתר שלהם)
<Gargamel2> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineHistory
<Gargamel2> פה מצויין מה שאמרתי מקודם (על הבטא)
<Ddorda> יש למישהו מכם מושג איך אני מתקין Mono2.10 על wine?
<Ddorda> בעצם אני אנסה ב־appdb
<H3r0> למה להתקין את זה?
<Ddorda> אני שונא שאנשים שואלים את השאלה הזאת
<Ddorda> לא יודע למה, לאנשים יש אינסטינקט לשאול למה, כששואלים אותך איך
<Ddorda> "איך אני מתקין מכונה וירטואלית?" "למה אתה צריך מכונה וירטואלית?"
<Ddorda> מה זה משנה? אני רוצה מונו כי הסמל שלו מדליק אותי
<Ddorda> והסמל ב־2.10 הרבה יותר מגניב מבגרסה הרגילה
<Ddorda> ואני לא עומד בזה, אני פשוט חייב את הגרסה עם הסמל החדש
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> כי אתה מערבב בשר וחלב
<H3r0> וכולם יודעים שבסוף יוצא מזה רק רע (בשירותים)
<Ddorda> בולשיט
<Ddorda> זה חרטא שדוסים מוכרים לך. בשר וחלב זה כ"כ אחלה, שזה אחד הדברים הכי הולכים בכל ארץ נאורה
<H3r0> לא ממש
<Ddorda> אם מישהו אמר צ'יזבורגר, קורדנבלו...
<H3r0> נראה אותך אחרי זה בשירותים
<Ddorda> H3r0: אני צמחוני
<H3r0> את כל הזמן שאתה אמור לחכות
<H3r0> זה נופל בשירותיםפ
<Ddorda> H3r0: וזה עדיין בולשיט
<H3r0> Ddorda - צמחוני?טפו וזה?
<Ddorda> גם טופו, תלוי מה יש לאכול
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני אומר לך כאחד שראה מישהו והתערב איתו על זה
<Ddorda> אווה, אין ספק שאם התערבת על זה עם מישהו, אתה יודע
<Ddorda> ;)
<gold4000> heloo
<gold4000> מישהו כאן דובר עברית?
<H3r0> אתה
<Ddorda> gold4000: לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> לא אני בכל אופן :)
<H3r0> אף אחד לא מדבר כאן בעברית
<H3r0> רק בשפת הסימנים
<Ddorda> gold4000: ניסית בערוץ האיטלקי?
<gold4000> אולי בכל אופן פליזזזזזזזזזז
<Gargamel2> וטורקימינסטנית
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: צוחקים
<Ddorda> דבר :)
<gold4000> :(
<Ddorda> gold4000: ^
<H3r0> אל בני ישראל
<Ddorda> צוחקים
<Gargamel2> Ddorda אז חשבת שאני דובר טורקימינסטנית? =-O
<gold4000> אני מעוניין להפוך את האובנטו שלי למשהו שקצת מזכיר את חלונות ז"ל יש כזאת אפשרות?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: סליחה על ההארה* הלא מנומסת
<Ddorda> gold4000: בטח
<gold4000> אייך?
<H3r0> Ddorda - יש לך זכרון טוב?
<Ddorda> gold4000: איזו גרסה של חלונות
<Ddorda> gold4000: 7? XP? 2000?
<Ddorda> יותר ישן?
<gold4000> ויסטה 7
<Ddorda> 3.11? 2.1?
<gold4000> ויסטה או 7
<Ddorda> gold4000: סבבה
<Ddorda> אני חושב שכתבתי על זה פעם בבלוג לי
<Ddorda> !g ddorda windows7
<Hoborg> Indicator-headphones: making sound schemes symbolic - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/indicator-headphones-making-sound-schemes-symbolic/
<Ddorda> שוט.
<Ddorda> רגע
<Gargamel2> Ddorda לא שמתי לב לחוסר נימוס או משהו, פשוט לא הבנתי אותך :P
<Ddorda> !g Ddorda עיצוב חלונות 7
<Hoborg> לינוקס ושאר ירקות » איך לגרום לאובונטו להראות ולהרגיש כמו Windows 7 - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1019
<Ddorda> gold4000: מצאת את מה שחיפשת?
<Ddorda> :)
<gold4000> כן, רק שאלונת, האם העיצוב הזה חוקי?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: הארה, עם א', highlight
<Ddorda> gold4000: כן
<gold4000> אחלה
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לבחור שם בדיוק. בארץ באופן כללי אין שום חוק נגד זה, אבל אם אתה רוצה משהו דומה ולא זהה, אתה יכול גם
<gold4000> ועוד שאלה האם הוא לתמוך בשפה שלי?
<Ddorda> gold4000: תלוי איזו שפה אתה רוצה
<gold4000> עברית
<Ddorda> עברית? אנגלית? ערבית? רוסית? צרפתית?
<Ddorda> בטח, תומך בלי בעיה
<gold4000> עברית
<gold4000> מהו המשהו הדומה
<Ddorda> כאילו, אני מניח שאולי תהיה תכנה פה ושם בלי תרגום, אבל לא משהו שאי אפשר לעמוד מולו
<Ddorda> gold4000: זה אותו הסקריפט, אתה רק צריך לבחור שם
<Ddorda> יש לך אפשרויות בחירה שונות
<gold4000> לא קריטי לי דווקא המראה המדוייק של חלונות אלא יותר המבנה שלה, כמו ההתחל למטה וכל היתר
<gold4000> הפונט
<gold4000> ?
<gold4000> ?
<Gargamel2> אם יש לך רישיון לחלונות אתה יכול להעתיק את הפונטים שלה לאובונטו, אם אני לא טועה
<gold4000> יש לי רישיון לחלונות
<gold4000> אוקי אני מודה לך על העזרה מקווה להסתדר
<gold4000> תודה
<Ddorda> gold4000: אז חוקית מותר לך
<Ddorda> gold4000: כדי להתקין את הפונטים של חלונות
<gold4000> ?
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> אתה יכול להתקין את החבילה ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<gold4000> במנהל החבילות?
<Ddorda> או לחסוך לך זמן, וכבר להתקין את החבילה הכוללת שמכילה גם תמיכה לפלאש, ג'אווה, כל מני קודקים
<Ddorda> בשם ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ddorda> כן
<gold4000> אוקי תודה רבה
<Ddorda> Ubuntu Software Center למשל
<Ddorda> gold4000: איזו גרסה של אובונטו אתה משתמש?
<gold4000> 10.10
<Ddorda> gold4000: אז:
<Ddorda> יישומים > מרכז התכנות של אובונטו
<Gargamel2> Ddorda אני חושב שנעשה עליו ניסוי
<Gargamel2> נשלח אותו לוויקי
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: כתבת את זה בוויקי?
<Gargamel2> לראות אם הוא מבין את כל המגילה שיש שם על התקנות
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> gold4000: רוצה להשתתף?
<Gargamel2> לא כתבתי עדיין על מרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> gold4000: אנחנו רוצים לבדוק אם הוויקי שלנו קריא למשתמשים פחות טכנולוגיים מאתנו. רוצה לעזור?
<gold4000> משום מה הויקי לא עובד לי
<Ddorda> gold4000: לאן אתה מנסה לגשת?
<Ddorda> לאיזו כתובת?
<gold4000> נסיתי למצא שם מספר תשובות לשאלות אך בכל פעם הוא מחזיר אותי לעמוד הראשי
<Ddorda> האמנם? :O
<Ddorda> חמור מאוד. אתה יכול לתת דוגמה למקום שזה קרה לך?
<gold4000> כן, מיד אתן לך את הקישורים
<Gargamel2> הוא מדבר על הכתובת הישנה
<Gargamel2> זה מעיף לאתר החדש
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אבל גם לינקים בוויקי הישן היו אמורים להעביר אותך לוויקי החדש
<Ddorda> פשוט להגיד שהעמוד לא קייןם
<Ddorda> קיים*
<Ddorda> gold4000: תודה רבה
<Gargamel2> אמור זה שם של דג, וגם אותו אוכלים :P
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: דיברנו על זה כבר, אני צימחוני
<Ddorda> ...
<Gargamel2> טוב אני אבדוק לגבי מאכלים נוספים
<Ddorda> אצלך זה שם של דג, אצלי זה משורש אמ"ר
<gold4000> הנה
<gold4000> http://ubuntu-il.org/?title=%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9A_%D7%9C%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%AA_Compiz_Fusion_%D7%94%D7%A2%D7%93%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%99_%D7%91%D7%99%D7%95%D7%AA%D7%A8
<gold4000> נסיתי להתקין לבד את סביבת חלונות ע"פ המדריך כאן
<gold4000> אבל הוא מחזיר אותי לעמוד הראשי בכל פעם
<gold4000> גם בקישורים אחרים אותו דבר
<gold4000> אציין שאיני נמצא בארץ אלא בארה"ב
<gold4000> אם זה עוזר במשהו
<Ddorda> gold4000: איפה ראית לינק לזה?
<gold4000> למה אתה מתכוון
<Ddorda> gold4000: מאיפה הלינק הזה?
<H3r0> עכשיו אני מרוצה מעצמי
<H3r0> "איזה אחת רשמה לי יש רק דבר אחד שגורם לשמחה"
<H3r0> אמרתי לה
<gold4000> את הלינק מצאתי כאן אך מכיון שהוא שבור העתקתי את מילות המפתח לגוגל+מחיקת קו תחתון והתוצאות הובילו לוויקי
<gold4000> http://www.fxp.co.il/showthread.php?t=6762197
<H3r0> "טל מוסרי?"
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> gold4000 - לאאאאאאא
<gold4000> גם הקישור עצמו מצביע על הוויקי
<gold4000> מה לא
<H3r0> לא לFXP
<Ddorda> gold4000: הלינק הזה שבור גם ככה
<Ddorda> מה ששלחת
<H3r0> BRB
<Ddorda> זה לא שאין עמוד כזה, אלא זה אפילו תבנית שגויה לעמוד, כלומר, לא יהיה גם עמוד כזה אפעם
<gold4000> הבנתי
<Gargamel2> Ddorda http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QUm_wz3P-aQJ:www.ubuntu-il.com/wiki/index.php%3Ftitle%3D%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9A_%D7%9C%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%AA_Compiz_Fusion_%D7%94%D7%A2%D7%93%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%99_%D7%91%D7%99%D7%95%D7%AA%D7%A8+http://ubuntu-il.org/%3Ftitle%3D%25D7%259E%25D7%2593%25D7%25A8%25D7%2599%25D7%259A_%25D7%259C%25D7%2594%25D7%25AA%25D7%25A7%25D7%25A0%25D7%25AA_Compiz_Fusion_%25D7%2594%25D7%25A2%25D7%2593%25D
<Ddorda> אתה מחפש את "?title=העמוד מדריך_להתקנת_Compiz_Fusion_העדכני_ביותר" באתר עצמו, לא בוויקי
<gold4000> הו תודה עכשיו עובד
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: זה הוויקי הישן?
<Gargamel2> וואו, קישור של 50 שורות
<Gargamel2> כן
<Gargamel2> מה-cache של גוגל
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אני עומד להשיג לך גישה לוויקי הישן, שלחתי בקשה לסיסאדמין (הגבר!) והוא כנראה יטפל בזה מחר או כשיהיה לו יותר זמן
<Ddorda> בטח בימים הקרובים בכל אופן
<Gargamel2> תראה, אני מודה לך על ההשקעה, אבל אני לא בטוח שצריך ליצור גישה ולהתחיל להגדיר שרתים וכל זה
<Ddorda> האמת שאם היה לי קצת יותר ניסיון עם DNSים הייתי מסדר לך את זה מזמן
<Gargamel2> אפשר לייצא את כל הערכים לקובץ טקסט
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: השרת כבר מוגדר, רק צריך לתת לו כתובת
<Gargamel2> או גיליון אלקטרוני
<Ddorda> כלומר, רק לסדר לו DNS
<Gargamel2> אה, לתת לי קישור עם IP?
<Ddorda> הממ.. רעיון לא רע בכלל האמת. רגע אני אבדוק אם זה עובד
<Gargamel2> אם אני לא טועה לא צריך DNS אם
<Gargamel2> אם זה על שרת שיתופי אז זה לא יעבוד..
<Gargamel2> כי יש כמה אתרים על אותו ה-IP
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: יעבוד
<Gargamel2> אז איך השרת יודע לאיזה דומיין אני רוצה להגיע?
<H3r0> קיצר בואו תקשיבו
<H3r0> לדעתי צריך לשפר איכשהו את openoffice
<H3r0> ראיתי היום את office2010 והוא לא סופר ממטר את open office
<H3r0> לצערי הרב
<Gargamel2> להכניס שם תחליף אאוטלוק
<Gargamel2> פחחח 2010
<Gargamel2> מילא אם היית אומר 2003
<H3r0> כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן
<Gargamel2> לא לא לא לא לא לא לא לא
<H3r0> כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן כן
<Gargamel2> לא אוהב את 2010
<H3r0> אני שכן אפילו של WORD
<Gargamel2> אני בחור של תפריטים
<H3r0> זה שאתה לא אוהב לא הופך אותו לגרוע
<H3r0> מסכים?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: hosts
<Gargamel2> לא, אבל אני מוכן להתפשר
<gold4000> תודה על העזרה חייב לצאת
<gold4000> ביי בנתיים
<Ddorda> gold4000: נתראה ;)
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אני אתך
<Ddorda> קודם־כל, תפריטים רולז
<Ddorda> למרות שבאמת אופיס לא רואה את OO.o ממטר
<Gargamel2> ברור, הם מאורגנים יותר
<Ddorda> אבל אני בחיים לא הולך לתרום קוד לאופןאופיס
<Gargamel2> ב-2010 כל המסך מפוצץ במלא כפתורים
<Gargamel2> קשה להתרכז ככה
<Ddorda> ליבראופיס זה הדבר הבא ;)
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: תכל'ס
<Ddorda> פשוט נכון
<Gargamel2> רציני
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: עכשיו שמע
<Gargamel2> ניסיתי בעבודה
<Ddorda> משהו שלימדו אותי אי שם בשלהי שנת 2003
<Gargamel2> חזרתי אחרי חודש ל-2003
<Gargamel2> אני שומע
<H3r0> אוף אני שונא לחכות להורדות של דברים /=
<Ddorda> בווינדוז יש קובץ בשם hosts
<asw3> אל תחכה
<Gargamel2> מכיר אותו
<Ddorda> שמסתבר שיש בכל מערכת הפעלה מודרנית
<Ddorda> ע"ע לינוקס :)
<Gargamel2> ספייוורים אוהבים אותו :)
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אז אם אתה מכיר, אני לא אחפור לך עליו יותר מדי
<Gargamel2> תסביר רק על הקשר
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: ה־IP עדיין מכוון על הדומיין הישן
<Ddorda> כי ההחלפה היא לא ברמת הרידיירקט אלא ברמת ה־DNS
<Ddorda> אז כל מה שאתה צריך לעשות זה לקחת את ה־IP הישן
<Ddorda> להכניס להוסטס
<Gargamel2> אז בניגוד למרכות הפעלה אחרות, אני לא יודע איפה ההוסטס נמצא פה
<Gargamel2> ואין לי את ה-IP של השרת
<Ddorda>  /etc/hosts
<Ddorda> כמה פשוט
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> יכולת גם למצוא אותו באמצעות הפקודה locate
<Ddorda> locate hosts
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<Gargamel2> רק שזה מוצא 200 קבצים :P
<Ddorda> כדי לא לחשוף את האייפי הישן אני אשלח לך בנוטיס
<Gargamel2> בנוטיס?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: notice
<Gargamel2> אהה
<Ddorda>  /notice Ddorda TEXT
<Ddorda> :)
<Gargamel2> שלחת פקודה בחלון השני אני מבין
<Gargamel2> ואם אני מבין זה ידרוס את ההוסטס שיש לי
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: בעיקרון לא, זה אמור להוסיף לך שורה. רוצה שאני אבדוק את זה קודם ליתר ביטחון?
<Gargamel2> (אם >> מפנה את הפלא לתוך הקובץ)
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-06
<swissa22> מה קורה?
<swissa22> מישהוא מחובר?
<Avihay> yes, someone is connected, no, they are not likely to respond in the 60 sec it took you to disconnect
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-07
<IRC_123> ?
<lousygarua> שלום לנוכחים
<lousygarua> להתראות לנוכחים
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-08
<newbe> why its always empty here???
<newbe> no one to ask
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-09
<someone235> תגידו, יש ubuntuone לאובונטו סרבר?
<maximumb> היי
<someone235> היי
<someone235> אה, יצאת
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-10
<irc_123> ?
<shtrb> מחפשים אצלנו מתכנתים לאזור ירושלים ידע  מינמלי נדרש C + חייב להכיר את עולם הקוד הפתוח שימוש ב כלים סעולם הFOSS
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-11
<Shualdon> Yup. Still dead.
<govatent> shalom
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-12
<scanuks> היי
<scanuks> יש פה מישהו ?
<israel25> היי
<scanuks> יש פה מישהו
<scanuks> GuySoft israel25 scanuks trew100 matanya serfus ubuntulog Pac_Man @ChanServ marienz niko moshe_ Guest91600 asw3 ?
<matanya> ?
<scanuks> matanya: יש לך מושג איך אני יכול להתקין את אובונטו אם יש לי יו אס בי רגיל
<scanuks> לא bootable
<GuySoft> scanuks, אל אין
<GuySoft> לא*
<matanya> כן, תהפוך אותו לbootable
<matanya> אם אתה על חלונות
<matanya> תשתמש ב unetbootin
<scanuks> כן כרגע אני על ווינדוס
<scanuks> אבל ה USB הזה
<matanya> זו הדרך
<scanuks> לא bootable
<scanuks> אי אפשר להפוך אותו לבוטאבל
<matanya> התכנה הזו תהפוך אותו לכזה
<scanuks> ז"א זה משוג ה DOKS
<scanuks> שהם לא בנויים לזה
<scanuks> אתה מבין ?
<matanya> מה המשמעות של "אי אפשר"?
<scanuks> המחשב לא מזהה
<scanuks> אתה USB
<scanuks> גם ה BIOS
<matanya> דגם?
<scanuks> SONY
<matanya> יותר ספציפי?
<scanuks> חח
<scanuks> לא רשום
<scanuks> נראה לי שזה חיקוי
<scanuks> =\
<scanuks> רשום רק SONY 8GB
<scanuks> בעע
<matanya> כמה קשה להשיג cd?
<scanuks> נופ
<scanuks> אין כונן סידי בנטבוק
<matanya> חיצוני
<matanya> בחיבור ודנ
<scanuks> × ×¢
<matanya> *usb
<scanuks> מי יקנה כונן חיצוני
<scanuks> חחח
<scanuks> עדיף לקנות USB
<matanya> יש לי עלי 4 dok בא תיקח אחד
<scanuks> bootable USB
<matanya> אחד מהם כבר עם ubuntu
<scanuks> חחחח
<scanuks> איזה אובונטו אתה משתמש ?
<matanya> עכשיו, 1110/1204
<scanuks> אה
<scanuks> אני על LUBUNTU
<matanya> בערך 60% מהזמן
<scanuks> בנטבוק
<scanuks> אבל הוא לא מותאם לרזולוציה של הנטבוק =\
<matanya> lxde?
<scanuks> כן
<matanya> לא התחברתי לזה
<scanuks> כן זה רק בגלל שהמחשב חלש
<scanuks> אם היה אפשרות להתקין UNR
<scanuks> ולהמיר את הדסקטופ ל LXDE
<scanuks> זה היה פצצה
<scanuks> אולי יש אפשרות ואני לא יודע
<matanya> אם חלש תשתמש באחד מ*box
<matanya> כמו fluxbox
<matanya> וחבריהם
<scanuks> זה מחליף ל XORG ?
<scanuks> או משהו כזה?
<matanya> openbox, blackbox
<matanya> לא, פשוט מנהלי חלונות קלים מאוד
<matanya> לא דסקטופ שלם
<scanuks> אהה
<scanuks> אוקי
<scanuks> טוב שניה אחי
<scanuks> אני זז שני לקנות USB
<scanuks> זה קצת רחוק מהבית יקח לי איזה חצי שעה
<scanuks> אתה תיהיה פה כשאני אחזור ? אני אצטרך אותך
<matanya> אולי
<scanuks> סבבה
<matanya> בטח תסתדר בלעדי
<scanuks> טוב BRB
<israel25> ?
<scanuks> matanya: קניתי אני מקווה שזה bootable
<matanya> ברוך השב
<israel25> היי
<matanya> שלום
<israel25> שאלה
<matanya> כולי אוזן
<israel25> אצלנו במשרד יש רשת של  וינדוז
<matanya> חבל
<israel25> עם כמה מחשבים ותיקיות משותפות
<scanuks> חח
<israel25> השאלה איך אני מתחבר לתיקיות האלה בלינוקס ?
<scanuks> לא בעיה
<matanya> samba
<matanya> תתקין samba client
<israel25> כשאני לוחץ על שיתוף וינדוז זה מוציא לי שגיאה
<scanuks> israel25: איזה הפצה
<matanya> יש מצב שהוא אפילו מותקן כברירת מחדל
<israel25> אבונוטו
<israel25> האחרון
<israel25> יש מצב שמותקן
<matanya> זה חלק מדומיין?
<israel25> לא
<matanya> רשת "ביתית"
<scanuks> israel25: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/05/connect-ubuntu-11-04-and-windows-systems-via-sambapart-three/
<israel25> תודה אנסה את זה
<israel25> אממ
<israel25> לא ממש רואה את הדבר הזה
<israel25> כנראה שאני לא ממש על האחרונה או שזה לא קיים בעברית
<scanuks> אתה מדבר על SAMBA
<scanuks> ?
<scanuks> תתקין את זה דרך ה USC
<israel25> כע
<scanuks> ubuntu software center
<israel25> מה לחפש ?
<israel25> אין איזה APT GET ? :P
<matanya> פיכס כל הGUI הזה
<matanya> sudo apt-get install samba-client
<israel25> מעולה
<israel25> :~$ sudo apt-get install samba-client Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Note, selecting smbclient instead of samba-client smbclient is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<israel25> סורי על ההצפה :)
<matanya> בקיצור, מותקן
<matanya> עכשיו תגדיר
<matanya> יש סיסמה על השיתוף?
<israel25> לא
<israel25> איפה יש לי מסוף שאני יכול להתחבר לשרת מסויים בלי לדפדף ?
<matanya> איפה?
<matanya> ctrl+alt+t
<israel25> דוגמה כמו בוינדוס //10.0.0.28
<matanya> אה
<matanya> הבנתי
<matanya> זה לא עובד ככה בדיוק
<matanya> אתה יכול לכתוב smb://10.0.0.28
<matanya> תפתח נאוטילוס
<matanya> ctrl  + l
<israel25> נאוטטילוס =  סייר נכון ?
<matanya> כן
<israel25> שגיאה : ארע כשל בקבלת רשימת השיתוף מהשרת נא לבחור מציג אחר ולנשות שנית
<israel25> עברית בלאט :P
<matanya> אתה במשרד?
<israel25> כע
<scanuks> israel25: לצורך מה אתה מוסיף לינוקס לרשת ?
<israel25> אני מחובר כרגע על מחשב לינוקס ורוצה לגלוש לתיקיות משותפות של וינדוס
<scanuks> בכ"מ המדריך שהבאתי לך אמור לעשות את מה שאתה רוצה
<scanuks> מעבר לזה אתה יכול גם לחפש בגוגל מה שאתה צריך
<scanuks> סורי פשוט הידע שלי לא כ"כ מעמיק בנושא הזה
<israel25> אוקי
<israel25> אחרוש על זה
<israel25> מה ככה חוצמזה ?
<scanuks> רגיל
<scanuks> קצת מתוסבך מלובונטו
<israel25> אממ טרם הגעתי לזה אני טירון
<kremlon> hi
<kremlon> dont wanna fade do i ?
<kremlon> :-[]
<kremlon> pure-me
<kremlon> ^
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-04
<asw3> avihay, open suse יכול להיות גם אופציה נחמדה
<avihay> I think open suse comes with a polished KDE by default, and people just don't know what's good for them
<asw3> אתה יכול להתקין גיהום
<asw3> גיהנום
<asw3> לא בעיה
<avihay> I don't think I have enough diskspace for win8
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-07
<avihay> yey, kde 4.10 is out for kubuntu, and I probably don't even need to upgrade my LTS to have it
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-08
<mihael> דשג
<mihael> משהו פה ?
<mihael> אני צריך עזרה
<avihay> hi
<mihael> משהו יודע מתי תצא ubuntu for android ?
<avihay> you mean Ubuntu for Mer?
<mihael> i am mean ubuntu for android
<mihael> this http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<avihay> from http://askubuntu.com/questions/181384/can-i-download-ubuntu-for-android-to-my-mobile-device :
<avihay> No you can't. Ubuntu is integrated deeply with android kernel in Ubuntu for andriod. It is not like installation of one application. The tablet/ phone manufacturer must do it and it would be preinstalled in tablet/phone.
<avihay> but just to make sure, you want to take a device that runs normal android, and when you put it in a special dock, it also runs ubuntu on the dock hardware?
<mihael> תודה
<mihael> אבל מתי זה יצא ל gakaxy nexus
<mihael> *galaxy
<avihay> I searched around a bit, I didn't see any dates mentioned
<mihael> . . .
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-09
<asw3> Interruptus, פה?
<shin_> hhi,
<shin_> need some help
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-10
<ASHER1> äéé
<ASHER1> éù ôä îéùäå?
<ASHER1> someone in here?
<ASHER1> i want please ask the question if i run webmin in ubuntu i have also options change to Hebrew?
<ASHER1> ?
<asw3> Interruptus, שומע?
<Interruptus> שומע
<asw3> פתרתי את הבעיה בסמבה
<asw3> מסתבר שיש בעיה של אבטחה ששינו ב-7
<asw3> הוא מצפין שם ב- 128bit
<asw3> והסמבה בלינוקס לא יודעת להתמודד עם זה
<asw3> אז צריך לשנות
<asw3>  Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Local Security Policy
<asw3>  Local Policies - Security Options
<asw3>  Network security: LAN Manager authentication level
<asw3>  Send LM & NTLM responses
<asw3>  Minimum session security for NTLM SSP
<asw3>  Disable Require 128-bit encryption
<Interruptus> נו ל 40 ביט
<Interruptus> מה שאמרתי אז
<Interruptus> מ 128 ל 40 ביט
<avi> משה אתה שם אני זקוק לעזרה
<avi> התקנתי back track
<avi> r3
<avi> אתה שם
<avi> משה אתה שם
<avi> אני צריך עזרה
<avi> מישהו שם
<avi> מישהו שם
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-04
<yoavst> היי, יש כאן משהו?
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-06
<Egbert9e9> https://www.quakenet.org/articles/102-press-release-irc-networks-under-systematic-attack-from-governments
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-09
<kaza200> אהלן ערב טוב
<kaza200> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור לי רגע ? :D
<kaza200> ?
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-03
<Avihay> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=789311551159542
#ubuntu-il 2016-02-08
<rami_> hello
<rami_> can you help me????
#ubuntu-il 2016-02-09
<eli_> מישהו כאן?
<eli_> בבקשה מישהו כאן אני ממש חייב עזרה!!
<eli_> מישהו כהן?
<eli_> מישהו כאן*
<eli_> הצאט לא פעיל יותר?
<gzoo> שלום
<gzoo> eli_, הצ'ט לא ממש פעיל כי אין מי שידבר
<gzoo> אני מנסה להתחבר בעבודה גם לכאן בנוסף לחדרים אחרים שאולי אני מסתובב בהם
<BenBenSasson> yo
<gzoo> יאי!
<EyeAmRobot> yo
<gzoo> yo yoosh:component Hello
<kenta> hi everyone!!!!
<EyeAmRobot> shut up kenta
<kenta> =D
<gzoo> EyeAmRobot, please mind your language
<gzoo> amir_eldor, lol
<amir_eldor> lol
<gzoo> amir
<amir_eldor> eldor
<kenta>  lol
<gzoo> this is not me
<EyeAmRobot> http://gph.is/1s9IdXU
<EyeAmRobot> http://giphy.com/gifs/5xaYLxI6riEuY/html5
<EyeAmRobot> <iframe src="//giphy.com/embed/5xaYLxI6riEuY" width="480" height="322" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://giphy.com/gifs/reaction-5xaYLxI6riEuY">via GIPHY</a></p>
<kenta> what is all this spam?
<gzoo> ata ata takenta otobus
<gzoo> hu mekulkal
<EyeAmRobot> ביי
#ubuntu-il 2016-02-10
<eli_> מישהו כאן
<eli_> .הייתי כאן לפני מס' שנים טובות, חזרתי שוב למערכת הגאונית הזאת, לצערי הרבה דברים השתנו, איך הידרדרו העניינים, פשוט חבל
